# Attacks against Muslims (and immigrants) in Canada



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*'I felt really scared:' Toronto girl says man tried to cut off her hijab as she walked to school*



An 11-year-old Toronto girl says a man attempted twice to cut off her hijab as she walked to school on Friday morning, and police are now characterizing the attack as a hate crime.

"I felt really scared and confused," Khawlah Noman, a student at Pauline Johnson Junior Public School in Scarborough, Ont., said at a news conference Friday afternoon.

Khawlah said she felt the man behind her while she was walking to school with her younger brother, Mohammad Zakariyya, and turned around and saw him holding scissors. She says she screamed and he ran away, but returned a few minutes later. 

"He continued cutting my hijab again" before smiling and running away, said Khawlah. 

Toronto police are investigating the incident as a hate crime.

* * *​
Khawlah said she's now "actually really scared" to walk to school. 

"What you're doing is really wrong, you should not act like this, and especially, I'm a kid," she said, addressing her attacker. 

* * *​
Police are asking for the public's help to identify the attacker described as Asian, of medium build, with a thin moustache and black prescription glasses.

The man is said to be in his mid-20s, and was wearing a black hooded sweatshirt and black pants. 

They are asking that anyone with security or dash cam video who may have been in the Birchmount Road and Bay Mills Boulevard area around 9 a.m. to check their footage in case they captured the attack. 

(CBC)​


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I hope the assailant is caught. These sorts of crimes, while not the norm, do happen regularly.

https://www.statcan.gc.ca/daily-quotidien/171128/t002d-eng.htm

Regarding religious motives, anti-muslim acts are quite high at #2.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Tell ya what, CM. How's about for every post about an attack on a Muslim in Canada I post a hunnert links to Muslim attacks worldwide?

Would that be an acceptable trade? I can go higher if you like.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, I'd like to talk about this alleged attack some.

First off, I'm not saying it didn't happen. Yet. I'm going to wait for more of the facts to come out before I decide either way.

Second, there are certain details about this alleged attack that didn't pass the sniff test right from the get go. The biggest for me was "cutting off my hijab". Why not just pull it off? Ranking right up there, where is said evidence of cut hijab? Anybody seen a photo of the piece that remained on her head? Me, neither.

Third, as I read more about the alleged attack online, further inconsistencies are revealed, not the least of which is the timeline. Read the link for more info.

Clock Girl



> [email protected] is right.
> 
> If the girl was assaulted while walking to school on Friday morning, how is it even possible that @CBCNews has a reporter dispatched, facts verified, and story written by 9:49 AM?
> 
> ...


Caution: some of the comments display poor taste.

Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Toronto schoolgirl, 11, 'really scared' after hijab cut in scissors attack

More facts: She's 11. Somewhat unusual to be wearing a hijab. Police looking for an "Asian" man in his 20's w/ black hair & a moustache. Muslim on Muslim violence? (the iron...)

Questions, questions, questions...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> ... I'm going to wait for more of the facts to come out before I decide either way.


A commendable change in your usual M.O.



FeXL said:


> ... where is said evidence of cut hijab? Anybody seen a photo of the piece that remained on her head? Me, neither.


It was stated in the article that the police have the hijab held as evidence.



FeXL said:


> Read the link for more info.
> 
> Clock Girl
> 
> Caution: some of the comments display poor taste.


Jeebus :yikes: Reading that story, and the comments from the mental giants who follow it, puts an entirely new light on your personality. Talk about _wackos_. 



FeXL said:


> Questions, questions, questions...


Sure. Ask your questions. Wait for the facts, as you say. Perhaps this is a hoax. But the rantings of the folks at that dead animal blog you frequently follow put this incident on par with the faking of the moon landing, and just as unlikely, given the number of people in the media / government / school system / police force who would have to "be in on it".



FeXL said:


> More facts: She's 11. Somewhat unusual to be wearing a hijab.


Not unusual at all. Follow this link, and scroll down to the section "Hijab Customs" for elaboration.



FeXL said:


> Police looking for an "Asian" man in his 20's w/ black hair & a moustache.


Another reason "Asian" is useless as a descriptor. 



FeXL said:


> Muslim on Muslim violence? (the iron...)


Where on earth did you get that? Oh, right, that's one of the usual tropes of the right-wingers. Your pals at The Rebel tried that with the Quebec Mosque shooting last year.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Details from The Toronto Star add to our understanding of the incident:



> Khawlah Noman was walking to school with her younger brother on Friday when she felt somebody pull the hood of her winter jacket down. Protected from the rain was the 11-year-old’s light blue hijab — the target of a man holding a pair of scissors with a blue handle.


If this 11-year-old girl isn't conducting some kind of vast conspiracy intending to trick us into feeling sorry for jihadist muslims-in-training (did I get that right, FeXL?), then the likelihood of the perpetrator being charged with a hate crime seems likely. He removed the jacket hood and specifically targeted the hijab, which had been for the most part obscured by the jacket hood. As a symbol of Islam, his target was very much religious in nature. He did not attack the girl: he attacked the symbol of the religion.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I will not get into the debate about a single incident, but I would be interested in opinions on the longer situation as Muslim immigration to this country continues to be championed by our current leader, The Hairpiece.

Think about a future where Muslims continue to not only immigrate, but multiple internally until they become a majority in our country. What is their long term intention? Is it to assimilate and meld with us, or ultimately take us over and have their own vision of Canada as a Muslim country with Sharia law?

The do gooders among us will poo poo that type of thinking, but are they blind to the threat?

That is the real crisis that we do not now face, but our grandchildren may very well have to endure. It is simply the beginning that may lead to the end?

Some folks are far too quick to ignore the possibility.

Just saying.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

HA!

Toronto police say girl's reported hijab-cutting didn’t happen



> *Toronto police say an 11-year-old girl's report of having her hijab cut by a scissors-wielding man as she walked to school last week did not happen.*


Screw you, CM. And the hat yer wearin' & the horse you rode in on.

You accuse me of not waiting for the facts, yet you jump on this stinky smelling story like a dog worrying a bone. Typical weak-minded, Progressive, SJW.

Get a f'ing grip. Some ex-journalist. You must have been great in your prime. No wonder you moved on to the challenging field of sociology...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sure got CM's back up. Great thread, buddy!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This story stank to high heaven to me and that is why I did not comment. My news sense told me time and again as I read it, this made no sense.

First clue was why would any guy on the street just happen to have a pair of scissors on him while out for a walk?

From there is began to smell concocted by a young girl wanting to have folks believe she was a victim. All she did was make victims of gullible people.

Reported hijab attack on 11-year-old girl 'did not happen,' Toronto police say - Toronto - CBC News


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Now, I'm going to flay more of your bull$h!t.

Lemme guess: On top of all your other <snerk> skills, you're a mind reader, too? You can somehow tell if I've had a link open in my browser for a week or more & then I close it? Little telepathy going on there, CM?



CubaMark said:


> A commendable change in your usual M.O.


Mental giants or not, wackos or not, they figgered it out long before you, _Doctor_.



CubaMark said:


> Reading that story, and the comments from the mental giants who follow it, puts an entirely new light on your personality. Talk about _wackos_.


Or, she could just be another liar attempting to coddle favour as a *VICTIM!!!*



CubaMark said:


> ...and just as unlikely, given the number of people in the media / government / school system / police force who would have to "be in on it".


But precisely why the left & MSM (but I repeat myself...) use the term when describing Middle Eastern men.



CubaMark said:


> Another reason "Asian" is useless as a descriptor.


Yep, the good ol' Red Star. Honest & objective as the day is long and without an axe to grind.

That's some understanding you got there, CM.

I wanna play high stakes poker with you, buddy. You'll be busted in 30 minutes.



CubaMark said:


> Details from The Toronto Star add to our understanding of the incident...


Jihadist? Dunno. But everything else, yes! A thousand times, YES!!!



CubaMark said:


> If this 11-year-old girl isn't conducting some kind of vast conspiracy intending to trick us into feeling sorry for jihadist muslims-in-training (did I get that right, FeXL?)...


Very! <snerk>



CubaMark said:


> ...then the likelihood of the perpetrator being charged with a hate crime seems likely.


Yes! Yes, _he_ did! Specifically!!! :lmao::lmao::lmao:



CubaMark said:


> He removed the jacket hood and specifically targeted the hijab, which had been for the most part obscured by the jacket hood.


Man, I jes' gotta say. You Progs have the most _fertile_ imaginations. Anything else you care to conjure up or are you just gonna shut up now?

'Cause I could spend hours reading anything else you can add to this wunnerful, very imaginative, grade school story.

Frankly, with you being a sociologist & all (allegedly...) I think you could use this little exercise not only as a prime example of deviant behaviour (how to fail at victimhood) in your next book, but also as a lesson in scepticism (don't believe anything you read on MotherCorpse). You can quote anything I've posted on this thread as long as you give proper attribution. Hell, I'll even offer further input & you can include me as a secondary author!

FeXL & CM, workin' together on the next great sociology textbook. Who knew? :love2:



CubaMark said:


> As a symbol of Islam, his target was very much religious in nature. He did not attack the girl: he attacked the symbol of the religion.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Screw you, CM. And the hat yer wearin' & the horse you rode in on.
> 
> You accuse me of not waiting for the facts, yet you jump on this stinky smelling story like a dog worrying a bone. Typical weak-minded, Progressive, SJW.
> 
> Get a f'ing grip. Some ex-journalist. You must have been great in your prime. No wonder you moved on to the challenging field of sociology...


You are without a doubt the most unpleasant person I have had the misfortune of dealing with in an online forum. 

I still accuse of you of not waiting for the facts. You never do. You immediately assume the worst of people when there is no reason to do so. The fact that hate crimes against muslims frequently occur in Canada left it not unreasonable to believe this young girl's story. That the attack apparently did not occur does not excuse you from being an irrational spewer of hatred and prejudice, though I'm sure you will take this as some kind of profound vindication.

The investigation is concluded, with oddly no pertinent details released. Rest assured, that no-one in the muslim community in Toronto is pleased about this apparently false report. It serves only to diminish the believability of other crimes that may be committed in the future. She seems to have cried "Wolf!" and it's bitten not only her, but all Toronto muslims, in the ass.

Your inability to look at things objectively and rationally, and to have a reasonable discussion without resorting to your inane name-calling speaks volumes about your character, not mine. That my character first is to be compassionate and concerned about other human beings is to my mind a strength, not the weakness that you perceive. I cannot imagine how absolutely desperate must be your perspective on the world, how miserable you must be as a person in your core, to first assume the worst about people.

To quote the notorious FeXL in his own words,

*


FeXL said:



Screw you

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> That my character first is to be compassionate and concerned about other human beings is to my mind a strength, not the weakness that you perceive.


Compassion is not what comes across in your posts. It's a political axe to grind under the guise of compassion.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

That's usually what Progs say when they get their asses handed to them on a public forum. Especially, _especially_, when they shoot themselves in the foot.

You took this bull$h!t circus stunt hook, line & sinker & ran with it. Your issue, not mine.



CubaMark said:


> You are without a doubt the most unpleasant person I have had the misfortune of dealing with in an online forum.


You can accuse all you want. You have no knowledge of the number of stories I close up any given week without comment.

And the irony of me waiting for the facts of this story to come out is apparently lost on you. I guess never means since yesterday...



CubaMark said:


> I still accuse of you of not waiting for the facts. You never do.


Coming from somebody who is quite obviously no judge of character <snerk>, I have no need to add to this.

Save, again, the irony of your statement is apparently lost on you...



CubaMark said:


> You immediately assume the worst of people when there is no reason to do so.


Ah knows. You, Sock Boy, Wynne, a veritable plethora of <spit> Progs jumped all over this. And everyone of you was wrong. Think about that for a minute. Does that tell you anything? It should.

Amazing to see the speed of the response, too (mere hours) when it took nearly two full days for The Hairdo to address the Muslim attack in Edmonton last fall. 

Nice to see you're not the only one with poor judgement. Can't say much for your company, tho...



CubaMark said:


> The fact that hate crimes against muslims frequently occur in Canada left it not unreasonable to believe this young girl's story.


You aren't exactly in a position to be lecturing anybody about irrational spewing.



CubaMark said:


> The fact that hate crimes against muslims frequently occur That the attack apparently did not occur does not excuse you from being an irrational spewer of hatred and prejudice...


I do! This little exercise in futility of yours to pin something, _anything_ against those poor Muslim victims at the hands of reg'lar Canadians & the desperate lengths to which you will go in order to carry it out (including fabricating the narrative as you went along) tells me more about you than I ever cared to know.



CubaMark said:


> ...though I'm sure you will take this as some kind of profound vindication.


No surprise at all to anybody paying attention. I'd explain it to you but we can save that for the book. When d'you wanna meet?



CubaMark said:


> ...with oddly no pertinent details released.


'Course not. She didn't get away with it...



CubaMark said:


> Rest assured, that no-one in the muslim community in Toronto is pleased about this...


Once again, you aren't exactly in a position to be lecturing anybody about objectivity and rationality.



CubaMark said:


> Your inability to look at things objectively and rationally...


You want to have a reasonable discussion? Start with a reasonable reaction.



CubaMark said:


> ...and to have a reasonable discussion...


Shall I go back & find a few links with your inane name calling? Bed—>Lay upon it.



CubaMark said:


> without resorting to your inane name-calling...


That your character is buffaloed by the first bleeding heart Prog headline _du jour_ is your character flaw, not mine.



CubaMark said:


> That my character first is to be compassionate and concerned about other human beings...


Quit rationalizing the fact that you were not objective, nor rational, nor patient in waiting for the details of this story to come forth.



CubaMark said:


> ...is to my mind a strength, not the weakness that you perceive.


You speak of my desperation when, in fact, it was your desperation to pin this _heinous hate crime_ on someone, _anyone_ from the host country, that made you look like a horse's ass in the first place.

You have some fukced up world view that it's always _the other guy_ who has the problem. Even here you're pointing your finger everywhere but at yourself. You screwed up here big time. It's long overdue for you to look in the mirror.



CubaMark said:


> I cannot imagine how absolutely desperate must be your perspective on the world, how miserable you must be as a person in your core, to first assume the worst about people.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

FeXL said:


> HA!
> 
> Toronto police say girl's reported hijab-cutting didn’t happen


Thanks for the update. I hope she apologizes and explains why what she did was wrong.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Beej said:


> Thanks for the update. I hope she apologizes and explains why what she did was wrong.


won't happen not part of the liberal media narrative.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hijab hoax girl, family owe Canadians an apology



> I thought at the time that everyone falling over themselves was a bit too much. The suspect had not yet been found. Maybe things weren’t quite as they were portrayed. And, besides, people are unfortunately assaulted daily in this country and the overly political response to this one implied that assaulting a girl in a hijab was somehow worse and more deserving of censure than assaulting one without.


More:



> It did not happen. It was a hoax. Well then that statement just doesn’t cut it. While police may not be expecting anything further, Canadians certainly will be.
> 
> The outpouring of public support this girl received shows Canadians are compassionate people. They take allegations of this type of intolerance seriously. Yet their generosity was abused.


Further:



> The family, the police and the school board owe us an explanation. And Khawlah Noman and her family owe Canada an apology.


At the very least...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

See that I did not get sucked into this thread. 

Pounding the drums of hatred and fear against Muslims has already lead to similar tragic results as suffered by the Jews during WWII and for exactly same reason. Even if you discount various mathematical impossibilities now accepted as fact, Jews paid a terrible price for what has come to pass as the norm in the modern world. That Zionests now practice similar tactics against Muslims is completely unacceptable! 

It is simply too easy to point a finger and say hate and fear this group. I don't see how it is possible for reasonably intelligent people to get sucked into this trap again and again and again, and yet still it happens!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Are there no charges to be laid for filing a false claim and wasting police time and resources?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

wonderings said:


> Are there no charges to be laid for filing a false claim and wasting police time and resources?


Against an 11 year old??? Much better that she have to personally stand up and issue a straight no excuses apology. First in front of her classmates, then on television. The humiliation will be (probably already has been) more than sufficient punishment, plus it will bring home the bit about taking responsibility for ones actions. 

Of course in my era her backside would be somewhat redder as well, but that's no longer politically acceptable.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

This horse ain't hamburger yet...

(The headline should read: A hijabi hoax that fooled _Progressive_ Canada)

A hijabi hoax that fooled Canada



> There was obviously more to it than met the eye, but not for our bleeding-heart, guilt-ridden politicians, hungry for the Muslim vote bank in some pockets of Toronto.
> 
> Within hours, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau appeared with his Muslim Citizenship Minister Ahmed Hussen to validate the yet unsubstantiated story of a Muslim being attacked because of her religion.
> 
> ...


My bold.

Let's call a spade a spade. They did not "simply make up the story". They outright lied.

It's truly unfortunate that she's only 11 & can't be charged.

Since You Asked



> No suspect in custody, and only the hours old claims of children, but "Islamophobia" was cited as the motive. How did that happen?
> 
> It happened because your industry is sick with agenda journalism, wherein every story is framed for partisan advantage. Shame on you all. Hacks.
> — Katewerk (@katewerk) January 16, 2018


Nails it. Comments probably offensive to SJW's.

An attacker did not cut her hijab, police say. But why did the TDSB let the tearful 11-year-old face the cameras?



> _I don’t believe this was any grand conspiracy by the girl’s parents or that anyone else “put her up to it”, though certainly her parents, community, the TDSB, our whorish politicians and the ever reliable media enabled her. She simply sought to take advantage of what she has been taught: Muslims are always the victims of Canada’s inherently “Islamophobic” society. When you teach entitlement victimhood it should come as no surprise that everyone from kids to race baiting grifters will be quick to take advantage of it. Look no further than Motion M103, the effort by Justin’s Muslim handlers to enforce sharia law and criminalize Canadians who criticize the cult of Islam.
> 
> This message was reinforced by the statements made by Trudeau, Wynne and Tory once news broke that they had been gamed by an 11 year old girl. Each took the opportunity to remind Canadians that they are racists. None condemned the hoax and none will ever condemn the divisive and dangerous program of privileged victimhood that perversely educated the little hoaxer and that they enthusiastically use to scam ethnic votes._


That's funny... this phony hate crime... 



> You can almost smell the journalism...
> 
> _CBC News is not naming the 11-year-old because she is a minor. Police spokesperson Mark Pugash said the girl who reported the incident will not face any legal consequences._​
> Don't worry, Muslim community... CBC still has your back...
> ...


Links' bold.

Right. 'Cause non-Muslims are the issue here...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I am wondering about the attention seeking narrative that the Lamestream is using to try and divert attention away from the fact that they were so gleefully sucked in by the original tale.

Does it not seem more likely that an 11 year old who is different would be teased and taunted? In her case the difference was the Hijab. Since her parents demanded that she wear it, and her environment made wearing the uncomfortable even unbearable, did she solve the problem by cutting it off then concoct the story to deflect her parents anger?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Possibly he hated wearing it, but even for an 11-year-old that would seem like a terminally short-sighted strategy--would work only until the next morning. 

Don't know her school, but in the one my son attended, teasing and taunting gets you booted out on your ass with a suspension almost immediately.



eMacMan said:


> I am wondering about the attention seeking narrative that the Lamestream is using to try and divert attention away from the fact that they were so gleefully sucked in by the original tale.
> 
> Does it not seem more likely that an 11 year old who is different would be teased and taunted? In her case the difference was the Hijab. Since her parents demanded that she wear it, and her environment made wearing the uncomfortable even unbearable, did she solve the problem by cutting it off then concoct the story to deflect her parents anger?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> I am wondering about the attention seeking narrative that the Lamestream is using to try and divert attention away from the fact that they were so gleefully sucked in by the original tale.
> 
> Does it not seem more likely that an 11 year old who is different would be teased and taunted? In her case the difference was the Hijab. Since her parents demanded that she wear it, and her environment made wearing the uncomfortable even unbearable, did she solve the problem by cutting it off then concoct the story to deflect her parents anger?





Macfury said:


> Possibly he hated wearing it, but even for an 11-year-old that would seem like a terminally short-sighted strategy--would work only until the next morning.
> 
> Don't know her school, but in the one my son attended, teasing and taunting gets you booted out on your ass with a suspension almost immediately.


Perhaps but teachers cannot always be watching and certainly taunting goes hand in hand with the age bracket. An unfortunate age in many ways as kids know they can be hurt, but do not understand that they are hurting others, or maybe just don't care. Thank God most of us grow beyond that.

OTOH if the young gal was a chronic attention seeker, why on earth did the school authorities and/or her parents not instantly recognize the ploy and prevent it from being reported to the police or if protocol demanded at least include a strong disclaimer.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> .... Since her parents demanded that she wear it, and her environment made wearing the uncomfortable even unbearable, did she solve the problem by cutting it off then concoct the story to deflect her parents anger?


eMacMan, where did you find this bit of info? Or are you speculating? From my personal exposure to muslim culture, the hijab has not been seen as something forced upon a young girl; rather, within their cultural norms, it is seen as a symbol of maturity (typical begun to be work at puberty), and embraced, not shunned. 

We should be conscious of interpreting matters through our own cultural perspective lens.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> eMacMan, where did you find this bit of info? Or are you speculating? From my personal exposure to muslim culture, the hijab has not been seen as something forced upon a young girl; rather, within their cultural norms, it is seen as a symbol of maturity (typical begun to be work at puberty), and embraced, not shunned.
> 
> We should be conscious of interpreting matters through our own cultural perspective lens.


I thought it was clear that the entire post was speculative, and of course whether it is forced or a matter of choice depends largely on the parents and local community. 

That said I still see flaws in the attention seeking narrative.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

There are enough articles, even in the Toronto Star, where girls speak out against enforced wearing of headwear, so your speculation is not unreasonable.



eMacMan said:


> I thought it was clear that the entire post was speculative, and of course whether it is forced or a matter of choice depends largely on the parents and local community.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> There are enough articles, even in the Toronto Star, where girls speak out against enforced wearing of headwear, so your speculation is not unreasonable.


Yup, I have seen this frequently on many sites in the west as well.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> There are enough articles, even in the Toronto Star, where girls speak out against enforced wearing of headwear, so your speculation is not unreasonable.


I can certainly remember my mom forcing me to wear long underwear when the temps dropped below ~25°C. Never mind that the dominant culture thought long underwear was for sissies only, that I found it uncomfortable, that it was only three blocks to school, and that we generally ran those three blocks and did not notice the cold at all. 

So yes parents can and do force unwanted attire on their kids, regardless of their religious outlook.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Flare pants. My mother refused to order straight-legs for me at one point.



eMacMan said:


> So yes parents can and do force unwanted attire on their kids, regardless of their religious outlook.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

I hate this story.

I feel bad for the girl.

This is obviously the parents doing. Either it's their direct doing or it's their terrible parenting skills. I love my 11 year old daughter but if she came home with a crazy story like this I would have of course been very concerned and attentive...but after that I would have asked a lot of questions.

I mean imagine our parents listened to us wholesale growing up and took what we said as the absolute truth? My folks would have believed I never failed a test for not studying. The teachers all hated me! I wasn't that I didn't try hard enough, it's just too hard! And so on and so on.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, we should. How'd that complete absence of consciousness work out for ya last time?

And, if you are truly interested in the topic, go up to my post 22 on this thread, click the first link & scroll down to this quote:



> Amir Taheri, the Iranian-born author and expert on Islamic issues wrote an extensive piece on the phenomenon of the hijab for the New York Post in 2003.
> 
> According to Taheri, “*This fake Islamic hijab is nothing but a political prop, a weapon of visual terrorism.* It is the symbol of a totalitarian ideology inspired more by Nazism and Communism than by Islam. It is as symbolic of Islam as the Mao uniform was of Chinese civilization.”


Yeah, my bold.



CubaMark said:


> We should be conscious of interpreting matters through our own cultural perspective lens.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

More:

Muslims fear backlash over hijab hoax as school takes heat for press conference

A gen-u-wine psychologist? Well, saaaalute...



> After that revelation, psychologist Dr. Oren Amitay was among those questioning the Toronto District School Board for giving the media access to the girl.
> 
> “I’ve been involved in a number of issues where the school board, acting with the best of intentions but being driven by political correctness and virtue-signalling, has made some wrong calls,” he told CTV News Channel on Monday.


Ya think? :yikes:

More:



> Digital media strategist Mark Blevis says the story’s initial popularity, as well as its harsh turn after it was revealed to be false, shows just how quick people are to jump to politically-motivated conclusions.
> 
> “With outrage culture there’s this big movement towards piling on,” he told CTV Ottawa.


Nah...

Related:

Why Hijab Hoax Girl Lied



> _Central to the whole narrative is the supposed “Islamophobic” anti-Muslim crime-wave sweeping the nation. The rumors spread and the media regurgitates the lies without any evidence to back them up. And then, after the hoaxes are debunked one by one, the media is, by that time, bored and no longer interested._​


Interesting read.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

this is too funny and more believable


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further:

Yet Another Fake ‘Islamophobic Hate Crime’



> Frightening, heartbreaking, disquieting -- and fictional. Toronto police announced Monday: “After a detailed investigation, police have determined that the events described in the original news release did not happen.” Asked if the incident was simply a hoax, police spokesman Mark Pugash declined to say. The Toronto District School Board was likewise terse: “We are very thankful that this assault did not in fact happen. We won’t be commenting further.”


More:



> There should be an investigation. Faking “anti-Muslim hate crimes” is a big business, designed to manipulate public opinion and public policy, and so when these hoaxes are exposed there need to be consequences.
> 
> What did Khawlah’s family know? Were any Islamic organizations involved? There needs to be a full and honest investigation, especially now, as Canada is clamping down on criticism of Islam in line with the “anti-Islamophobia” Motion M-103. *But there will be no investigation as long as Justin Trudeau, who jumped to sympathize with Khawlah Noman but has been silent since her hoax was exposed, is prime minister. “Islamophobia” is still a grim reality of Canadian life, as far as Trudeau is concerned, and no number of hoaxes is going to change that.*


Yeah, my bold.

Nails it.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Apology _not_ accepted...

Family offers ‘sincere apologies’ for 11-year-old girl’s false hijab-cutting story



> The family of an 11-year-old girl who falsely claimed that her hijab was cut by an attacker in an incident last week that captured national attention has expressed their “sincere apologies to every Canadian.”
> 
> At the time, the family said they “assumed it to be true just like everyone else.”
> 
> ...


Not even close.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think the family's apology is OK, given no indication that they were trying to stage the hoax. Only thing I disagree with is their promise to "support" their children--punishment seems like a better avenue.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I think the family's apology is OK, given no indication that they were trying to stage the hoax. Only thing I disagree with is their promise to "support" their children--punishment seems like a better avenue.


If a white child had accused, say, a Native adult of an attack and was then found lying, you can well imagine not only the outcry but the cries for "justice" from the left the world over.

Why are we willing to allow a double standard here? The Prog "leaders" who denounced this despicable "hate crime" still haven't apologized for getting it wrong (let alone the reactionary who started this thread, despite his cries on these boards for everybody else to admit their culpability...). We get some soft soap BS that Canadians are racists anyway &, if this ever does actually happen, well, we told you so.

As far as the "support" is concerned, I agree with you. Couple hunnert hours of community service at an appropriate venue would be acceptable. There needs to be consequences. A slap on the wrist with a "Bad girl" ain't gonna cut it. Not for this level of infraction.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The family apology on its own satisfies me. The progs and their media handmaidens have way more work to do.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

FeXL said:


> Yes, we should. How'd that complete absence of consciousness work out for ya last time?
> 
> And, if you are truly interested in the topic, go up to my post 22 on this thread, click the first link & scroll down to this quote:
> 
> ...




While I feel we are ideologically opposed on many issues, your post here is what I believe to be right on. We use symbols to categorise as well as control. The Hijab appear to have little to do with religious followings and more to do with property ownership.

We have many instances of this in our society....under the guise of freedom of faith. However we only take a cursory study and go with the easy populist route...Kirpans come to mind.....we tend to forget that the symbol, itself, can be symbolic.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

More:

Why can’t politicians admit mistakes?



> What is it in the DNA of politicians that prevents them from admitting to even an honest mistake? Do they not understand how foolish they look when they don’t and how it contributes to public cynicism about politics? And, worst of all, that it undermines the very things they hoped to avoid in terms of public attitudes about important issues?


Further:



> [T]he one thing lacking in the follow-up tweets and statements by Trudeau, Wynne and Tory after their initial indignant tweets which assumed the story was true, was any acknowledgment they had made a mistake.
> 
> *Instead of admitting they were in error, they continued to self-righteously lecture the rest of us on how, while they were relieved this incident hadn’t happened, we must all remain, as they do, on guard against hatred, racism, bigotry, Islamophobia, anti-Semitism, etc.*


Yeah, my bold.

Why Would a Young Girl Make Up an Anti-Muslim Attack?



> First, we should be clear that we don’t know what prompted the girl to fabricate the story. The two most logical explanations are that she was being bullied at school for being a Muslim or wearing a hijab, or that Muslim grievances against the West were something she was used to hearing about from her family, community or mosque.
> 
> At any rate, an 11-year old is old enough to recognize that making any such claim would draw quite a bit of attention.
> 
> All the more reason that the story should have been corroborated. Given the number of incidences of late where these types of stories are hoaxes, the damage they cause to society at large (which is accused of racism) as well as the Muslim community itself (for pretending that the society is racist) is significant.


More:



> *Yet, the truth remains that Muslims are not the group that is most demonized and the brunt of the majority of hate crimes in the West – that distinction consistently goes to the Jews.
> 
> In 2016 in the U.S., 54 percent of religiously-motivated hate crimes were against Jews versus 24 percent against Muslims. (Check the statistics in the U.S., Canada, Great Britain and France.)*


This is not news to anybody informed on the topic, myself included.

Yet never once, CM, have I ever read a post from you (let alone a dedicated thread) on hate crimes against Jews.

Doesn't fit the narrative, does it: Racist white guys.

I'd believe far more your pleas of "compassion" if they were sprinkled across the planet's populace more or less equally, instead of targeting only the demographics that are politically expedient to & suit only Prog narratives.

TDSB did not discuss implications of letting 11-year-old face media over hijab story



> The Toronto District School Board says it never discussed the implications of allowing an 11-year-old girl to speak to a barrage of reporters after she had made apparently false allegations her hijab had been cut, twice.
> 
> It was “not part of the conversation,” TDSB spokesperson Ryan Bird told the Star Tuesday.
> 
> The TDSB requires that parents or guardians give permission for a person under the age 18 to take part in a media event or availability. “It’s very important that parents and guardians are responsible for this approval,” Bird said.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> _Blah, Blah, Blah, _





FeXL said:


> Yet never once, CM, have I ever read a post from you (let alone a dedicated thread) on hate crimes against Jews.
> 
> Doesn't fit the narrative, does it: Racist white guys.


Are you saying that none of the hate crimes against Jews were perpetrated by Racist white guys? You know that Hitler was a racist white guy, right?

When someone (pm-r? eMacMan?) posted that link to hate crimes in Canada, with Jews at the top, followed by Muslims, I admit to being surprised. It would be interesting to see the details of those incidents / in what space they were committed, since I can't recall seeing coverage of them... 



FeXL said:


> I'd believe far more your pleas of "compassion" if they were sprinkled across the planet's populace more or less equally, instead of targeting only the demographics that are politically expedient to & suit only Prog narratives.


The issue has always been you and others unhinged focus on Muslims, not that they are more deserving of coverage than other races / religions / whatever. You're Pavlovian in your reactions to anything to do with Muslims. 

As I've stated previously: as an atheist, all religions are equally ridiculous in my eyes. As a sociologist, human beings' predisposition to making up magical sky beings (or forest beings or whatever) is curious and worthy of study to understand the motivations of social actors and their likely behaviours. But as ridiculous as I find their beliefs, there is a very basic concept of human goodness that should enable us to not be so hateful to the "other", regardless of how different it might be from our own socio-cultural traditions.

TDSB did not discuss implications of letting 11-year-old face media over hijab story[/QUOTE]

From my reading of this hijab cutting story, the TDSB deserves a good deal of blame for taking the girl's fake story to the next level without proper vetting. Still, the rabid Right's willingness to go into conspiracy mode is, sadly, all too familiar.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I’ll just add one thought both of you should consider.....it’s called “online presence”. Even 11yr olds are bloggers today, and as with adults, viewership is everything...nuff said.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Rps said:


> I’ll just add one thought both of you should consider.....it’s called “online presence”. Even 11yr olds are bloggers today, and as with adults, viewership is everything...nuff said.


Some of the hate crimes against Jews are questionable to say the least. 

One that comes to mind is B'nai Brith having someone plant an obscene post to University of Lethbridge Professor Anthony Hall's Facebook page. While B'nai Brith found the posting within minutes, Professor Hall was visiting a Jewish friend in Texas and first learned of the posting when the President of the University suspended him without a hearing. The actual post was quickly traced to a Jewish Activist (with a criminal record) but that was never brought out in the Lamestream, which went to great lengths to crucify Professor Hall.

Professor Hall's real offense was believing that 9/11 was an inside job and then connecting the dots to possible perpetrators. That list is pretty slim when you look for someone with a vested interest in smearing and attacking Muslims.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Love to see you Gaia-worshiping atheists go on about global warming, when you have no science to back it up. A faith-based creed!



CubaMark said:


> Are you saying that none of the hate crimes against Jews were perpetrated by Racist white guys? You know that Hitler was a racist white guy, right?
> 
> When someone (pm-r? eMacMan?) posted that link to hate crimes in Canada, with Jews at the top, followed by Muslims, I admit to being surprised. It would be interesting to see the details of those incidents / in what space they were committed, since I can't recall seeing coverage of them...
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

<whoosh!!!>

Contemporaneous...



CubaMark said:


> Are you saying that none of the hate crimes against Jews were perpetrated by Racist white guys?


What? MotherJones didn't report on that? Salon? The Clinton News Network?? Surprise, surprise. Mebbe you should read a few more "dead squirrel" blogs. 

It's also not just Canada.

BTW, it's a gopher. Guess I shouldn't expect a journalist cum sociologist to know the difference...



CubaMark said:


> When someone (pm-r? eMacMan?) posted that link to hate crimes in Canada, with Jews at the top, followed by Muslims, I admit to being surprised.


Missed again. I'm against all demographics with a reputation for killing, violence, rape, intolerance, misogyny, lying, etc., etc., etc. The simple fact is many followers of Islam fall under those descriptors.

The question is, why aren't you?



CubaMark said:


> You're Pavlovian in your reactions to anything to do with Muslims.


I'm sure this is related to the topic somehow...



CubaMark said:


> blah, blah, atheist, blah, blah...


I'm sorry. Did I miss something? 'Cause I was purdy sure it was the Progs (into which you can dump the TDSB) who jumped into "conspiracy mode" over this lie. Or have you forgotten already? Recently you seem to be forgetting when you get your ass handed to you on these boards. Your mind OK? I can point you to page 1 of this thread if you have.



CubaMark said:


> Still, the rabid Right's willingness to go into conspiracy mode is, sadly, all too familiar.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> as an atheist, all religions are equally ridiculous in my eyes.


Not believing in god(s) does not lead to that conclusion. The conclusion requires value judgements. I'm not sure atheism is even a necessary condition, depending on how you draw the spirituality/religion line. But that's probably for another thread.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Beej said:


> Not believing in god(s) does not lead to that conclusion. The conclusion requires value judgements. I'm not sure atheism is even a necessary condition, depending on how you draw the spirituality/religion line. But that's probably for another thread.


Pretty awful to see someone think they've become enlightened by rejecting all religions... and then winding up a bitter socialist.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Pretty awful to see someone think they've become enlightened by rejecting all religions... and then winding up a bitter socialist.


That would be an interesting study. Atheists who started that way, versus in response to being in deeply religious communities, versus those who became atheist alongside their political beliefs. Are these groups noticeably different? 

My anecdotal observations suggest they are.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The hijab hoax was a damaging incident



> The fact that a child has apparently been thrust into these highly political debates – entailing entrenched hatred, bigotry and the victimhood narrative – is a matter of grave concern. While we still don’t know exactly what happened, the incident suggests even young children can learn the “us vs. them” script. *The mantra of Muslim victimhood is powerful enough that this child perhaps became a willing player in something odious. What is she hearing at home? What is she hearing at school?*


Bold mine.

Precisely.

More:



> In fact, from one end of the country to the other, expressions of sympathy have poured in from Canadian politicians and the public. This sympathy serves many strategic purposes. Islamist advocates seek to garner more support for liberals who would afford them special attention as the most harassed of religious groups.


Yep.

Further:



> This hoax is as damaging as the incident it pretended to be. While young Khawlah cannot be held responsible for her actions, the two adults involved should be.


Nails it.

And one of the reasons why a simple apology is unacceptable to me. Lifting a chocolate bar from the corner store is one thing. Fabricating a lie that garners international attention is quite another.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I still see no reason to suspect it was a hoax perpetrated at the adult level. Regrettable and perhaps borne from a prog-infested sewer of bad ideas.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I still see no reason to suspect it was a hoax perpetrated at the adult level. Regrettable and perhaps borne from a prog-infested sewer of bad ideas.


Intentionally perpetrated? Perhaps not.

But where did the seed for the idea come from in the first place? It wasn't children...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I recall two blacks I worked with in Denver. "G" could not make it through the day without claiming to have suffered some sort of racial taunt or insult. 

"C" on the other hand liked to tell the story of going to Duffy's on St Patrick's Day and having a waiter hovering at his shoulder seeming to want him to hurry up and get out. He commented: "I thought it was the first time I encountered prejudice since leaving Houston 5 years ago. Then I looked around and noticed they were doing the same thing to everyone. They were just trying to clear space for the people waiting outside."

Sometimes people are looking to take offense even where none is intended. Perhaps the girls parents fall into this category. Remove that filter and they certainly should and hopefully would have waited for the dust to clear before talking to the press.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Questions, questions, questions...

4. But the question then becomes: why did they obscure this woman’s face as well? She’s not the mother. Who is she. Why don’t they want her image shown?



> 5. Could it be because she is an executive in Kathleen Wynne’s very own Liberal riding association?


:yikes:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hijab Hate Crime Hoax in Toronto Is Latest of Many



> The girl will not face charges for her false report — it would be ridiculous to charge a child with a crime — but it is just the latest example of how false hate crimes can stir up controversy and divide people, even at the highest levels of government. Similar false claims have been filed in the United States.


Muslim Derangement Syndrome in Canada



> In Canada, any Muslim can perpetrate a bogus “hate crime” with complete impunity. Likewise, Muslims can stab police officers and attack a 75-year-old grandmother and Canadian authorities will slap a gag order on any hint of Islamic motivation. This is a symptom of Muslim Derangement Syndrome (MDS).
> 
> Those afflicted with MDS welcome any Muslim, even if they cannot verify background and even if the Muslim has been deported from the United States. MDS induces complete credulity over Muslim hoaxes but when Muslims attack innocent victims the MDS types lapse into a state of willful ignorance over possible motives. When anyone invokes Islam as a motive, MDS victims break into uncontrolled utterances of “Islamophobia,” “racism,” and “diversity is our strength.”


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm tired of hearing about diversity being a strength. Let the progs pick a baseball team based on diversity, while I pick a team based on ability and the needs of my team. Would be sheer luck if they won a single game.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I'm tired of hearing about diversity being a strength.


Every time I hear that phrase I want to hurl in technicolor...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Rps said:


> I’ll just add one thought both of you should consider.....it’s called “online presence”. Even 11yr olds are bloggers today, and as with adults, viewership is everything...nuff said.


So, what's the thrust here?

I should be writing more popular, viewer friendly posts? Something else?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, CM, it's been more than 6 weeks since you put your gullibility on display.

Any Muslims attacked recently by Canadians? Haven't read anything on MotherCorpse or MotherJones. Have you? Nothing from Mr Dressup or his cadre of misinformed idiots eiher, although he's probably still celebrating his wildly successful India trip...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, CM, more than 8 weeks has passed since the lie. Any further incidents of Canadians attacking Muslims that needs debunking? No?

Then let's address this once more:

Setting a Rumour Straight Regarding the Hijab Hoax



> I don’t intend to belabour the Hijab Hoax story anymore — other than to hold the Toronto District School Board to account for its involvement in the rushed press conference — but I received a belated response from a person of interest dragged into the right-wing conspiracy theories floating online about the Hijab Hoax because they believed she attended the press conference.


Oh, & just in case you have some difficulty identifying the animal at the top of the page, it's _Felis domesticus_...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

CM! I FOUND ONE!!!

Sure, it's not an attack in the strictest sense, but still, grist for the mill, no?

Burlington man charged with defrauding Syrian refugees



> Halton police have charged a Burlington man after a three month long investigation into allegations he was defrauding Syrian refugees.
> 
> The man allegedly promised Syrian refugees living in Qatar that he would help them immigrate to Canada through a local church sponsorship program. Police say the church in question is not involved and has cooperated with police.
> 
> ...


My bold.

Only problem? He's Muslim, too...

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Well, CM, more than 8 weeks has passed since the lie. Any further incidents of Canadians attacking Muslims that needs debunking? No?


You are a strange little man. Your Muslim Derangement Syndrome is beyond tiresome. I'm (not) terribly sorry that I don't have the time (nor the inclination) to scour the news and police reports from coast to coast to coast just to address your obsession.

You'll have to make do with big-picture data:

Hate crimes against Muslims are down as overall number of hate crimes increases | Global News

Canadian hate crimes growing and more violent for third straight year | National Observer

Hate Crime Reporting Canada | OSCE - ODIHR

Police-reported hate crime in Canada, 2015 Statistics Canada


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think you do have the time, CM--you're just not going to to do it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I think you do have the time, CM--you're just not going to to do it.


Didn't realize you were omniscient, MF! 

I am, actually, up to my ears. But more importantly, I'm tired of dealing with this insufferable, insulting, ideologically blind jerk who consistently displays the worst behaviour in this forum. I have better things to do with my time than engage with someone who is clearly a psychopath.

I don't need the aggravation.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Projecting much, CM?

Jes' askin'...



CubaMark said:


> ...insufferable, insulting, ideologically blind jerk who consistently displays the worst behaviour in this forum. I have better things to do with my time than engage with someone who is clearly a psychopath.


Hey, 11 weeks & change after you Prog suckers fell for the Clock Girl BS & nothing on MotherCorpse about Canadians causing even a Muslim hangnail. You got anything?

No? Thought not...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, CM, how's that research on Canadians attacking Muslims coming along? It's been a whole 14 weeks now. With the nationwide pandemic you must have hunnerts of examples by now. No? Dozens? Uh-uh? One single, solitary example of a white Canadian _*ATTACKING!!!!!*_ a Muslim? Nothing? 

Bummer, dude. Hate when there's no data to support a Prog narrative & the associated creation of a thread dedicated to nothing happening... :-(

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Well, just to make sure this space stays active, I have a few I'd like to share here:

Now that’s vibrant diversity!



> Man arrested after random, unprovoked attacks on 5 women: police
> 
> Man arrested after multiple sexual assaults on Dufferin TTC bus
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, related:

The Ottawa Police and Islamist Outreach



> There appears to be a crossover between gang violence and Islamist extremism, as was shown in the shooting of Marwan and Ayyub Arab. Some of the extremism and violence has also been shown to have links to the Muslim Student Association groups at Algonquin College and the University of Ottawa. This includes students joining ISIS such as Algonquin student Khadar Khalib and University of Ottawa student John Maguire.
> 
> The common linkage between groups such as Al Qaeda, ISIS, Boko Haram, the Abu Sayef Group and Hamas is at least two-fold. They share the common goals of establishing a global Islamic caliphate run under a Salafi interpretation of Sharia. The other commonality is that these groups were all founded by former members of the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> Is it possible that anti-gang and anti-extremism operations in the Ottawa area are hindered by the politicization of the police department by the Mayor and the Police Chief?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, CM, it's week 15 since Clock Girl. You got anything? No?

Well, I do:

OC Transpo: Police lay 29 more counts of sex assault against Ottawa man



> In March, central criminal investigations detectives released a photo of a man they suspected of having touched women’s legs, thighs or feet multiple times over the course of the last year.
> 
> A day after releasing the man’s picture, police identified him and laid four charges of sexual assault against him. *One month later, detectives have now charged him with 29 more counts of sexual assault.*
> 
> Mohamad El-Husseini was scheduled to appear in court Wednesday afternoon on the new charges.


Yeppers, bold mine.

So, Ottawa, how's that diversity workin' out for ya?

All I can say is if I were a woman who had my legs & feet fondled by this freak, he'd have been carried off the bus with my high heel firmly embedded in his foot. And, as a red-blooded male, if I had seen him fondling women's thighs, legs & feet on a bus he would have been thrown through an f'ing window, preferably while closed & with the bus at speed.

While all the Progs watched...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Aaaaaaaand, one more:

Canada Police Detain Khalistani Militant Hardip Singh Nijjar After Amarinder’s ‘Terror’ List to Trudeau



> Canadian authorities arrested Hardip Singh Nijjar to interrogate him for allegedly running training camps for terrorists in Canada and his alleged links with the ISI in Pakistan.
> 
> Nijjar, who is one of the most wanted Khalistani terrorists by Punjab police, was rounded up on the basis of some crucial intelligence input provided by the Indian Government and later released after questioning. He has been put under strict surveillance for his anti-India activities. Punjab police had earlier alleged that Nijjar was organising training camps in British Columbia at the behest of the Pakistani spy agency ISI and has made several attempts to book him in the past.


Huh. Wonder how he got here...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Huh. Wonder how he got here...


I don't. I know exactly who to blame. The terrorist lover himself.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, CM, I GOT ANOTHER ONE!!!

Toronto man charged after mosque broken into in Mississauga



> A 58-year-old Toronto man is facing charges following a break-in at a mosque in Mississauga, Ont.
> 
> Peel regional police say a man entered the Masjid Rahmatul-Lil-Alameen Mosque — located at 205 North Service Rd. — around 10:30 p.m. on March 14 and made an unsuccessful attempt to pry open a door in order to gain access to a donation box.


Wait for it...



> They say _*Ashraf Awad*_, 58, was arrested on Thursday and charged with break and enter with intent to commit an indictable offence, and three counts of breach of probation.


Emphasis mine.

Damn those racist white Canadians!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Hey, CM, I GOT ANOTHER ONE!!!


Another what? Aneurysm? 

You do realize that people - Christians - also have broken into donation boxes in Churches, right? You do understand that all societies, cultures, etc., have people who are outright criminals or who, in the face of desperation, do things against the common good?

You appear, post in all caps as though announcing the Second Coming, and ... nothing. You got nothing. Except a quite obvious obsession with anything that portrays muslims in the worst possible way, ignoring your blatant prejudices and hypocrisies. 

Go away, little man.

:yawn:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Why, another ATTAAAAAAACK!!! against Muslims in Canada. 

And, since you started this thread, the only kind we can find: by another Muslim!

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

:lmao::lmao::lmao:



CubaMark said:


> Another what?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Although it's seen as broadly disrespectful, in this case I cannot help but ask: _Are you off your meds?_


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

'Cause you're broadly seen on these boards as _so_ respectful, right?

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

This question, coming from the guy who fell for Clock Girl, hook, line & sinker.

:lmao::lmao::lmao:

Time to check out that hallway mirror, CM. The only person in this conversation who requires medical attention will be in the reflection. Unfortunately, meds won't fix terminal cases of Progressivism...

:lmao::lmao::lmao:



CubaMark said:


> Although it's seen as broadly disrespectful, in this case I cannot help but ask: _Are you off your meds?_


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

A common theme through these threads is the fear and loathing of “ism”. I have often stated that “isms” are the greatest danger to our time. They do not respect people, culture, religion, language, or different beliefs. What’s interesting are the tactics the purveyors of “isms” use. They reinforce their arguments with volume not logic, they are myopic, suffer from confirmation bias, and take the slightest item to create a generalization.

They attack and do not debate, they focus on the person and not the idea. And it doesn’t matter what type of “ism” you follow, you all use the same approach...and it is too bad because in their purest form all “isms” start out as a thought to help society. Ask yourself this question....is there really a difference in how someone who believes in “progressism”, “liberalism”, “conservatism”, “socialism”, “ communism” “republicanism” or any other “ism” you can name behaves when dealing with the other? I think not.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Awrite, I'll bite.



Rps said:


> A common theme through these threads is the fear and loathing of “ism”.


I have no fear of any "-ism". Loathing? Oh, yeah. Big time, for some of them. 

Big surprise, but let's use "progressivism" as a shining example. 

One of my character flaws, if it can be described as such, is complete intolerance for hypocrisy. Double standards. Most progressives are perfectly happy with one set of rules for one group of people & another set of rules for another group of people, in similar or identical circumstances.

I don't even need to cite examples here. These boards are chock full of posts (from both sides of the argument) clearly illustrating said hypocrisy & double standards. My moral code tells me that is completely & entirely unacceptable and is one of the reasons why I find progressivism largely offensive.



Rps said:


> I have often stated that “isms” are the greatest danger to our time. They do not respect people, culture, religion, language, or different beliefs.


That's a pretty big brush you're painting with there & I disagree. It's not "-isms" that disrespect the traits you list, it's the people supporting them. 

For instance, it's safe to say that I am at least somewhat a supporter of "conservatism". That said, I respect people who have earned said respect, I respect cultures that largely do not harm or hurt themselves or others, I have no issues with religions that are peaceful & innocuous, I speak & understand a smattering of words in several languages besides English and, as long as your particular belief system isn't largely harmful or hurtful to anyone else, go for it!



Rps said:


> What’s interesting are the tactics the purveyors of “isms” use. They reinforce their arguments with volume not logic, they are myopic, suffer from confirmation bias, and take the slightest item to create a generalization.


Once again, you are painting with a large brush & using crass generalizations yourself.

I do post much about what I consider the worst traits of progressivism: hypocrisy, social "justice" issues, economic system (socialism), political system (communism), gun control, bigger, more controlling gov't, among others.

However, I also use logic, facts, empirical measurements to back my arguments. There are some ideologues on these boards who can safely be called myopic and are content merely saying, "I believe". I'm not one of them. Present a cogent argument to me, using logic, facts, empirical measurements & I will support it. Present a "feel-good" scenario with little to no substance & it's going to get shredded.

Concerning confirmation bias, yes, we all have it to a greater or lesser extent. However, those of us who use more facts & less feelings in our decision making process are less prone.

As far as creating generalizations from single issues, it's not something I'm predisposed to. There are outliers everywhere. However, when you start tallying multiple occurrences of a particular issue across a broader spectrum, perhaps there is more to it than mere happenstance.



Rps said:


> They attack and do not debate, they focus on the person and not the idea.


There are people on these boards that I will debate in a convivial fashion. They are the ones who have earned my respect by conducting themselves in a suitable manner.

There are people on these boards who deserve all the scorn I can muster because they rarely or have never conducted themselves in a respectable fashion towards me.

I give what I get.

If the delivery of said scorn gets intermingled with the idea, so be it. They've brought it upon themselves.



Rps said:


> And it doesn’t matter what type of “ism” you follow, you all use the same approach...and it is too bad because in their purest form all “isms” start out as a thought to help society.


The road to hell is paved with good intentions...


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

FeXL said:


> Awrite, I'll bite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thoughtful reply....thanx


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Rps said:


> Thoughtful reply....thanx


Welcome.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Alberta mosque set ablaze in "brazen" arson*










A mosque in Edson, Alta. was set on fire late Saturday night shortly after a small group of people left the building after evening prayers.

The three people who were praying inside had left the mosque and were still in the parking lot when a fire started at the building's south entrance at around 11 p.m. on June 16. 

Surveillance footage recorded by the mosque's security cameras captured the flames as well as a person in a dark hoodie leaving the property with what appears to be a red jerrycan shortly after 11 p.m.
(CBC)​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

YOU FINALLY FOUND ONE!!! :clap::clap::clap:

Congratulations! It only took 6 months. So much for the narrative...

Now, let's see if any evidence comes to light to tell us if this was another Muslim trying to curry sympathy points or ****** actually trying to burn down a mosque.

In the mean time, I'd like to throw a little perpective into the discussion with the windup total from the Ramadan Bombathon:



> Although the "big one" didn't happen this year, the Religion of
> Peace still crushed the competition with 182 terror attacks during its
> holiest month. At least 854 people were killed and 1005 injured.
> Most impressive is that the carnage was spread over 25 countries.
> ...


That's some Religion of Peace.



CubaMark said:


> Alberta mosque set ablaze in "brazen" arson


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> YOU FINALLY FOUND ONE!!! :clap::clap::clap:.


So incredibly childish.

I don't sit at my computer all day, searching out incidents of racial hatred. This happened to come across my feed. 

The last StatsCan crime stats available, from 2016, reported 139 hate crimes against muslims. That's a little less than one every 3 days. Hate crime stats regarding all groups can be found here.

It happens, whether it makes the newspaper, and whether you wish to acknowledge it.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah? Is that the same feed that turned you on to Clock Girl? Jes' askin'...

In addition, purty damn sure if "your feed" has the same hair trigger settings that you do, if someone had bacon with breakfast & passed gas near a Muslim in Tranna, it would be picked up as an ATTAAAAACK!!! on Muslims by Canadians through the Prog media.



CubaMark said:


> This happened to come across my feed.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Yeah? Is that the same feed that turned you on to Clock Girl? Jes' askin'...


Me, and many, many other Canadians who would prefer to believe a young girl when she claims to have been the victim of violence, rather than presume -because of her religion- that she is one of the crazed jihadist moooslims that populate your waking nightmares.



FeXL said:


> In addition, purty damn sure if "your feed" has the same hair trigger settings that you do, if someone had bacon with breakfast & passed gas near a Muslim in Tranna, it would be picked up as an ATTAAAAACK!!! on Muslims by Canadians through the Prog media.


No, you entirely unpleasant person. It was a case of arson. Get a grip on reality, will you?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ftfy... 



cubamark said:


> me, and many, many other canadians of a progressive bent, swallowed this bs mothercorpse story hook, line & sinker, despite the fact that we claim to be moral, objective, honest & always wait for the full story to come out.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Ftfy...
> _Quote:
> Originally Posted by cubamark View Post
> me, and many, many other canadians of a progressive bent, swallowed this bs mothercorpse story hook, line & sinker, despite the fact that we claim to be moral, objective, honest & always wait for the full story to come out._​


"Well, you know, the Jews _claim_ that they're being gassed to death in concentration camps, but I'm not buying it. Once there's an appropriately objective report on the matter (naturally, not from those looney Libtards), then we'll know if we should take action. But honestly, I think Adolf is a straight shooter, and we should give him a chance to explain his side of the story."​_—If FeXL was around in 1944_​


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_Gee... I never knew that Kenney is one of us..._

*Edson mosque lit ablaze in Saturday night arson*

United Conservative Party Leader Jason Kenney tweeted about the arson, calling it an “attack on freedom.”

“All Albertans should stand in solidarity with our Muslim neighbours against such acts of hatred,” the tweet said.
(Edmonton Journal)​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, lemmee get this straight...you're attempting to build an equivalency between the fact that you have zero, no, ability to discriminate between a child's truth or an outright lie and how I would have called Hitler a nice guy?



Man, CM, that's a stretch. Even for somebody as unhinged as you...



CubaMark said:


> If FeXL was around in 1944


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, CM, I'll see your mosque arson & raise you a Muslim gang rape of a 14 year old girl.

Calgary man convicted in gang rape of 14-year-old girl



> Omar Kromah was one of a group of men who gang raped a young teen in a darkened bathroom, a judge ruled Tuesday.
> 
> Kromah, 24, showed no emotion as Court of Queen’s Bench Justice Jim Eamon convicted him of sexual assault and sexual interference for the crime committed in May 2014, in the southeast townhouse he was leasing.


More:



> Charges against another suspect in the case, Abas Ibrahim, were dropped after prosecutors determined he couldn’t be identified as one of the teen’s assailants who successively raped her in the bathroom.
> 
> ...
> 
> *A third suspect, Zakariya Abdow, was fatally stabbed on the Stampede Grounds in July 2015, more than a year after the sexual assault.*


Bold mine.

Good.

Congratulations, Canada: Your first reported Muslim gang rape...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Recall the Syrian refugee charged with sexually assaulting under age girls in the West Edmonton Mall swimming pool back in Feb of 2017?

Yeah, the charges were just dropped.

Go figger...

Charges dismissed against Syrian “Refugee” in West Edmonton Mall pool sexual assaults – Judge cites “unreliable witness testimony”



> Sexual assault charges have been dismissed against a man accused of groping six teen girls at the West Edmonton Mall wave pool, a provincial court judge ruled Friday morning.
> 
> Soeliman Hajj Soleiman was arrested in February 2017 after several teenagers reported being touched by a man in the wave pool.
> 
> Justice Joyce Lester cited unreliable witness testimony as a reason for the decision.


Like BCF, I'm thinking the real issue here is a Liberal judge.

Caution, Progs: Clicking on the next link _will_ cause your head to explode. Do not, I repeat, do not, go there. I don't want to hear any p!$$ing & moaning afterwards. You've been warned.

NOT GUILTY verdict in Edmonton Mall sex assault case; victims' families in tears



> Not guilty on all 12 charges. That's the decision from Judge Joyce Lester in the trial of Soleiman Hajj Soleiman in Edmonton this morning.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

FeXL said:


> NOT GUILTY verdict in Edmonton Mall sex assault case; victims' families in tears


That video is a pretty good quick summary. Thanks for the link.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

It's always interesting (and more than a little sad) to unpack these ideologues' "journalism" in cases where they have an obvious bias.

Gunn all but rolls her eyes at the fact that Soleiman required word-for-word Arabaic-to-English translation during the trial. I've lived and worked in Latin America for 24 years, and I've had university-level language training. If I were to be hauled before a court here in Mexico, you're damn right I'd want someone translating whose job it is to do so professionally. This is a bias of Gunn and others who expect immigrants to magically become fluent in all regional dialects in Canada the moment their plane lands (and Soleiman came as a refugee, with little pre-arrival preparation).

Otherwise, Gunn doesn't do a terrible job of summarizing the Judge's concerns with possible issue with identification, the cops' handling of evidence (non-) collection, etc. Her little smirk at certain points sends a message that she believes, as she says to wrap up the piece, that the girls were "denied justice" in court. Since there is reasonable doubt that the proper suspect was identified, one would not say that the victims were 'denied justice'. 

Soleimon may well be the perpetrator - he may also not be. If folks in here are believers in law and order, you have to accept how the legal process works, preferring a guilty person to go free rather than convict an innocent.

Were this anything other than a Syrian muslim refugee, there wouldn't even be a discussion of this case.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I told ya not to click on the link, didn't I... <shaking my head>

The irony of you complaining about ideologic "journalists" is apparently lost on you.

If you can't fluently understand a language after being immersed in it for 24 years, that says more about you personally than anything else. This coming from just another guy who has had university-level language training.

As far as your comments about "regional dialects" and "little pre-arrival preparation" is concerned, first, what a crock, it's a courtroom, not a bawdy house and second, one more example why all refugees/immigrants need a workable knowledge of English or French before they even hit the shores.

Next, the girls _were_ denied justice. Pretty damn sure the pool wasn't full of groping Middle Eastern Muslim men. Oh, wait...

You wouldn't be nearly as sanguine if the perp was a white conservative male packing an AK & the victim a one armed, one legged, gay, overweight, trans female, Prog Muslim First Immigrant refugee from Syria, wheelchair-bound & believing in Globull Warming & Alternative Energy, would you...

Penultimately, from my perspective injustice is injustice, no matter whom is involved. Progs see it differently.

Finally, I'll be pointing out _your_ hypocrisy (once again) when you next question said rule of "law & order"...



CubaMark said:


> ...various p!$$ing & moaning...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

FeXL said:


> If you can't fluently understand a language after being immersed in it for 24 years, that says more about you personally than anything else. This coming from just another guy who has had university-level language training.


Twenty-four years, huh, CM? I guess what they say about many refugees, immigrants, etc., is true: You never actually do integrate, do you? 



FeXL said:


> ...one more example why all refugees/immigrants need a workable knowledge of English or French before they even hit the shores.


Related:

Lost for words: One in every 20 Torontonians can’t speak English or French, study finds



> One in 20 Torontonians can’t speak English or French and the language barrier has greatly impeded their ability to find a job, be active in the community and enjoy a decent life, says a new study.
> 
> More than 132,700 Toronto residents are unable to have a conversation in either official language and they account for 20.5 per cent of the 648,970 non-English and non-French-speaking population across Canada, said the Social Planning Toronto report to be released Saturday.


But ****** is raaaaascist for not hiring them. It has nothing to do with the fact that they can't shpeaka da English...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

(weird ehMac dilated time effect pushed my post back to yesterday for some reason. Deleting here and reposting below for continuity sake)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

This has the appearance of retitling the thread because there wasn't enough material to fill it under the original title.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> This has the appearance of retitling the thread because there wasn't enough material to fill it under the original title.


Too polite by half. _Appearance_? It's precisely why.

In the 7 months since this thread was created there have been, what, 2 actual incidents of ATTAAAAAAAAAAACKS on Muslims in Canada? And one of them was by other Muslims?

The Prog narrative fell flat. Now we're going to attempt to bolster the narrative by including all immigrants. When that fails to press home the point, it'll be amended to include illegal aliens (but they won't be called "illegal aliens", they'll be called "irregular border crossers").

Next, we'll be treated to another update & include victims from around the world, not just Canada.

Progs are _notorious_ for moving the goalposts.

The interesting thing is, now that CM has included all immigrants, it's going to be pretty damn easy to find news reports of immigrants attacking Canadians to match his posts.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> .....blah blah blah.....In the 7 months since this thread was created there have been, what, 2 actual incidents of ATTAAAAAAAAAAACKS on Muslims in Canada? .....blah blah blah....






> Fortunately this incident was captured on video, otherwise the usual suspect in here would be denying it ever happened.... XX)


I guess even that doesn't matter... if they don't deny it, or diminish it, they simply ignore it and go off on a tangent. It's not denial, because that's an unconscious reaction: this is an intentional effort to deviate the conversation. It disrupts their narrative that Canada is tripping over itself to welcome immigrants with bags full of gold coins, private penthouse apartments, chauffeured limos and $10,000-month stipends. 

Your inability to accept that there are hate crimes perpetrated against immigrants and muslims in particular says a great deal about your character. You continue to go on about my "inability" to post more evidence of any such attacks, and yet you remain silent in the face of the statistics posted at least twice previously in this thread, indicating that muslims are faced with these incidents only second to Jewish Canadians (a fact which did surprise me - and we rarely see any of those incidents reflected in the media as well). 

Consider this news item from November 2017:

_The number of police-reported hate crimes specifically targeting Muslims went down last year after spiking by over 250 per cent in the four years prior.

According to Statistics Canada data released Tuesday, police across the country recorded 139 hate crimes against Muslims in 2016, down from 159 in 2015._​
Why do you refuse to concede that these attacks are occurring? What do you have to gain by playing down the expression of hatred against immigrants? What's your agenda in all of this? Are you in fact an ostrich, or a member of a white supremacy hate group? Which is it?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

"Hate crime" is an Orwellian construct that isn't very instructive. Are you now including bad language as an "attack"?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Where have I ever noted anywhere that hate crimes don't exist? Against _anybody_, let alone immigrants? Within Canada or not?

Be specific.

In the face of *zero* evidence to the contrary, once again, the base crumbles under your argument.



CubaMark said:


> Your inability to accept that there are hate crimes perpetrated against immigrants and muslims in particular says a great deal about your character.
> 
> ...
> 
> Why do you refuse to concede that these attacks are occurring?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Are you now including bad language as an "attack"?


'Course he is. It's the only way the Progs can shore up their numbers.

ATTAAAAAAACKS!!!!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Grande Prairie doctor who created 'culture of fear' suspended two years, fined $700,000



> Dr. Mohammed Al-Ghamdi’s combative behaviour and failure to co-operate with coworkers made him a “disruptive” force to health services over a decade at the Queen Elizabeth II hospital, a tribunal of the College of Physicians and Surgeons of Alberta ruled.
> 
> “This is a sad case because Dr. Al-Ghamdi’s lack of insight into his behaviour, and his refusal to accept responsibility for the impact of his actions, has impacted his practice as an orthopedic surgeon — a profession for which he has spent years training, cares about deeply and is skilled in practising,” the tribunal wrote in its December 2017 decision, which was made public this week.
> 
> The ruling came after a disciplinary hearing that lasted almost two years, required more than 40 days of testimony, and cost more than $1 million to conduct — making it the most expensive hearing in the college’s history.


He seems nice.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Police seize two firearms,
Front Street West and Spadina Avenue area,
Six arrested in downtown search warrant



> On Tuesday, July 17, 2018, as part of an investigation by the Toronto Police Service Gun & Gang Task Force, officers executed a search warrant in the Front Street West and Spadina Avenue area.
> 
> It is alleged that:
> 
> ...


They seem nice.

The thing that puzzles me is how a bunch of nice, law-abiding gentlemen such as these managed to obtain handguns in the face of all this stringent gun control in Canada.

I'm definitely with Mayor Tory when he notes (and I'm paraphrasing here): Some people just shouldn't have guns.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Halifax girl feels shaken after alleged anti-Muslim harassment
*

A teenage girl in Halifax said she felt frozen with fear when a man yelled anti-Muslim insults at her this week on a downtown street.

“I never thought it would happen to me. It made me feel so out of place, and like I don’t belong here,” she said in an interview Wednesday.

* * *​
StarMetro spoke with the 17-year-old girl, who wishes to remain anonymous for fear that her alleged attacker could see her name in the news and seek her out.

She said she’s lived in Halifax for more than three years and is going into her second year at Dalhousie University. She said she has regularly walked from the Sexton campus on Barrington St. to a bus stop on Spring Garden Rd.

She said when she left class around 3 p.m. on Monday, she donned her headphones, as usual, and turned the volume up on her music while she walked, alone, towards the bus. She was near the Halifax Central Library when she noticed a man trying to get her attention.

“A guy was in my face and he looked like he was yelling, so I took my headphones out and said, ‘Excuse me?’ So he just turned around again and said, ‘F— you, f— all Muslims.’”

She said he also told her to go back to her home country — a cutting remark, she added, because she considers Canada her home. She was born in Egypt and grew up in Saudi Arabia before moving to Halifax.

* * *​
The woman was wearing a hijab at the time of the incident,

(The Star)​


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Anonymous source, no witnesses. Why even bother posting something like that?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Anonymous source, no witnesses. Why even bother posting something like that?


Allegations are as good as facts, did you not get the memo about that?

Seriously though what are they hoping will change? There will always be people like this out there, it is sad and unfortunate but it is the truth. Sticks and stones may break my bones but names will never hurt me was a pretty popular saying that was told when I was a kid. Not sure if it was just some rhyme to say or if they really intended to toughen kids up to the harsh realities of life that people will say mean things about you sometimes. How someone being called names is now news worthy is beyond me. If we are going down that road how many youtube comments should be on the front page showing the hatred and ignorance towards people of different skin colour and religion? The harsh reality is suck it up and go about your day. If he threatens violence then call the police, she has all the same rights as any other Canadian citizen.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

wonderings said:


> The harsh reality is suck it up and go about your day. If he threatens violence then call the police, she has all the same rights as any other Canadian citizen.


I'm very tired of people equating harsh language with violence. It dilutes the meaning of real violence.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

wonderings said:


> Allegations are as good as facts, did you not get the memo about that?
> 
> * * *
> 
> The harsh reality is suck it up and go about your day. If he threatens violence then call the police, she has all the same rights as any other Canadian citizen.


And here's the sad reality... just because one person cried wolf, now anyone who claims to have been a victim is suspect. 

Are muslim-Canadians now where women were not very long ago with regard to sexual assault? If there were no witnesses, well, sorry ma'am, but you'll just have to suck it up and go about your day.... 

Are we going to start requiring muslims who've been victims of verbal abuse or violence to process the crime scene by themselves? Bring in the CCTV footage from nearby shops? Scrape the DNA from under their own fingernails? 

Slippery slope... 

All because folks prefer to think the worst, rather than give someone the benefit of the doubt.

But hey, they're _muslims_, after all - those folks just can't be trusted, right? They come from one of _those_ cultures, you know, you can't just take what they say at face value. They're _different_.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Women still have to _prove_ sexual assault. And you're damned right the story is suspect--and not simply because of previous liars.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> And here's the sad reality... just because one person cried wolf, now anyone who claims to have been a victim is suspect.
> 
> Are muslim-Canadians now where women were not very long ago with regard to sexual assault? If there were no witnesses, well, sorry ma'am, but you'll just have to suck it up and go about your day....
> 
> ...


It is a scary world when you want any allegation to just be accepted on word alone without proof.

If there is a violent crime the police will definitely investigate, that is not what we are talking about here. We are talking about a man who said some things to a woman that she did not like and found distasteful. If we were talking about an attack then that would be an entirely different thing. Crimes are crimes, we do not need to classify this is a muslim woman crime. We have laws already that protect people no matter who they are. The slippery slope is what is happening already, lives our being ruined simply by allegations. There was a story in the States of a woman who made all sorts of claims against her husband. He was going to lose his legal license (was a lawyer) and would have seen his practice closed because of these allegations. Thankfully he thought enough to record her making these threats and stating what she was going to do. Now if he had not recorded this should we have just taken her word for it? There would have been no CCTV, no DNA under the fingernails, just her word against his. THAT is scary when you whole life can be destroyed simply by an allegation without proof. Are we completely done with "innocent until proven guilty"?

Is someone calling you a name a crime? I would rather police resources be put to better things and not trying to monitor people so everyone is getting along. We get enough babysitting in our country already.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

wonderings said:


> I would rather police resources be put to better things and not trying to monitor people so everyone is getting along. We get enough babysitting in our country already.


Exactly. The police would be misused as social engineers.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

wonderings said:


> It is a scary world when you want any allegation to just be accepted on word alone without proof.


Not what I'm saying at all. What we should absolutely not do is take the tack that FeXL has expressed, which is to dismiss out of hand any complaint as fraudulent. Be cautious, seek confirmation and proof, investigate (_as the Halifax police are now doing_), but the first response is to support the alleged victim, not treat them as probable liars. 

Erring on the side of believing the person allegedly accosted is the humane approach, rather than the immediate "You're probably a liar, and we'll treat you like **** until someone proves otherwise" is entirely reprehensible.



> We are talking about a man who said some things to a woman that she did not like and found distasteful.


Are you a visible minority? Are you a follower of a religious faith that is routinely ostracized and attacked based on acts you have never committed? 

And revisiting the story as reported:

_A guy was in my face and he looked like he was yelling, so I took my headphones out and said, ‘Excuse me?’ So he just turned around again and said, ‘F— you, f— all Muslims.’”

She said he also told her to go back to her home country — a cutting remark, she added, 

* * *​
The experience was shocking, alienating and terrifying, she said.

“I was really scared that he might be armed or have a weapon or something. So my instinct was just, run away, get the first bus, whatever bus it is, get on it and just find your way back home.”

She said she cried on the bus home, overwhelmed, trying to process what happened._​ 
The alleged victim did not find the "things" that were "said" as "distasteful". From the description of the incident, the alleged perpetrator came at her out of the blue with forceful comments and a threatening manner. I think that goes beyond somebody just tossing a few unpleasant words in someone's direction. The alleged incident was frightening to the point where the alleged victim fled the scene to get away from the alleged attacker. 



> Crimes are crimes, we do not need to classify this is a muslim woman crime. We have laws already that protect people no matter who they are.


The woman was allegedly attacked in public precisely because she is a muslim. This is the very definition of a hate crime. It's rather frustrating that folks are unable to process the degree of difference that this represents. Those of us who have lived our lives benefitting from being the majority are apparently unable to appreciate the viciousness with which that kind of speech falls upon the ears of victims. 

"suck it up, buttercup" is a decidedly ugly characteristic of some social conservatives when commenting on prejudicial acts committed against persons of colour or a particular faith. Even worse is that so many of those conservatives wear it like a badge of honour.



> The slippery slope is what is happening already, lives our being ruined simply by allegations. There was a story in the States of a woman who made all sorts of claims against her husband.
> .....
> THAT is scary when you whole life can be destroyed simply by an allegation without proof. Are we completely done with "innocent until proven guilty"?


Thank-you for reinforcing my point. Did the alleged victim in the Halifax case wrongly accuse a person? No. Are you and others presuming her guilt rather than her innocence in reporting the alleged crime? Yes. If you're going to use that criteria, you have to apply it uniformly.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_Since the bar of proof has apparently been raised, how about this one? Video and verbal admission... seems pretty cut-and-dried...._

*'I would kill your children': Police looking at confrontation as possible hate crime*

A Stoney Creek man has been charged with threatening death after a heated confrontation in a Walmart parking lot that police are also reviewing as a possible hate crime.

The 47-year-old has also been charged with dangerous driving and failing to remain at the scene of an accident in connection with the Friday afternoon incident.

* * *​
The argument started after the couple tried to back into a parking spot and apparently got in the other man's way, 

* * *​
At one point, the person holding the camera appears to get hit by the truck as the man quickly accelerates then hits the brakes.

"Oops," he can be heard saying, before shouting "Get out of the way."

* * *​
"You want me to go to my own country? I'm a Canadian citizen."

The man in the truck responds by saying "Show me. Prove it. I don't believe you." Then, he crudely attempts to copy the other man's accent saying "You don't talk like a Canadian."

"I'm racist as f--k. I don't like you, I don't like her," he adds. "I would kill your children first."

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut3b_mBxDyE[/ame]

(CBC)​


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Not what I'm saying at all. What we should absolutely not do is take the tack that FeXL has expressed, which is to dismiss out of hand any complaint as fraudulent. Be cautious, seek confirmation and proof, investigate (_as the Halifax police are now doing_), but the first response is to support the alleged victim, not treat them as probable liars.
> 
> Erring on the side of believing the person allegedly accosted is the humane approach, rather than the immediate "You're probably a liar, and we'll treat you like **** until someone proves otherwise" is entirely reprehensible.
> 
> ...



I could never understand I am a white male, but I will do my best.

No one is saying attack the accuser, not sure what support is needed but he mass public. The police are there and will investigate any crimes as they should. There are support services out there for people of all colour and creeds. 

I do find the story a bit suspect just looking at it, though I am sure after the fact things are a bit hazy as anyone would be in a sort of shock with something happening out of the blue like that. Not saying it did not happen but does not sound like it happened exactly as she said

"A guy was in my face and he looked like he was yelling, so I took my headphones out and said, ‘Excuse me?’ So he just turned around again and said, ‘F— you, f— all Muslims.’”

I have noise canceling headphones and while they do a good job they would not mute a person in my face yelling at me. So he is in her face and only looks like he is yelling? Maybe it is just the way she worded it who knows.

We again have laws in our country protecting it's citizens. There is no need for a specific "hate" crime in the law books, all that does is muddy up the waters and create a separate class of people which goes towards separating the people of our fine country rather then unifying. One set of laws for you and another for me. I am white so these laws apply to me, she is Muslim so these laws apply to her. People are overly sensitive to words in this day and age. While not nice it is part of the cost of freedom. There are laws on freedom of speech already, adding more is dangerous. Should we start jailing white kids who use the "n" word? It is used regularly online and even out loud amongst themselves in person. I find it frustrating that people think we need MORE laws to protect a certain group of people. Again the laws of the land protect EVERYONE. You threaten someones life you go to the police, does not matter who you are, what you believe, when your sexual and gender identity is, you are protected. Nothing else is needed in the law book. 

I am not accusing the woman of anything, I am asking for facts to be found before anything goes further accusing anyone of anything. Not sure how you can miss what is going on in the media, mere allegations are ruining lives without due process or evidence. Simply the allegation is enough.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Well said, wonderings.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Anonymous source, no witnesses. Why even bother posting something like that?


'Cause he's tryin' his damndest to prove that Canadians are all RAAAAAASIS'!!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Where have I done that? Quote the precise words.



CubaMark said:


> Not what I'm saying at all. What we should absolutely not do is take the tack that FeXL has expressed, which is to dismiss out of hand any complaint as fraudulent. .


No. Matter of fact, HELL, NO!

The first response should be to get to the facts of the case. Assume nothing. As far as I can recall, you are still innocent until proven guilty in this country. What happens if you support the alleged victim & the victim turns out to be a liar, just like Clock Girl? Then you have another Charlie Foxtrot to clean up, along with alienating the _real_ victim.



CubaMark said:


> ...but the first response is to support the alleged victim, not treat them as probable liars.


It's also the _wrong_ approach as you, yourself, so recently threw into sharp relief.



CubaMark said:


> Erring on the side of believing the person allegedly accosted is the humane approach,...


Yet when I told you of the racism I have personally experienced at the hands of local First Immigrants, do you recall your immediate response? I do.

It went along the lines of, "You probably brought it upon yourself". Guess ****** don't get the same consideration as "persons of colour or a particular faith", does he...



CubaMark said:


> "suck it up, buttercup" is a decidedly ugly characteristic of some social conservatives when commenting on prejudicial acts committed against persons of colour or a particular faith. Even worse is that so many of those conservatives wear it like a badge of honour.


No $h!t, Sherlock...

I'm not presuming anything. I'm waiting for the facts of the matter to come forward. Just like I did with with Clock Girl & precisely what you _didn't_ do with her.



CubaMark said:


> Are you and others presuming her guilt rather than her innocence in reporting the alleged crime?


Really?

Remember this statement, CM. 'Cause it's going to come back to haunt you in the very near future...



CubaMark said:


> If you're going to use that criteria, you have to apply it uniformly.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

This is what happens when they get classified as mentally ill. No jail, early release, little to no supervision, nothing but opportunity to do it again. Rinse, repeat.

Nice.

Mentally ill stabber in army recruiting centre attack to be allowed into community



> It appears the last mentally ill “lone wolf” who went on a 2016 rampage in Toronto will be free in no time.
> 
> In a shocking decision, Ayanle Hassan Ali — a man with schizophrenia found not criminally responsible for the attempted murder of three soldiers at the Canadian Forces recruiting centre in North York — has already been cleared to leave the secure unit of his Hamilton hospital this year on passes into the community, including forays that aren’t even directly supervised.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> This is what happens when they get classified as mentally ill. No jail, early release, little to no supervision, nothing but opportunity to do it again.


I suppose your plan for the treatment of the mentally ill is somehow superior?

Oh, the anticipation.... XX)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I didn't see this incident from July reported:

*'Why did you do this?': Muslim man reels after being attacked while walking home from Saskatoon mosque*

Abu Sheikh says he has a simple question for the driver who tried to run him over on the sidewalk. 

"Why did you do this? To an old man, a senior citizen, just going to do his worship," he said in an interview.

The 66-year-old is still shaken by what happened in the early morning hours of July 13 in front of his Cumberland Avenue South bungalow. 

Sheikh says he was walking home from morning prayers at his mosque. He was wearing a white robe and a traditional hat.

Just as he got to his house, he spotted a white half-ton truck approaching from the opposite direction. It swerved and began coming toward him.

His first thought was that it could be police.

That notion evaporated when the truck jumped onto the sidewalk and began accelerating directly toward where he stood. 

Sheikh says he flattened himself against the hedge that runs alongside the front of their yard.

"It came to my mind, 'you are in a very bad situation.' He confined me with his truck and the bush. I can't move back and forth," he said.

"I sat down, crawled between the truck and the bush, came to the back of the truck and ran for my house."

Sheikh has diminished hearing so he couldn't make out exactly what the driver was yelling but he does recall hearing, "What are you doing here?"

"I was shaking, I couldn't even answer," he said.

Sheikh got into the house and called for his son to turn off the lights and call police.

Then he heard a bang. He turned to see their front window smashed and a brick on the floor. Then a second smash and another brick.

* * *​
City police say they are actively investigating what happened and plan to use the incident to help raise public awareness. Supt. Dave Haye met with the family Friday.

"This kind of behaviour can't be tolerated and by sharing what's going on with the larger community and creating awareness is how we fight, or push back, against the intolerance of some people," Haye said.

(CBC)​
*Followup:*

"This is the real Saskatoon": Muslim man walks with hundreds along route where he was attacked

Now, cue the usual suspects who will accuse this fellow of making the whole thing up, tossing bricks through his own window, and generally just being another of of those dirty, lying immigrants from the Religion of Peace blah blah blah ****ing blah....


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I don't believe in a mentally ill defence in crimes related to killing or attempting to kill another human being.

Obviously, if you are capable of killing someone in cold blood, you have mental issues. That shouldn't be used as an excuse for anything, let alone innocence. For decades now the burden of personal responsibility has been gradually moved from the plate of the guilty party to someone, anyone, anything, else. It's time for that bull$h!t to stop.

How difficult would it be to convince some bleeding heart SJW Prog social worker/shrink/whatever that you were even nuttier & end up getting off Scott-free? It ain't a stretch.



CubaMark said:


> I suppose your plan for the treatment of the mentally ill is somehow superior?
> 
> Oh, the anticipation.... XX)


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

OMG! You found another one! And, it was a crime of such heinousness that it wasn't even reported in the MSM anywhere where you could find it at the time!!!

Time to tweak those feed adjustments, CM.

As to whether it didn't happen, I don't know. I'll take it at face value (like I always do & you don't) and if anything comes along to debunk the story, I'll deal with it then. I will note that the bricks at the end of the attempted rundown sound suspicious.

Until then, congrats! What's that now, 4 in 8 months? And at least half of them from fellow Muslims?

Brutal...

Maybe the driver of this alleged white pickup truck was Muslim, too.



CubaMark said:


> ...blah blah blah ****ing blah....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I guess the perp decided to keep some bricks handy in case he wanted to drive them through a window. I'm reserving judgement on this one until any solid detail emerges. 



FeXL said:


> OMG! You found another one! And, it was a crime of such heinousness that it wasn't even reported in the MSM anywhere where you could find it at the time!!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, just a little perspective for this thread:

Thirty men and a woman are charged over rape, trafficking and sexual exploitation of girls as young as 12 during seven-year period



> Thirty men and one woman have been charged with sexually exploiting five schoolgirls over a seven year period.
> 
> Police have revealed today the staggering number of suspects will appear in court next month.
> 
> ...


Not a Tom, Dick or Harry in the lot. List of names inside. And this is a _single case_. 43 perpetrators.

Yet CM enlarges his thread parameters as he struggles to find examples of systemic hate in Canada, all the while mute on ATTAAAAAACKS!!! by Muslims.

Completely, entirely, 100% unrelated:

Homicide Most Wanted


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> So, just a little perspective for this thread:
> 
> Thirty men and a woman are charged over rape, trafficking and sexual exploitation of girls as young as 12 during seven-year period


_Interesting how you ignore sexual exploitation cases occurring under other religions, like the obligatory Roman Catholic predilection for abuse...._

*Report Reveals Widespread Sexual Abuse By Over 300 Priests In Pennsylvania*

A long-awaited grand jury investigation into clergy sexual abuse in Pennsylvania was released Tuesday in an interim redacted form. The report detailed decades of alleged misconduct and cover-ups in six of the state's eight Roman Catholic dioceses.

The roughly 900-page report, not including exhibits, is thought to be the most comprehensive of its kind and paints a horrid portrait of activity that occurred in the dioceses of Scranton, Allentown, Harrisburg, Greensburg, Erie and Pittsburgh, implicating 300 "predator priests" statewide who committed "criminal and/or morally reprehensible conduct."

One priest in the Diocese of Harrisburg abused five sisters in a single family. Another, in the Diocese of Greensburg, impregnated a 17-year-old girl, married her, then divorced her months later.

A priest in the Diocese of Erie admitted to assaulting at least a dozen boys, yet was later thanked by the bishop for "all that you have done for God's people."

The grand jury said it reviewed a half-million pages of internal church documents and "secret archives" that were readily available to bishops. It found credible allegations by more than 1,000 victims, but it added, "We believe that the real number ... is in the thousands."

The findings revealed a pattern of abuse that occurred in hundreds of parishes in 54 of Pennsylvania's 67 counties going back at least 80 years. It detailed how fellow clergy members conducted shoddy investigations into sexual abuse allegations and how bishops often sided with abusive priests.

(NPR)​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Red herring, much? 

That said, I'll bite.

I don't ignore it. I'd never heard of it. And, yes, it's a fukcing crime and they should be punished to the fullest extent of the law.

Now, where's _your_ condemnation of Muslim sexual assaulters & rapists?

That said, I'll see your 300 sexually abusing Catholic priests and raise you millions of rapes, killings, incidents of misogyny, tossing of gays off rooftops and other basic human rights violations by the followers of The Religion of Peace in any given year. 

Still want to compare?



CubaMark said:


> Interesting how you ignore sexual exploitation cases occurring under other religions, like the obligatory Roman Catholic predilection for abuse....


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Red herring, much?


No, not at all.



> That said, I'll bite.


When don't you? 



> Now, where's _your_ condemnation of Muslim sexual assaulters & rapists?


Anyone who commits sexual assault in any form must be punished. I've never said anything to the contrary. 



> That said, I'll see your 300 sexually abusing Catholic priests and raise you millions of rapes, killings, incidents of misogyny, tossing of gays off rooftops and other basic human rights violations by the followers of The Religion of Peace in any given year.
> 
> Still want to compare?


Sure. When should we start? The Catholic Church has a pretty darn good lead.... you know, with its role in the colonization of the peoples of the Americas has given it a pretty damn high body count....


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh, I'm quite familiar with past Catholic Church history, thankyouverymuch. I find it intriguing (not really...) that you are quick to point out the flaws in the Catholic system yet never once in my recollection have you criticized Islam's. Curious, no?

That said, it's _past_ history. As I noted the other day, the Catholic Church body count had all but levelled off hundreds of years ago. On the other hand, Islam has not yet outgrown it's murderous streak. 

How's about we do a link trade? I'll post 50 on Islam, then you post 50 on everybody else.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...-peace-bond-arrested-for-violating-conditions
https://gatestone.eu/afghan-austrian-boys/
http://www.clarionproject.org/news/muslims-australia-becoming-radicalized-much-younger-ages#
KATIE HOPKINS on Swedish migrant gangs | Daily Mail Online
German Mayor Downplays Murder of 82-Year-Old by Muslim Migrant
Australian Imam slams Islamic TV network | Daily Mail Online
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/775806/Riot-refugee-centre-Germany-phone-signal
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-sh/yazidi_boy_soldiers
Sleeping colonies terrorists Sydney Melbourne Iraq Muslims | Daily Mail Online
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-issy-womens-rights-campaigners-a7617621.html
http://www.middleeasteye.net/news/k...men-s-day-event-turkish-university-1969551162
Extremely British Muslims reveals why men join ISIS | Daily Mail Online
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...police-Mohammed-Wasil-Ayesha-Mohammed-Nurulla
Boko Haram hire teenage girl for suicide mission for 40p | Daily Mail Online
Punchbowl students pressured to conform to Islam practices | Daily Mail Online
https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/10042/britain-islam-february
Coventry woman staggers after racist thugs break her nose | Daily Mail Online
Migrant held over woman's death attempts suicide in jail | Daily Mail Online
Afghan migrants 'raped woman as their friend livestreamed' | Daily Mail Online
Russia terror attack bomber was radicalised two months ago | Daily Mail Online
Russia says Syria 'gas attack' caused by terrorist weapons | Daily Mail Online
Vox Voxplains Radical Islam As No Threat To Americans Or The West
http://nypost.com/2017/05/20/middle-eastern-savagery-is-seeping-through-americas-borders/
TAZEEN AHMAD: Three of my uncles are deaf. Five aunts died as babies. Why? My grandparents were first cousins who married | Daily Mail Online
London mother gave up child because family would kill her | Daily Mail Online
Asylum seeker held over rape of Polish woman in Italy | Daily Mail Online
Newcastle grooming gang got victims hooked on mephedrone | Daily Mail Online
Female ISIS torturer describes horrors she inflicted | Daily Mail Online
http://www.torontosun.com/2017/09/09/pm-needs-to-step-up-for-afghan-interpreter
Migrant who raped and killed EU official's daughter cries | Daily Mail Online
Muslim preacher, 40, 'urged worshippers to support ISIS | Daily Mail Online
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...efectors-mass-on-syrian-border-hoping-to-flee
Afghan on trial over rape and murder of German teenager | Daily Mail Online
Hizb ut-Tahrir leader tells uni ex-Muslims deserve death | Daily Mail Online
Austria: Girl stabbed to death, police say by her brother | Fox News
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-41296714
Ex-Muslims in Australia speak of fears of leaving Islam | Daily Mail Online
Shift Of Immigration Debate In Scandinavia - Save My Sweden
http://jewishvoiceny.com/index.php?...t-the-london-tube-attack&catid=118&Itemid=470
http://nationalpost.com/opinion/chr...-re-affirms-love-for-isil-and-pledges-attacks
http://www.torontosun.com/2017/09/20/m-103-talk-turns-to-prosecution-censorship
Teenage Islamic State fanatic jailed for spreading terrorist propaganda | Times & Star
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/iranian-wo...ter-norway-rejects-asylum-application-1640230
http://www.truthrevolt.org/news/mus...asnt-radicalized-did-it-because-koran-says-so
http://www.frontpagemag.com/point/2...er-posted-black-nationalist-daniel-greenfield
Muslim leader says girls who wear shorts cursed by Prophet | Daily Mail Online
http://nypost.com/2017/09/26/saudi-..._content=20170926&mpweb=755-4611527-719077647
https://www.jihadwatch.org/2017/09/...sexually-assaulting-15-year-old-disabled-girl
https://creepingsharia.wordpress.com/2017/09/23/more-muslim-resettled-in-us/
https://www.thelocal.de/20170922/me...ut-parliaments-approval-internal-report-finds



CubaMark said:


> Sure. When should we start? The Catholic Church has a pretty darn good lead.... you know, with its role in the colonization of the peoples of the Americas has given it a pretty damn high body count....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This is sure gonna help things along, isn't it?

European human rights chiefs order British press NOT to reveal when terrorists are Muslims  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, CM, how's that list of 50 contemporary Catlicker offences coming along? I'm itchin' ta post my next 50 on Islam.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, CM, no Catlicker stories?

How about some from those murderous Amish, then? Or those bombing Mennonites? Perhaps a story or 49 on those raping Zoroastrians? How about the Buddhists that threw the gays off a rooftop? What about the Baptists' FGM policy?

Nothing?

C'mon, CM, you said you wanted to play. Don't back down now...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, CM, it's been three weeks and nuttin' from you.

So, here's another 50 on Islam:

- I have come to stay forever - not to work
https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/9892/germany-muslims-demographic
http://www.blazingcatfur.ca/2016/09...e-women-children-attacked-for-wearing-shorts/
http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/75-gir...tory-29708762-detail/story.html#ixzz4K8SgRbp3
http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2016...counters-usa-one-year-border-states-targeted/
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...e-of-canadian-terrorism-since-2010-study-says
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...ler-court-abusing-girlfriend-iron-bar-Germany
Muslim prison chaplain Sikander Pathan arrested over alleged sex attack on a woman | Daily Mail Online
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...-attack-high-sex-drive-school-classroom-ghana
http://www.judicialwatch.org/blog/2...n-u-s-attack-mexican-border-state-nuevo-leon/
Jamshid Piruz who beheaded Dutch woman is allowed into Britain unchallenged | Daily Mail Online
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...n-in-Sweden-and-broadcast-it-on-FACEBOOK-LIVE
http://www.sacbee.com/news/business/article132146279.html#storylink=cpy
http://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/265729/muslim-brotherhood-security-breach-congress-daniel-greenfield
http://en.cijnews.com/?p=201464
Muslim convert 'planned to join ISIS to buy virgin slave' | Daily Mail Online
https://www.rt.com/news/310757-sweden-malmo-blasts-crime/
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/773832/Muslim-asylum-seeker-life-sentence-murder-landlady
https://gatestone.eu/sweden-roundup/
http://downtrend.com/katrina/muslim-brotherhood-promoting-parallel-society-in-sweden
http://pamelageller.com/2017/03/mus...a.html/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
https://www.blazingcatfur.ca/2017/0...-minister-admits-lying-about-rape-statistics/
http://drrichswier.com/2017/03/05/w...migrant-sexual-assaults/#.WLwzkYFhXmQ.twitter
http://www.weeklystandard.com/video...n-sweden/article/2007000#.WLWkukJfdEE.twitter
https://www.blazingcatfur.ca/2017/03/07/sweden-migrants-riot-at-high-school/
https://gatestone.eu/sweden-roundup/
https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/10062/france-islam-multiculturalism-february
Assam Muslim clerics issue Fatwa against teen singer Nahid Afrin for singing songs against terrorism | People News
https://www.thelocal.de/20170316/man-on-trial-in-dsseldorf-over-rape-of-90-year-old-woman
Muslim Refugee Kids Tell Dutch to Convert or Die
Afghan asylum seekers snuck into the UK in turban scam | Daily Mail Online
http://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2017/03/lies_statistics_and_terror.html#!
Somalian asylum seeker 'rapes two elderly disabled men' | Daily Mail Online
Aspiring ISIS fighter killed his wife in front of children | Daily Mail Online
Swedish police with new strategy - drop investigating serious crimes
http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...lid-masood-islamic-europe-mosques-no-go-zones
Pakistani cricketer spared jail for beating wife with bat | Daily Mail Online
Iraq child 'suicide bomber' caught in full Chelsea kit | Daily Mail Online
https://pjmedia.com/homeland-securi...al-send-the-caliphate-20-percent-of-the-loot/
https://www.blazingcatfur.ca/2017/0...nd-dumps-her-body-on-her-boyfriends-doorstep/
https://www.blazingcatfur.ca/2017/0...ks-out-against-accepting-refugees-on-hannity/
http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...s-after-filming-sex-attack-on-disabled-child/
http://www.dailywire.com/news/14812/muslim-sweden-gets-40-hours-community-service-joseph-curl
https://www.blazingcatfur.ca/2017/0...ear-old-the-family-is-appealing-the-decision/
Rakhmat Akilov confesses to Stockholm terror attack | Daily Mail Online
Islamist preacher rages against Muslim men who use urinals | Daily Mail Online
http://www.truthrevolt.org/news/san...ns-all-students-providing-safe-spaces-muslims
http://www.buzzreporters.com/6-year...er-in-beheading-two-prisoners-graphic-photos/
Islamic State's six-year-old executioner in Syria | Daily Mail Online
27 men and 2 women in court in child sex and neglect case | Daily Mail Online


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, CM, still waiting for you to step up to the plate with 50 links to recent Amish, Baptist & Buddhist atrocities.

In the mean time, here's another Canadian killed by one of your Muslim refugee darlings:

Another Day, another Akbar



> Dear Justin... are you happy now?
> 
> _"*Ibrahim Ali, 28*, who came to Canada *17 months ago from Syria as a refugee*, is charged with first-degree murder of *13-year-old Marrisa Shen*, the Integrated Homicide Investigation Team said Monday."_​
> How could this have happ... sweet baby jebus...
> ...


Can't get a letter across this erstwhile great country of ours in 96 hours but that's more'n enough time to vet a refugee.

Fukc you, Juthdin.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, CM, here's another dead Muslim for ya. This one was in Edmonton.

First-degree murder charges laid against four men in August homicide



> Homicide detectives have charged four men with first-degree murder in the shooting death of an Edmonton man in the city’s northeast last month.
> 
> Abdi Ladif Hirsi, 27, was found dead inside a vehicle shortly before 11 p.m. on Aug. 19 in a parking lot outside an apartment building at 162 Avenue and 51 Street.
> 
> An autopsy two days later revealed that he died from multiple gunshot wounds.


Surprise, surprise, look at the Tom's, Dick's & Harry's who shot him:



> *Hashim Abdulkadir Mohamed*, 24, *Samatar Mohiadin*, 20, *Amiir Hussen*, 20, and *Mohamod Mohamod*, 18, are each facing first-degree murder charges.


Yeah, my bold.

Damn those white male Alberta duck hunters & skeet shooters with legal weapons!!!

While we're on the topic here, CM, perhaps you could shed some light on precisely _what gun law_ you think would have curbed this killing?

Related.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The issue of immigrants who kill others at will continues to grow both here and across the land. Turdeau and his policies have blood on their hands and need to be 'unelected' next year. Turdeau especially. Yet all we get from the taxpayer supported CBC is this:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

And so it continues.



> *Charges laid in death of 74-year-old man following assault at bar on Edmonton’s Jasper Avenue*
> 
> A 22-year-old man has been charged with manslaughter in connection with an assault at a downtown Edmonton bar earlier this month that left a senior dead.
> 
> ...


https://globalnews.ca/news/4477567/jasper-avenue-109-street-assault-manslaughter-74-edmonton/


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> And so it continues.


So... what continues? People doing bad things to one another?

What specifically are you saying here?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And suddenly, the whole premise of this thread, destroyed by its creator in two sentences.

The iron...

Hey, CM, still looking for your first 50 news articles on those misogynistic, rapist, murderous, gay-hating, female genital mutilating Zoroastrians.

Remember, you _did_ say you wanted to play.



CubaMark said:


> So... what continues? People doing bad things to one another?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> So... what continues? People doing bad things to one another?
> 
> What specifically are you saying here?


You obviously missed the name of the accused did you?

That is a big hint.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Jihadi Jack wants to live in Canada. Here’s what officials are doing for ISIS fighters in Syria

https://globalnews.ca/news/4542842/...ns/?utm_source=GlobalNews&utm_medium=Facebook

Leave the bastids where they are, we owe traitors nothing.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

SINC said:


> Jihadi Jack wants to live in Canada. Here’s what officials are doing for ISIS fighters in Syria
> https://globalnews.ca/news/4542842/...ns/?utm_source=GlobalNews&utm_medium=Facebook
> 
> Leave the bastids where they are, we owe traitors nothing.



Of course the US and by extension Canada have been openly supporting Al Quaeda and slightly more covertly supporting ISIS. You can call them moderate rebels all you want, they are still out and out terrorists.

Question is since these are our proxy thugs, should we save their hides just because the going has finally gotten very tough?

The key word is he is British, it's up to his primary country to back him or throw him to the wolves. My opinion; Let the Syrian civilians he helped brutalize decide his fate.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

SINC said:


> Jihadi Jack wants to live in Canada. Here’s what officials are doing for ISIS fighters in Syria
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/4542842/...ns/?utm_source=GlobalNews&utm_medium=Facebook
> 
> Leave the bastids where they are, we owe traitors nothing.


If he's a Canadian citizen, he's our problem unless he or his parents lied (including by omission) about being a terrorist when becoming a citizen. We make a mistake, we own it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Beej said:


> If he's a Canadian citizen, he's our problem unless he or his parents lied (including by omission) about being a terrorist when becoming a citizen. We make a mistake, we own it.


Not a chance. HE MADE THE MISTAKE. Screw him. Traitors deserve no mercy.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

SINC said:


> Not a chance. HE MADE THE MISTAKE. Screw him. Traitors deserve no mercy.


Our government made the mistake as well. Own it instead of letting someone else deal with it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't like it, but Canada needs to do what it promises according to rule of law. That involves doing difficult things as well as those that are easy to support.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Time to change the laws. People like this deserve no mercy, nor rights.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I don't like it, but Canada needs to do what it promises according to rule of law. That involves doing difficult things as well as those that are easy to support.


Kind of comes down to what's right versus the letter of the law.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes. I wish him no good, but change the law to prevent things like this from happening.

QUOTE=eMacMan;2668996]Kind of comes down to what's right versus the letter of the law.[/QUOTE]


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, CM, have another dead Canuck at the hands of a Muslim.

Police ID victim of deadly stabbing at Kennedy Station



> The suspect, identified by investigators as 20-year-old Mohammad Raswoli, of Toronto, has been charged with second-degree murder.


You got the first 50 news articles on Asatru atrocities yet? Remember, you said you wanted to play.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Taxi driver picked man up from Yorkshire pub, drove to remote location then raped him*

Go ahead. Guess nationality the perp is.

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...e-to-remote-location-then-raped-him-1-9403632


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Questions, questions, questions...

What is taking so long with Toronto Danforth mass shooting investigation?



> Thus even this week, when Toronto Police Chief Mark Saunders held a year-end press conference, Saunders deflected questions on the Danforth shooting.
> 
> The last time the SIU issued a press release about the incident was July 23, the day after the shooting, when it formally identified Hussain.
> 
> Since then, there has been only silence.


Guess they can't find a white, conservative, straight, male fall guy...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Let's talk The Religion Of Peace s'more.

You might just wanna scratch...

...Burkina Fasshole off your vacation list...



> Government officials in Burkina Faso have confirmed *geologist Kirk Woodman from Halifax has been found dead* after being kidnapped in the west African country. The news comes soon after Sherbrooke native *Edith Blais and her Italian friend Luca Tacchetto were reported missing* in the west African nation.
> 
> "It's a terrible thing, a terrible thing. We understood since the Canadian diplomat Robert Fowler was kidnapped in Niger that part of the world had changed ... with the *introduction of Islamic fundamentalists*.


More:



> *MEANWHILE... BACK AT THE RANCH*:
> 
> TORONTO -- A Toronto-area woman, Rehab Dughmosh, who admitted to attacking workers at a Canadian Tire store in July 2017 with a golf club and butcher knife in an effort to help ISIL has been found guilty of several terror charges.


A woman guilty of conducting terror?

But CM tells me that all terrorists are misguided young men wooed by Islamic extremists. What about the womens? What about the rapists, misogynists, clit clippers & those who toss gays off rooftops?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And more, yet.

Well, well, well...

...If it isn't the consequences of my own actions...



> The former Toronto resident, Mohammed Abdullah Mohammed, 31, armed with a Kalashnikov rifle and a handgun when he was detained on Sunday by the Syrian Democratic Forces allegedly told interrogators he was a Canadian citizen of Ethiopian origin, and a former student at Toronto’s Seneca College.​
> Don't you worry, though... Prime Minister Dressup has Mohammed's back...


More:



> At least *60 known terrorists are now roaming around Canada*. One returned terrorist openly boasted in a New York Times podcast about the atrocities he carried out for ISIS. He’s now *back in Toronto*, living with his parents and attending a taxpayer-funded university.


And how does _this_ square with the Prog narrative:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey FeXL, are these your kinda folk? Based on your postings, a guy has to wonder..... 

*Hate crime unit monitoring anti-Islamic group after confrontation at Al Rashid Mosque*










Police are investigating after members of an anti-Islamic group showed up at Al Rashid Mosque and confronted people arriving for Friday prayers.

According to Al Rashid spokeswoman Noor Al-Henedy, two men entered the mosque and appeared to be scouting the building.

One of the men was wearing a toque printed with the Arabic word for ‘infidel.’

She said Al Rashid’s executive director tried to speak to the men, but they walked outside, met up with at least two other men, and then got into a confrontation with community members in the mosque’s parking lot.

[....]

A Facebook page for Ty Hunt posted a video of the confrontation with mosque members. The page’s introduction describes it as “The Clann Northern Alberta Infidel Division.”

In messages over Facebook, Hunt said he was the man wearing the infidel toque inside the mosque, and said he also has the word tattooed on his neck. He denied being Islamophobic, and said he is against all religions. He said his activities are not affiliated with any specific group, though his page features a number of images related to the groups Canadian Infidels and Wolves of Odin, and he said he used to be a member of Soldiers of Odin.

He said he went inside the mosque to use the bathroom....

(Edmonton Journal)​


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CM, you're like a "progressive" dog sniffing news feed buttholes for "attacks." You may not like these guys entering a mosque, but nobody was attacked.

By the way, I consider that commie red star on your avatar's hat offensive, so please remove the hat from EhMac.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot.

Nope.

You're my kind of folk... :love2:



CubaMark said:


> Hey FeXL, are these your kinda folk?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And, these, Bigot. These are my type of folk, too:

Ralph Goodale's Neo-Nazi witchhunt... 



> ...hits a little Islamic bump in the road...


Related:

Diversity Is Our Strength



> Terror related arrests in Kinston;
> 
> One of the houses belonged to a refugee family that fled to Canada from Syria. The family, whose adult son was arrested but not charged, was sponsored by four churches, including Our Lady of Lourdes church.
> 
> ...


And these:

Diversity Is Our Strength

And here's s'more, outside of Canada:

Europe 2018: A Year of Failed Multiculturalism



> The ideology-driven multiculturalism continued to enrich Europe in all its ‘diversity’. Here are some choicest examples covered by the Legal Insurrection:
> 
> Hundreds of ISIS Fighters Heading Back to Belgium, Media Reports Claim (January 31)
> 
> ...


And these, too:

Happy New Year, Infidel! Three People Stabbed at Manchester Train Station in Apparent Act of Terrorism



> To close out 2018, three people have been stabbed at the Manchester Victoria train station in the UK in an apparent act of terrorism.
> 
> The train station where the stabbings occurred is directly beside the Manchester arena where a suicide bomber killed 22 in May 2017.


Also, these:

Swiss National With "Extremist Ideology" Arrested In Brutal Beheading, Stabbing Of Scandinavian Tourists



> The arrested individual is also suspected of "involvement in recruiting Moroccan and sub-Saharan nationals to carry out terrorist plots in Morocco against foreign targets and security forces in order to take hold of their service weapons," according to the Central Bureau for Judicial Investigations (BCIJ), adding that the man also held a Spanish nationality along with residency in Morocco.


More:



> Nineteen other men are under arrest in connection with the case, including four primary suspects who can be heard pledging allegiance to the Islamic State and its leader Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi. That said, police and domestic intelligence spokesman Boubker Sbik has described the men as "lone wolves," and that "the crime was not coordinated with Islamic State."


These, too:

Three Charged in Sweden for Plotting to Commit Terrorist Crime and Funding ISIS



> “According to Dagens Nyheter, at least one of the suspects had been in contact with Rakhmat Akilov, a radicalized Uzbek asylum seeker who mowed down pedestrians in Stockholm with a stolen truck in April 2017, killing five people.”


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Trudles is probably cutting the cheque & getting the pardon written up as I post.

“Voice of ISIS” Abu Ridwan Al-Kanadi Captured



> On January 13, US-backed Kurdish forces captured an Islamic State jihadi who identified himself as Mohammad Abdullah Mohammad, a Canadian from Toronto and reportedly the English-language narrator of Islamic State propaganda. The ISIS fighter had been sought for some time, but in Canada the focus of the story became the Islamic State’s displeasure over the jihadi’s capture.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot, with "friends" like that...

Kitchener man sent to prison for ‘inexplicable’ knife attack on friend



> *A Kitchener man* who attacked a friend with a knife, causing "devastating" injuries, has been sent to prison for three years.
> 
> Abdulkadir Mohamed, 37, had been living temporarily in Steven Hart's Kitchener apartment when he barged into the bathroom, shoved Hart to the ground, jumped on top of him and pulled what was described as a "Rambo knife."
> 
> Mohamed stabbed or slashed Hart several times on the hands and right wrist, severing four tendons and two nerves. He required nine surgeries and still lacks full use of his hands.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Let's talk The Religion Of Peace s'more.

REVEALED: At least 17 Saudi students from eight states and Canada have mysteriously disappeared after being convicted or charged with rape, manslaughter or child porn - and politicians think their government is flying them home



> Saudi students from at least eight different states have fled the U.S. after being charged or convicted of serious crimes including manslaughter, rape and possession of child porn, it has been revealed.
> 
> After the Saudi government was accused last month of helping five citizens studying in Oregon flee after they were accused of crimes, an investigation by The Oregonian has found similar cases in Montana, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, Utah, Washington and Wisconsin.
> 
> *Another two cases were discovered in Nova Scotia, Canada.*


Yeah, bold mine.

One more reason why the bastards should never be granted bail, let alone let into the country.

And this is just...precious:

Concerns raised over national security amid refugee screening backlog



> Public Safety Minister Ralph Goodale said all enforcement and intelligence agencies including the RCMP and CSIS all work closely and constantly assess their operations to ensure national security.
> 
> “For those who are already in Canada, they were already screened before they were allowed to enter. The (border agency’s) National Security Screening Division does additional background checks on cases referred by an officer, flagged in a lookout and for all adult in-Canada asylum seekers,” Goodale’s office said in a statement. *“Canadians can be confident in the security screening procedures.”*


Lying sack of $h!t...

Related:

Illinois: Muslim who shot motorist near Georgetown flees U.S. to Saudi Arabia



> Vermilion County authorities believe a Georgetown man who’s wanted in an incident earlier this month where a passing motorist was struck by a stray bullet has fled to the Middle East.
> 
> Sheriff’s Capt. Mike Hartshorn said an arrest warrant with a $10 million bond has been issued for Rod Al-Ruwaily, 20, in connection with the Jan. 16 shooting of a woman who was hit while driving on Illinois 1 north of Georgetown.


Married imam, 34, who threatened a young mother he was having secret affair with and left her in an out of control car as it rolled down a hill is spared jail



> A married imam threatened a young married mother with whom he was having an affair and left her in an out of control car which was sent rolling down a hill has avoided a custodial sentence following a court hearing.


Afghan migrant is jailed for life for murdering 17-year-old ex-girlfriend who had refused to convert to Islam in Germany - where he had lied about his age to claim asylum as a minor



> An Afghan migrant has been jailed for life in Germany after murdering his girlfriend because she refused to convert to Islam.
> 
> The asylum seeker, identified as Ahmad S. due to German privacy laws, was found guilty of stabbing 17-year-old girlfriend Mireille 14 times at her flat in Schleswig-Holstein in March last year because she ended their relationship.
> 
> ...


Muslim man, 23, who attacked two Christians just hours apart by spitting at preacher after yelling 'Allah is God’ then beating volunteer with metal bike lock as he helped homeless is jailed for four years



> A Muslim who spat at a disabled Christian preacher has been jailed for more than four years for attacking volunteers as they gave out food to the homeless.
> 
> Ali Al-Hindawi, 23, shouted ‘Allah is god’ at wheelchair-bound Claudio Bogge before threatening him and spitting at him.
> 
> ...


New Jersey: Muslim Couple Charged in $4 Million Food Stamp Fraud at Paterson Store



> A Passaic County, New Jersey, couple was charged today for their respective roles in a food stamps fraud scheme, U.S. Attorney Craig Carpenito announced.
> 
> Ibrahim Zughbi, 64, and his wife, Miriam Zughbi, 59, of Wayne, New Jersey, are charged by complaint with Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) benefit fraud and conspiracy to commit wire fraud. Ibrahim Zughbi is also charged with money laundering. Both appeared today before U.S. Magistrate Judge Michael Hammer in Newark federal court.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, in that case...

Yes, Some Islamic Scripture, Commentaries, and ‘Fatwas’ Permit Necrophilia



> A Muslim man who sexually violated a number of corpses was recently sentenced on February 1 in the UK. According to the report:
> 
> A warped “monster” who broke into a funeral parlour before having sex with a woman’s corpse has been jailed for six years. Kasim Khuram, 23, forced his way into a Co-op undertakers before violating a dead body at around 1.40am on November 11 last year. A court heard how he lifted the lids of several coffins before selecting his victim. Khuram then removed the body from the coffin, took off her clothes and then “interfered with her” in the chapel of rest, leaving her face down on the floor.
> 
> Another female body was found face down in a coffin with her lower clothing pulled down while seven other corpses, including a baby, were disturbed. Police were alerted by the alarm at the funeral parlour on Walsall Road, in Great Barr, Birmingham, and turned up to find the depraved pervert still at the scene. Officers said he was “more concerned” about leaving his watch behind. Khuram, who had been drinking vodka and smoking mamba, told officers: “I bet you think I’ve been sh***ing them don’t you?” and sickeningly added: “every hole is a goal.”​


The good news? At least the dead ones won't have to live the balance of their lives with the memory.

I know: Just a poor, young, misguided youth. Of 23 years. Yet the Progs think 16 year olds should vote.

XX)

And, don't even with the alcohol & _mamba_, whatever TF that is...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further from The Religion Of Peace.

The Brutal Murder of a Jewish Teen



> When police and security forces discovered 19-year-old Ori Ansbacher in Jerusalem’s Ein Yael forest on Friday, she was already dead. Police noted that she was murdered in a brutal fashion having been stabbed at least 12 times in the chest and neck. There were other signs of brutality but in deference to police requests and the dignity of the Ansbacher family, I will refrain from noting them here. Needless to say, this was a barbaric crime even by Palestinian standards of barbarity.


Progs: Didn't get enough hugs as a youth.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Many Europeans Believe Their Values Clash With Islam - Poll



> A recent survey has found that Europeans and Americans believe to a great extent that Islam is incompatible with Western values.
> 
> According to the poll, conducted last month by the British Internet-based data analysis firm YouGov, nearly half of respondents in France and Germany — 46 and 47 percent, respectively — perceive a "fundamental clash" between Islam and the values of their society.


Shocka.

RASCIS'!!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Skinhead gangster, Angus McTartan...

...dammit, I got it wrong again...



> "*Hafis Mohideen-Hassan and Mohammad Patel*, both 20, of Toronto have been *charged with first-degree murder.*"​


Hey, CM, how's that Canadians-murdering-Muslims-immigrants-whatever count doing?

Have you found one in the last hunnert years yet? :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

All In The Family

Toronto's infamous "catch & release" program burps up yet another dead body...



> *Naod “Gritty” Tsegazab, 22*, the brother of one of the Danzig St. block party triggermen has been *arrested for the murder of a man killed in a wild shootout* earlier this week in Toronto’s east end.
> 
> Tsegazab pleaded guilty to attempted murder in 2015 and was *sentenced as an adult to seven years behind bars*. It’s unclear when he was released from prison.​
> Seems pretty clear it wasn't anywhere near seven years.


Links' bold.

More:



> The Eritrean immigrant and alleged member of the Galloway Boys — a notorious Scarborough street gang also known as G-Way — was sentenced to 14 years in prison.
> 
> Minus his pre-trial custody, he was expected to serve another 11 years and five months behind bars.​


What I can't figger out was why our stellar immigration screening process didn't identify this fine excuse for a human being as a trouble maker? And that was before Trudles watered it down to less time than it takes to mail a letter across this country!


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

This story did not take place in Canada and is not about attacks on Muslims. It is however disgusting and makes me wonder how nine individuals could think it's OK to abuse young girls. I also find it profound that all nine are immigrants and Muslims.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-leeds-47388060


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

18m2 said:


> I also find it profound that all nine are immigrants and Muslims.


S'okay. The Bigot can't find any reports of Canadians attacking Muslims, either. :lmao:

Reading stuff like this makes me ill.

IMO, there is simply no punishment that fits the crime. The closest I can come is to coat their bodies in syrup, stake them to an ant hill & walk away.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, Bigot.

I found a report this morning of yet one more Muslim killed in Canada. In your never ending quest to find Muslim victims, thought you'd want to know...

18-year-old charged with murder in Oshawa death



> An 18-year-old man has been charged in what Durham Regional Police are now treating as a homicide.
> 
> Police say officers were called around 7:30 p.m. Wednesday to a residence on Langford St., in the Townline Rd. N. and Adelaide Ave. E. area, where they found a 21-year-old man with obvious signs of trauma.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Chalk up another one for Muslim on Muslim violence. XX)

B-bu-bb-but...******!!!!!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

amidst the violence in Pakistan and India - our liberal leaders are assuring that the local terror cells that they will not be deported for committing terrorism other disgusting acts. 
Omar Alghabra reassuring Pakistani Canadians: Citizenship of terrorists, pedophiles won’t be revoked – ACD


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

*~Becauth ith's 2015!*

Accused rapist wins new immigration hearing



> An Etobicoke man accused of posing as an Uber driver and raping a female passenger is a refugee claimant who alleges the Taliban marked him for death and terrified his family after he donated $700 to a Christian church in Pakistan.
> 
> Muhammad Fahad, whose refugee claim was denied last January, will have a new hearing — if he shows up.
> 
> ...


He seems nice. Definitely prime Canadian immigrant material...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

...and he could get a rebate under the federal carbon tax plan!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> ...and he could get a rebate under the federal carbon tax plan!


You really know how to pick a scab, doncha...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot, found another one for ya!

Ransom demand was made in Markham kidnapping: police



> York Regional Police say that a ransom demand was made in the alleged kidnapping of a 22-year-old Chinese international student in Markham last month.
> 
> Police previously said that no ransom demand had been made in exchange for the return of Wanzhen Lu, who police believe was kidnapped by four suspects from a Markham parking garage on March 23.
> 
> But during a court appearance Tuesday for 37-year-old Toronto resident *Abdullahi Adan*, the first suspect to be charged in the case, it was revealed that a ransom demand had allegedly been made.


Bold mine.

Just another caucasian, far-right, white supremacist again...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot, here's s'more diversity for ya!

Diversity is our streng...

...sweet baby jebus...



> Further investigation revealed the discovery of over 1/2 pound of Fentanyl. One of the largest seizures in Northern Ontario.
> 
> A 19 year old MOHAMAD AL ZARIF, a Syrian refugee was arrested and charged with:
> Possession of fentanyl for purpose of trafficking.
> ...


Bold mine.

Curious it was missed by The Bigot, as well.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot, here's s'more violence against Muslims in Canada!

Toronto neurosurgeon pleads guilty to second-degree murder in wife's death



> A Toronto neurosurgeon accused of violently killing his physician wife in a case that shocked the city pleaded guilty to second-degree murder in a Toronto courtroom Monday.
> 
> The body of 40-year-old Dr. Elana Fric-Shamji was discovered in a suitcase by a passerby in a wooded area in Kleinberg back in December 2016. An autopsy found that she died of strangulation and blunt-force trauma to the head.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, Bigot.

Here's an interesting article about Canadian Muslims conducting violence elsewhere:

Deadly export: Canadians responsible for hundreds of terrorism deaths and injuries overseas



> A suicide bomber from Calgary strikes near Baghdad. A Windsor man masterminds the torture and killing of foreigners at a Dhaka bakery. Two London, Ont., gunmen take hostages at a gas plant in the Algerian desert.
> 
> *Canadian terrorists have killed and injured more than 300 in other countries since 2012, according to figures compiled by Global News that document the victims of so-called extremist travellers.*
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

So, how does this square with your whole "nationalist white supremacist" theory? Can you provide even a single instance of ****** going overseas & killing anybody in the name of white supremacy?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Related to the above post:

Islamic State claims fighter killed in airstrike was electronics store worker from Alberta



> An Islamic State-linked media outlet has published a fond eulogy for an ISIL fighter who appears to be *a previously unknown Canadian* who traveled from Alberta to the so-called caliphate where he died in a coalition airstrike.
> 
> The man, who adopted Al-Kanadi as part of his nom de guerre to mark his Canadian roots, worked at an electronics store in the province before his radicalization, the notice says.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

About that whole integration thing.

New York Mufti says, Muslims cannot integrate: ‘Muslims should hate non-Muslims’



> A New York Muslim cleric has said, Muslims should love and support other Muslims, but hate and not support non-Muslims.
> 
> The comments were made during an online Q&A session with New York Mufti Muhammad Ibn Muneer, and were delivered in response to a question about dealing with different types of Jews.
> 
> In his answer, Muneer cites the Islamic principle of Al-Bara Wal-Wala (disavowal and loyalty), which he said is, as explained by Ibn Al-Qayyim and many others as, loving Muslims and hating non-Muslims.


I jes' luvs these little snippets of candor that slip past the narrative.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Uber driver accused of two Toronto sex assaults



> An Uber driver has been charged with two counts of sexual assault following separate incidents.
> 
> In the first case, Toronto Police say officers responded to a call for a sexual assault near Dundas and Sackville Sts. around 1:15 a.m. on Sept. 6, 2018.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, Bigot.

Curious as to why you haven't posted anything about this yet?

8 Explosions Rock Sri Lanka: At Least 200 Dead, More Than 450 Wounded



> On Sunday morning, as people began their Easter celebrations, a series of six explosions rocked three churches and three hotels across the nation of Sri Lanka. Two more explosions occurred later in the day.
> 
> The reported death toll hasn't been standard across news agencies, however, conservative estimates have placed it somewhere between 130 and 150, while other sources suggest that more have been killed. Most news agencies are reporting that at least 500 have been injured.


If this had been attacks on mosques you would have been screeching from the highest mountain about hate, racism, white supremacy, nationalism, whatever. As it is, this probably hasn't even hit your Prog newsfeeds.

The Sri Lanka Jihad Massacre and the Decline of the West



> Well over two hundred people are dead, and hundreds more injured, in jihad massacres in churches and hotels in Sri Lanka on Easter Sunday morning, and now the usual denial and obfuscation are in full swing. I’m often asked, when I speak around the country, what it will take to wake people up to the nature and gravity of the jihad threat. For all too many people, the answer, as the Sri Lanka attacks abundantly show, is nothing.


Sri Lankan government knew possible bombing was coming



> Some Sri Lankan security officials knew that a possible terror attack was brewing at least 10 days before a series of coordinated bombings killed hundreds in the country’s churches and hotels Easter Sunday — but the prime minister was never informed, and it’s unclear whether any extra precautions were taken.


Nice...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Private school teacher accused of sexually assaulting boy, 10, in Scarborough*



> Saleh Momla, 24, of Toronto, has been arrested and charged with sexual assault and sexual interference.
> 
> A private school teacher in Scarborough is facing multiple charges after a 10-year-old boy was allegedly taken from the school grounds and sexually assaulted.
> 
> ...


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toro...sexually-assaulting-10-year-old-boy-1.4556277


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Let's destroy yet one more Prog narrative.

Christians living in Islamic-majority countries ‘143 times more likely’ to be killed by an Islamist than vice versa



> The Voice of Europe calculates that 30 million Muslims live in the western world. Based on population number alone, the probability of any Muslim being attacked in the West at any given year is approximately 1:10 million.
> 
> By comparison, 261 people have been killed and many more injured, in attacks by Muslims on non-Muslims, in less than four years, in France, which has a population of 66 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Properly describing the terror threat means acknowledging religious extremism exists



> If Canada faces real and serious terrorist threats, then the government owes it to Canadians to be clear and specific about what those threats are and from whom. If we have the luxury of ambiguity and obfuscation on this point, and the luxury of prioritizing potential hurt feelings over security concerns, then perhaps those threats are not so serious after all.
> 
> Clearly, the federal government needs to make up its mind on this. This is not a point on which one can have it both ways.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Caution: Link to MotherCorpse inside.

Well, well, well. Looks like some far right white male nationalists were planning a little Canadian Ramadan Bombathon...

BREAKING: MENTAL HEALTH CRISIS AVERTED



> CBC;
> 
> Police north of Toronto have charged a father and son after officers found explosive materials and a detonator device at a home in Richmond Hill, Ont.
> 
> ...


Related:

Those Moderate Muslims!



> Guess who’s coming to Canada?
> 
> Sirah Wahhaj (Sn) is an unindicted co-conspirator in the 1993 Word Trade Centre bombing. He was VP of Islamic Society of North America, which according to US court docs, has multiple ties to funding terrorism/Hamas.​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Those Moderate Muslims!



> Calling all mental health professionals;
> 
> A video which is making headway on the internet shows a man intent on killing Asia Bibi telling the world he is in Canada seeking an opportunity to murder the innocent Christian mother of five who has only recently been allowed to leave Pakistan after a 9.5 year brutal incarceration.​
> Looks to me like a local matter.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!!!

Mob with Hammers Descends on Minneapolis East Bank LRT Patrons



> A mob of eight to 10 males wielding hammers descended upon bystanders at the East Bank Light Rail station on Friday night injuring several, according to recorded police dispatch audio.
> 
> The incident was apparently reported to 911 just before 10 p.m. on Friday according to the audio and other social media police scanner reports. A 9:48 p.m. Facebook post on 2nd Precinct Minneapolis Crime Watch page said that University of Minnesota (U of M) police were requesting assistance from Minneapolis police (MPD) and Metro Transit police for “a group of 8-10 males chasing people with hammers” and that some people were injured. A Facebook post a minute later on Minneapolis Scanner page said that the three police departments were responding to “multiple [911] calls” about “10-12 Somali teen males armed with hammers chasing people,” also with “several injuries reported.” Both Facebook pages regularly post summaries of police scanner audio.


Speaking of which, here's the latest update on the 2019 Religion of Peace Ramadan Bombathon:

Day 17-89 attacks, 399 kills.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot! Found any white guys killing Muslims anywhere yet?

Police credit witnesses' help in cracking homicide of ex-Carleton student



> Detectives are crediting the help of brave witnesses for cracking the homicide of ex-Carleton University student Mouhamed Serhan, who was gunned down Monday night outside a south-side public housing project.
> 
> ...
> 
> Idres Ismail, 22, appeared in court on Wednesday afternoon and was formally charged with second-degree murder.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot! Another victim of a misguided yoot?

Prepare for a Shock: Lyon, France Parcel Bomber Admits to Having Sworn Allegiance to ISIS



> At Le Figaro, translation mine.
> 
> Explosion at Lyon: The suspect admits having sworn allegiance to Daech [ISIS]
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity is our streng...



> ...sweet baby jebus...
> 
> BRAMPTON - The victim testified that some friends who also attended the Hindu Sabha temple told her they had been approached by others at the institution who asked if she would take money to drop the charges.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!

Several arrests in cellphone store Robberies,
Matrix Bandits



> Toronto Police Service Hold-Up investigators would like to make the public aware of the investigation into 32 cellphone store robberies that occurred in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA), including Toronto, York, Peel, Halton and Hamilton. The investigation into this group, called the Matrix Bandits, began in December 2018 and ran for six months culminating a total of 13 search warrants, 22 males arrested, and 278 charges laid.


So, all this aside, I have a question: How do you connect to a provider with a stolen cell phone? Aren't cell phone s/n's & IMEI's recorded? Is there not a database of stolen phones to compare against somewhere? Why not? Can these numbers be hoaxed?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!!!

Look, who really didn't see this coming? 



> _Six men have been arrested in a downtown shooting that followed the Toronto Raptors’ NBA Finals win. *Abdulrahman Abdullahi, 23,* of Toronto, is charged with attempted murder as well as multiple firearms-related charges. *Kamal Hassan, 26,* of Toronto, is also charged with attempted murder, firearms charges and fail to comply with recognizance.
> 
> *Ilyas Riyaleh, 23, Zachary Cust, 21,* and *Nathaniel Campbell, 33,* all of Toronto, face multiple firearms-related charges, while* Jovane Watson, 20,* of Toronto, and Cust face drug charges._


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot! Any white, Christian, Canadian males/females/kids/dogs/cats/anything else killed any Muslims lately?

Yeah, thought not...

Canadian Man Gets 26 Years for Conspiracy to Kill U.S. Soldiers



> A Canadian citizen and Iraqi national was sentenced to 26 years in prison for conspiring to kill U.S. soldiers in Iraq. He played a role in the death of five American servicemen.
> 
> The U.S. Department of Justice announced on Tuesday night that Faruq Khalil Muhammad ‘Isa was sentenced by a U.S. District Court judge in Brooklyn, N.Y., to 26 years of imprisonment followed by a lifetime of supervised release after pleading guilty.
> 
> ‘Isa was part of a multinational terrorist network that conducted multiple suicide bombings in Iraq, according to court documents. The terrorists attacked a U.S. base in Mosul in April 2009 with a truck filled with explosives.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's s'more Diversity!, from stateside.

Things You’ll Never See On The CBC



> Syrian refugee charged with plotting to bomb Pennsylvania church


Related:

FBI: Syrian Refugee Who Pledged Allegiance to ISIS Arrested for Pittsburgh Church Bomb Plot



> U.S. authorities announced Wednesday the arrest of a 21-year-old Syrian man on terror charges in relation to an alleged plot to bomb a church in Pittsburgh.
> 
> Mustafa Mousab Alowemer was taken into custody on Wednesday and charged with one count of “attempting to provide material support ISIS, and two counts of distributing information relating to an explosive, destructive device, or weapon of mass destruction in relation to his plan to attack a church,” according to an affidavit filed in U.S. District Court in Pittsburgh


So, Bigot, how many mosques have been destroyed by white, male Christians in the last decade or so? Askin' for a friend...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I know, I know. 'Twas white guys in the burkas...

‘Men in Burkas’ Acid Attack Londoners



> On Friday, two men reportedly clad in Burkas were seen dousing individuals in acid on London streets, and fleeing the scene in a getaway car.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Coincidence? I think not.

Norway Waking up..Norway Deports Muslims; Crime Rate Drops 31%


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Coincidence? I think not.


Interesting stat...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!

A Muslim Syrian Refugee Plotted a Black Church Massacre



> One of Obama’s 10,000 Syrian refugees tried to bomb a black church in Pittsburgh.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

QUESTION: Would she have been shot...



> ...if she was wearing a hijab?
> 
> How did Officer Noor not assume she was the victim of *the "woman being assaulted" call* he had been dispatched to?
> 
> ...


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm struggling to imagine Plan B



> Unstable enough to be *locked up nightly at the Steel City bughouse*... but we'll *turn him loose daily* on a college campus?
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Just spitballin' here, but everybody remotely involved with this rainbow-hued pipedream might just want to beef up their _"liability"_ coverage.


Links' emphasis.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hello, Bigot.

You were _this_ close to having an actual Canuckistan Islamophobia case to regale us with...

Despite the best efforts of the Islamists and their useful idiot grievance mongers – Police declare altercation at Canada’s Wonderland not hate-motivated



> The media were all over this, hoping it was “Islamophobia” aided and abetted by the usual suspects.
> 
> Here’s the truth.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on my post #201 above.

Jihadi Stabs Three Canadian Soldiers, Canadian Court Sends Him to College



> The Ontario Review Board, the top court in Canada’s most populous province, struck a strong blow against “Islamophobia” Monday when it granted permission to a young Muslim named Ayanle Hassan Ali to attend Mohawk College in Hamilton, Ontario. Surely only venomous Islamophobes would want to deny an enterprising Muslim the opportunity to better himself, right? After all, all Ayanle Hassan Ali did was stab three Canadian soldiers and explain that Allah told him to do it. How could anyone deny this fine young man a place at Mohawk College?
> 
> Stop worrying, you Islamophobe. The Canadian Press reported that Ali had been found “not criminally responsible” for his knife attack, so why shouldn’t he be allowed to take classes on his own? “The appeal court says the Ontario Review Board considered all the required factors last year in granting Ayanle Hassan Ali permission to attend Mohawk College unaccompanied when staff at the secure Hamilton hospital where he’s detained deem he is ready.”
> 
> What a relief!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot, I got another one! You got any yet?

19-year-old man charged with attempted murder in Church and Adelaide shooting



> Malieck Mohamed, 19, of Toronto has been charged with two counts of attempted murder, discharge with intent, unauthorized possession in a motor vehicle and unauthorized possession of a firearm.
> 
> He is also facing careless storage of a firearm, possession of a firearm knowing its possession is unauthorized, and possessing weapon obtained by Commission of offence.


Diversity!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot, one more!

Middle Eastern Man Sets Canadian Wife On Fire, No Hate Crime Charge



> A 39-year-old man has been charged after a woman was set on fire in Quebec City on Friday night.
> 
> Quebec City police said Frej Haj Messaoud appeared in court via telephone Sunday morning following his arrest in Drummondville, about 150 kilometres west of Quebec City, on Saturday morning.


No hate crime.

Contrast that against:



> Imagine this hypothetical– Old Stock Canadian mans lights his newly arrived Islamic bride on fire in front of their two children.
> 
> Islamophobia! cry NCCM. Despicable racism perpetrated by ******. National Council of Muslims want answers. Will this man be charged with a hate crime?


Damn straight he would.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Related:

Diversity is our streng...



> ...wait... say what?insert alt text here
> 
> While the Muslim population in the United States stands at about *1.1 percent of the 330 million residents* living in the country, followers of Islam represent *about nine percent of the state prison population* in Washington, DC, and 34 other states, according to data obtained by the Muslim Advocates organization.​
> It gets better... by which I mean worse...


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!

Germany: Muslim Migrants Start Brawl Over Short Skirt



> The principle is always and everywhere the same: in Muslim countries, one must conform one’s behavior to suit Islamic sensibilities. And in non-Muslim countries, one must conform one’s behavior to suit Islamic sensibilities. This was proven true again last Thursday in Duisberg, Germany, where a Muslim migrant thought a German woman’s skirt was too short, and started a brawl.


More:



> This incident vividly illustrates the dangers of admitting tens of thousands of Muslim migrants from nations that implement Sharia or are dominated by it into Western societies. Even before the mass influx of Muslim migrants, while on a speaking tour in Germany in 2011, I was told by the sixteen-year-old daughter of one of the event organizers that she was routinely harassed on the way to school: Muslims on the commuter trains would call her a “whore” and a “slut” because her hair and arms were not covered. This happened, she said, every day.


Further:



> Muslim migrants in Germany have also been responsible for an appalling epidemic of rape, sexual assault, theft, petty crime, and looting. In the first half of 2016, migrants in the land of Merkel committed 142,500 crimes, an average of 780 every day. This was a significant increase from 2015, during which migrants committed 200,000 crimes. Nor has the situation improved since then.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And a bit more diversity...

Mexican National Convicted of Illegal Voting in USA



> False-documented illegal voted in five federal elections from 2012 to 2016.


Now, multiply this by millions...

Fifth Illegal Immigrant Arrested On Rape Charges This Month In Montgomery County, MD



> An El Salvadorian national was recently charged with rape in Montgomery County, Maryland, making him the fifth illegal immigrant to be arrested for sexual assault in the county in just the last month.


Now, multiply this by millions...

Ottawa stagehand accused of hiding gun used in homicide



> Newell is accused of hiding the gun for the accused killer, Raffat A. Mohamed.


Police seize loaded handgun in downtown traffic stop



> Azal Shoaib appeared in court Saturday.


And, while we're talking 12th century mindsets...

Bangladesh ends 'humiliating' requirement for women to declare whether they are virgins on marriage registration forms



> Bangladesh's top court has ruled the word 'virgin' must be removed from Muslim marriage certificates in a landmark move after campaigners challenged the 'humiliating and discriminatory' term.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!

Sweden: Bombings and Explosions Up 45 Percent in 2019



> The southern *multicultural* city of Malmö has seen a particularly high number of explosion cases in the last several years with 58 cases in 2017, 45 last year and 23 so far in 2019. Earlier this year the city saw three explosions in the span of just 24 hours.
> 
> So far, no one in Malmö has been killed by an explosion since 2017, but eight people have been injured as a result of blasts including a young girl who was injured this year by shards of glass while sleeping at her home.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Even more Diversity in Maryland!

Sixth Illegal Immigrant Arrested In Montgomery County For Sexual Abuse



> A sixth illegal immigrant was arrested in Montgomery County, Maryland, this month for sex crimes; this time, a Salvadoran national accused of molesting a 12-year-old girl and her younger brother.
> 
> Nestor Lopez-Guzman, 21, was arrested by Montgomery County Police on Aug. 18. A friend of the 12-year-old victim told a school counselor that her friend had been molested by Lopez-Guzman, according to the police report. The victim then confirmed that the abuse had been occurring over the past six months. *Lopez-Guzman also confessed to touching the “private parts” of the victim’s brother, but insisted it was a cultural joke in El Salvador used to make fun of men.*


Then send his sick ass back to El Salvador where he can mock at will. After they tattoo "pervert" in a dozen languages on his forehead...

Maryland Man Indicted for Planning ISIS-Inspired Truck Attack



> A 28-year-old Maryland man was indicted Wednesday on a federal terrorism charge for planning a truck terror attack to kill pedestrians at a popular waterfront district near Washington, D.C.
> 
> A federal grand jury charged Rondell Henry of Germantown, Md., with attempting to provide material support to ISIS, the U.S. Department of Justice announced.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And one more!

Seventh Illegal Alien Accused Of Sex Crime In Sanctuary County Over Last Month



> An illegal alien has been arrested in Montgomery County, Maryland, for alleged sex crimes. This is the seventh such case involving an illegal alien since the end of July.
> 
> "Emilio Carrasco-Hernandez, 37, of Hyattsville, is currently charged with second-degree rape, sex abuse of a minor, third-degree sex offense and fourth-degree sex offense," ABC 7's Kevin Lewis reported. "According to ICE, Carrasco-Hernandez is a Honduran national living in the U.S. illegally. In April 2017, a federal immigration judge deported the then 35-year-old. He later illegally re-entered the U.S. on an unknown date and by unknown means."


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!

“Give me your tired, your poor, Your huddled masses”



> African Migrants Vandalize Immigration Center – Upend tables, chairs, fencing, and port-a-potties. Some walk off with chairs. #INM #Tapachula pic.twitter.com/zyboYkBl50
> 
> — TrumpSoldier (@DaveNYviii) September 4, 2019​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot! They finally found a Nazi in Canada!

Man charged with yelling anti-Semitic threats at Toronto event



> A 74-year-old Toronto man faces charges after allegedly yelling “Heil Hitler” and accosting participants at a pro-Israel march.
> 
> *Police say Ali Amirsalam was arrested last week on charges of causing a disturbance and uttering death threats at the event in Toronto in May.*


Bold mine.

Oh...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Fugitive charged with impregnating 12-year-old girl is an illegal alien from Guatemala



> We could spill pages’ worth of ink here at CR covering the daily illegal alien sex assaults that go uncovered by the media, but this one is particularly outrageous.
> 
> Racine County, Wisconsin, law enforcement issued a warrant for 29-year-old Lorenzo Bernabe-Lucas in April 2018 on first-degree child sexual assault. He is accused of raping a 12-year-old girl between May and July 2017, but it wasn’t until she gave birth in March 2018 at such a tender age that police were able to identify Bernabe-Lucas as the father through a DNA test and issue the warrant. However, he remained a fugitive for 16 months until Levy County, Florida, law enforcement, working with the U.S. Marshals, captured him in Williston, Florida, in August.


More:



> Just last week, an illegal alien from Mexico was charged with 16 counts of child molestation for raping two children under the age of 14 on a regular basis. The charges include two counts of statutory sodomy, one count of first-degree statutory sodomy, first-degree statutory rape, endangering the welfare of a child, and child abuse.


Related:

Scarborough man charged with first-degree murder of wife



> A Scarborough man charged with first-degree murder in the April killing of a woman is reportedly the victim’s husband.
> 
> ...
> 
> On Saturday, Mansour Jalali, 53, was arrested and charged with her murder.


Related, too:

Man charged with attempted murder after law firm targeted



> A Toronto man faces charges including attempted murder after allegedly showing up twice with a gun at a Vaughan law firm.
> 
> ...
> 
> Qalid Abderesak, 24, is charged with attempted murder, extortion, robbery, assault with a weapon, discharging a firearm with intent, unauthorized possession of a firearm, and probation violations.


Related, 3:

Muslim Migrant American Airlines Mechanic Charged with Sabotaging Plane in Miami



> On Thursday, according to the Miami Herald, a Muslim airplane mechanic named Abdul-Majeed Marouf Ahmed Alani was arrested “on a sabotage charge accusing him of disabling a navigation system on a flight with 150 people aboard before it was scheduled to take off from Miami International Airport earlier this summer.” But calm down, you ignorant and unrepentant Islamophobe: as always, this has nothing whatsoever to do with terrorism. How do we know that? Why, because Abdul-Majeed Marouf Ahmed Alani tells us so.


Diversity!!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a pretty healthy sense of schadenfreude, but I take no pleasure in other people suffering from toxic partisan stupidity...

Eighth Illegal Alien Accused of Rape in Maryland Was Freed by Sanctuary City



> The eighth illegal alien charged with rape or sexual assault in Montgomery County, Maryland in less than two months was freed a year ago from police custody due to the county’s sanctuary policy.
> 
> Oluwakayode Adewole Adebusuyi, a 26-year-old illegal alien, was arrested last week by the Montgomery County Police Department after he allegedly raped an intoxicated woman in his car, according to police.


Related:

Loco in MOCO: The newest illegal alien arrested for rape in Montgomery County had criminal history, could have been deported



> Another day, another alleged rape in sanctuary Montgomery County, Maryland, that was 100 percent avoidable if our laws were actually enforced.
> 
> My colleague, Nate Madden, wrote about yet another illegal alien rape suspect arrested in Montgomery County, Maryland. Oluwakayode Adewole Adebusuyi, 26, is accused of raping a woman in Silver Spring on August 24.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Two GTA men charged in murder of Sudbury man



> Two Toronto-area men are facing charges in the murder of a 32-year-old man from Sudbury.
> 
> ...
> 
> Houssein Hassan, 24, of Toronto, is charged with first-degree murder while 22-year-old Demitri Fortomaris, of Mississauga, is charged with accessory after the fact to murder.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!

Those horrible drug-dealing...



> ..you know... Canadians...
> 
> Canada Border Services Agency (CBSA) officers in Mississauga, Ontario intercepted two shipments *originating from Iraq containing over 40 kilograms of Opium*. A 61-year-old man, a 48-year-old man and a 40-year-old man are facing a slew of charges including importation of a controlled substance.​
> Their names? That's none of your beeswax, sister.
> ...


Second bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Honduran Native Accused of Repeatedly Raping 6-Year-Old in Montgomery County



> A Honduran native in Montgomery County, Maryland is facing 155 years in prison for allegedly raping a a six-year-old girl repeatedly for a year.


I hope the sick bastard wakes up every day of his life in the joint looking just like the photo...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Recall a couple weeks back I posted a link to a story about a Florida aircraft mechanic who had sabotaged a 737? I gave him the benefit of the doubt & didn't post the story on this thread.

Guess what? He just upgraded his seat:

Mechanic Accused of Sabotaging American Airlines jetliner Has Ties to ISIS



> The mechanic accused of sabotaging an American Airlines jetliner back in July was found to have had violent Islamic State videos on his cellphone, as well as desire for Allah to hurt non-Muslims, new evidence unveiled at his bail hearing revealed on Wednesday.
> 
> Abdul-Majeed Marouf Ahmed Alani, according to prosecutors, has ties to ISIS through his brother in Iraq.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Illegal alien charged with raping 4-year-old girl in Baton Rouge



> In yet another illegal immigration-related heinous crime that will go uncovered by the media, a Mexican national has been indicted for raping a four-year-old girl and is accused of molesting a six-year-old girl in Baton Rouge over the past year.
> 
> A grand jury in East Baton Rouge Parish indicted Joel Emmanuel Rodriguez, 30, on Wednesday for allegedly raping a four-year-old girl on May 26. Rodriguez was originally arrested on May 31 on the rape charge, according to arrest records from the East Baton Rouge Sheriff’s office. He’s also accused of molesting a six-year-old girl between Aug. 1, 2018, and May 3, 2019, according to court records.


Four. Years. Old. There isn't a punishment I can think of that is appropriate for this bastard.

More:



> The rash of illegal alien rape suspects, including child rape cases, has made headlines in Montgomery County, Maryland. But Louisiana has had its share as well.
> 
> In July, Andres Fuentes-Castro, 44, an illegal alien from El Salvador, was arrested by CBP in Baton Rouge and is charged with three counts of first-degree rape against a child between 2014 and 2016. Agents initially arrested him in 2007 during a traffic stop in Baton Rouge and could have deported him before this child was harmed. However, they found he was given Temporary Protected Status (TPS) as a Salvadoran national under the El Salvador TPS program. His status later expired in 2010 and was not renewed, rendering him a fugitive alien for nine years for not departing the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!!!

Illegal alien who could have been deported admits to years of child sex abuse



> How is it that so many illegal aliens who go on to commit heinous crimes were caught by law enforcement for previous infractions but never removed? That is the question that should be the subject of endless hearings by Senate Republicans, as House Democrats hold a string of hearings on the welfare of illegal aliens. The case of an illegal alien who just admitted to sexually assaulting two minors for many years should serve as the latest example of the need for aggressively enforcing the laws on the books.
> 
> On Saturday, Palm Beach County, Florida, officials arrested Dilson Mejia-Licona, an illegal alien from Honduras, on two counts of lewd behavior with a minor. He is accused of sexually assaulting a child between 2012 and 2017 while the girl was 6 to 11 years old. He is also charged with sexually assaulting her older sister who is now an adult when she was about 13 years old.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

More diversity!!!

Hezbollah Operative Scoped Out Times Square, Statue Of Liberty For Possible Terrorist Attacks, Prosecutors Say



> The Department of Justice (DOJ) announced Thursday that they have charged a New Jersey man over his support of Hezbollah, a militant Islamist group.
> 
> The DOJ announced a nine-count indictment against 42-year-old Alex Saab, alleging that Saab had scoped out iconic New York City landmarks, such as the Statue of Liberty and Times Square, for a terrorist attack. (RELATED: Ilhan Omar Tells Trump To Avoid War With Iran)
> 
> “Saab served as an operative of Hizballah and conducted surveillance of possible target locations in order to help the foreign terrorist organization prepare for potential future attacks against the United States,” Assistant Attorney General for National Security John C. Demers said in a statement. “Such covert activities conducted on U.S. soil are a clear threat to our national security and I applaud the agents, analysts, and prosecutors who are responsible for this investigation and prosecution.


Related:

ISIS Brides Want to Return to the West

I'm wiling to go with this comment:



> If the women went willingly let ‘em stay there. If they were kidnapped and we haven’t done our best to free them that’s on us.


Related, too:

New ‘Women’s March’ Leader Zahra Billoo Ousted After Anti-Semitic Tweets Surface



> The board of the left-wing Women’s March quickly voted its newest member off the board, just days after her appointment was announced.
> 
> The board jettisoned activist Zahra Billoo on Tuesday night, after past anti-Semitic social media posts of Billoo’s surfaced. (RELATED: Omar, Tlaib Share Cartoon From Prominent Anti-Semitic Cartoonist)
> 
> ...


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And even more diversity!

46 Illegal Immigrants from 10 Countries Arrested in Ohio, Michigan ICE Operation



> Immigration officers arrested 46 illegal immigrants from 10 countries during a five-day enforcement action in Ohio and Michigan. The operation, which ended on September 25, led to the arrest of mostly criminal aliens with charges or convictions for sex crimes, driving under the influence, and other serious offenses.


ICE Targets Illegals in Sanctuary City Raids



> In a weeklong sweep U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement took close to 1,300 illegal aliens into custody, many of whom were arrested in so-called sanctuary cities that harbor illegals and shield them from federal immigration enforcement efforts.


Illegal alien charged with shooting man in head – in what appeared to be car crash



> Upon further investigation, police believe they’ve determined that Vivas, the driver of the Ford Ranger, shot Anderson in the head, which then caused the Caravan to crash into Vivas’ Ranger, making it look like a tragic accident at first. Anderson was also not wearing a seatbelt, according to the press release from the state police, which would certainly explain the massive head injuries that masked the bullet wound at the scene.
> 
> The booking records from the Marion County sheriff’s office show Vivas was arrested on Sept. 24 on murder charges. He was also charged with carrying a gun without a permit and driving without ever having received a driver’s license.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Recall the lady who attempted to negotiate a crosswalk with a walker in Hamilton, ON & was harassed by Panty-Fa?

Read on:

A story you're not gonna see...



> ...on the CBC...
> 
> _ One of the masked Antifa radicals who harassed an elderly lady with a rolling walker outside Mohawk College during a protest in Hamilton, Ontario is *Syrian migrant Alaa Soufi DaLua*.
> 
> She was confronted as she tried to cross the road by a group of Antifa who yelled “*Nazi scum!*” in her face._




Now I really wish I had been there...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Kiss my hairy, unwashed, bacon-grease smeared ass...

“Kiss My Feet!” - Islam’s Demand of Jews and Christians



> Few things are as reliably consistent as Muslim behavior—particularly the sort we are regularly assured has “nothing to do with Islam.” Otherwise, why does one find the same “disquieting” behavior in regions that widely differ in both time and space?
> 
> Consider this new report:
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

How can cops protect citizenry...



> ...when they can't protect themselves?
> 
> A deranged employee went on a stabbing spree inside Paris police headquarters Thursday, fatally stabbing four officers before being shot dead.​
> ...
> ...


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Illegal alien accused of stabbing man in front of son wasn’t deported thanks to sanctuary Seattle



> On September 14, a man was taking his son to a Washington Huskies basketball game when he was suddenly stabbed in the back at the University of Washington light rail station. There were several incidents in Seattle’s downtown public transportation that shook up the public in recent weeks. But this particular incident should never have happened. On Monday, KIRO’s Dori Monson reported that the perpetrator was Nery Jovani Acevedo-Sanchez, an illegal alien who should have been deported numerous times for his criminal record.
> 
> I reached out to ICE and was informed that Acevedo-Sanchez is a Mexican citizen and is in the United States illegally. “Acevedo-Sanchez has an extensive criminal history and has been repeatedly released from local custody with no notification to U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE),” said ICE spokeswoman Tanya Roman.
> 
> Acevedo-Sanchez’s jailbreak began with Obama’s sanctuary nation policies and ended with Seattle’s sanctuary city policies.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

You ever notice that Canadian...



> ...sex traffickers are never-ever named Bob or Fred?
> 
> Are caucasian men being shut out of the uber-lucrative street-level "*sexual procurement*" industry?
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!!!

Domestic ISIS Arrests Are on the Rise Again



> Police have arrested more than twice the number of domestic ISIS terrorists and sympathizers in the first eight months of this year than they charged in all of 2018.
> 
> The FBI and local police departments have arrested 24 people for ISIS-related offenses as of Sept. 3, according to data assembled by George Washington University's Program on Extremism (POE). That arrest count—which includes individuals who attempted to travel to fight for the group overseas, provide material support for its efforts, or kill Americans in a terrorist attack—dwarfs the 11 arrests made in 2018. Authorities are on pace to exceed the 38 arrests made in 2017.


I know, I know: Poor, mentally ill, wayward scamps who never got enough hugs as children & are interpreting the Koran incorrectly...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And one more Diversity!!! article to rock you to sleep with.

Crimes by Illegal Immigrants Widespread Across U.S.—Sanctuaries Shouldn’t Shield Them



> Key Takeaways
> *
> Non-citizens accounted for 24 percent of all federal drug arrests, 25 percent of all federal property arrests, and 28 percent of all federal fraud arrests.*
> 
> ...


*Not* an emergency...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ottawa police release mugshots of wanted rapists believed to have fled Canada



> Ottawa police have released mugshots of two convicted rapists believed to have fled the country while out on bail.
> 
> Police say they are hunting for international students Ousmane Kader Diarrassouba, 24, and Abdilahi Houd, 22, who were convicted on June 28 for the 2017 gang rape of a young Ottawa woman.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

German Police Arrest Syrian Migrant After Hijacked Truck Rammed into Traffic, Seven Injured



> A Syrian migrant male is under arrest and police are investigating a potential terrorist motive, reports claim, after a hijacked heavy goods vehicle (HGV) was driven at speed into a line of waiting cars in Germany Monday night.
> 
> Seven people were injured but none killed in a series of traffic collisions in the German town of Limburg, near Frankfurt, Monday night in an attack which several German newspapers now report police are considering may have had a terror motive. A 32-year-old Syrian male suspect named as ‘Mohammed O.’ who is reported to have been previously known to police for drugs and other offences is under arrest.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Syrian students harassing women, students in Fredericton high school*

https://torontosun.com/2016/07/01/s...hool/wcm/b69a6784-5335-4645-9a55-aa683b40a1cd


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

That's so 2016, SINC. Everybody knows it's Much Better Now™...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

talk about blending into Canadian society 
https://youtu.be/TrnTz6vM0y8?fbclid=IwAR13zhBvQC4c8NSMTKuh2C3d5M0JsNHnCgCJ5uuid8-RtmLvYbQ_mn1l2rM


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!

Ex-Toronto resident a suspected Asian meth syndicate kingpin



> The largest ever task force assembled to fight organized crime in Asia has identified a long-time drug trafficker, a China-born Canadian national, as the suspected kingpin of a crime syndicate that police say dominates the $70 billion-a-year Asia-Pacific drug trade.
> 
> The suspected syndicate leader is Tse Chi Lop, 55, an ex-convict who formerly lived in Toronto and has moved between Macau, Hong Kong and Taiwan in recent years, according to counter-narcotics officers from four countries as well as law enforcement documents reviewed by Reuters.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity, too!

Authorities Ignored Detainer On Illegal Alien Accused Of Bashing Teenager’s Head And Dismembering His Body, ICE Says



> A teenager who was brutally murdered and then chopped into pieces, allegedly by a suspected MS-13 gang member, could still be alive today if local authorities had honored an ICE detainer, the agency said.
> 
> Carlos Orlando Iraheta-Vega, an illegal alien from El Salvador, was charged for the murder of a teenage boy in King County, Washington. Officials with Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) noted Iraheta-Vega, who has a history of arrests, would likely have been unable to allegedly commit the gruesome crime if local authorities had honored a detainer request by their agency.
> 
> *“This scenario, where sanctuary policies shield criminal aliens who prey on people in the community from immigration enforcement, is becoming all too common,” ICE spokeswoman Tanya Roman said in a statement provided to the Daily Caller News Foundation. “As Iraheta-Vega’s crimes increased in severity, local officials chose to release him, time and time again, without notification to ICE, a simple process that could have potentially prevented this crime.”*


Bold mine.

Related:

Jailbreak Lobby Twice Bailed Out Dominican Immigrant Accused of New York City Murder Spree



> Criminal justice organizations twice bailed out an immigrant from the Dominican Republic who has now been accused of going on a murder spree in New York City, New York.
> 
> Rodriguez “Randy” Santos, a 24-year-old immigrant from the Dominican Republic, was arrested by the New York Police Department and charged with four counts of second-degree murder, one count of first-degree murder, and one count of attempted murder after he allegedly brutally beat to death four homeless men in New York City’s Chinatown neighborhood the night of October 4. Police said Santos attempted to murder a fifth homeless man, but the victim survived the beating.
> 
> *An exclusive report by the New York Post‘s Rebecca Rosenberg reveals that on two occasions, Santos was bailed out by criminal justice organizations dedicated to freeing thousands of criminally charged individuals from jail.*


Also related:

Don't take my word for it...



> ...ask the Globe & Mail...
> 
> Mahan Singh is still appalled that a country like Canada allows reckless trucking companies to send nervous, *unprepared newcomers like him* out on the highway.
> 
> “Everything is *supposed to be by the rules* in Canada,” he says, “but then, when I start work, I *find out there are no rules*.”​


Links' bold.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!

Hamilton cops ID suspect in slaying outside pool hall



> Cops are looking for Ibrahim Issak-Hussen, 26, and are asking him to surrender.
> 
> The suspected triggerman is from Hamilton and goes by the street name of “Seemo,” according to police, who say he should be considered armed and dangerous.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

VICTIM!!!

120000-muslim-who-lied-on-job-application-and-didnt-get-the-job"]Human Rights Tribunal awards $120,000 to Muslim who lied on job application and didn’t get the job[/URL]



> *“Though it is legitimate not to hire someone because they lied, if the reason they lied was to avoid discriminatory treatment, the tribunal held, the lie is justified and the question illegal.”*
> 
> Would Muhammad Haseeb be getting $120,000 if he weren’t Muslim? And yet Muslims in Canada will still continue to claim that they are victims of “Islamophobia” and discrimination, even as they solidify their status as a protected class that must be catered to in all circumstances.


Bold mine.

W. T. F...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

All Candidates in Upcoming Elections are Evil, Filthy Non-Muslims Who Support Homosexuality, Zionism Says Respected Muslim Cleric Younus Kathrada



> *Canadian Imam Younus Kathrada: All Candidates in Upcoming Elections are Evil, Filthy Non-Muslims Who Support Homosexuality, Zionism*
> 
> In a Friday, October 11, 2019 sermon that was uploaded to the Muslim Youth Victoria YouTube channel, Canadian Sheikh Younus Kathrada reminded his audience that who they vote for in the upcoming Canadian elections, if they decide to vote, will be recorded by the two angels on their shoulders and that Allah will ask them on Judgment Day why they voted for “filthy non-Muslims” who approve of homosexuality. Sheikh Kathrada said that all of the candidates are “evil and filthy” people who support the Zionists against Islam and who do not have Muslims’ best interests in mind. He added that this is consistent with the Quranic statement that the Jews and the Christians will never be pleased with the Muslims.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further.

Alleged gunman in fatal Hamilton shooting fled to Ethiopia



> Police have confirmed a man wanted in a fatal shooting in Hamilton has fled to Ethiopia.
> 
> Investigators say Ibrahim Issak-Hussen boarded a flight from Toronto to Ethiopia on Sunday morning.
> 
> ...


Diversity!!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Four men jailed for brutal gang axe attack which left a man with life-changing injuries



> Four men have been jailed for their part in a brutal gang attack which left a man with life changing injuries after being hit with an axe in Rochdale.
> 
> The man who delivered the blows with the axe - Mohammed Sajid, 23 - was sentenced today (Friday 18 October 2019) to 18 years in prison. He was found guilty of attempted murder following a four-week trial at Manchester Minshull Street Crown Court.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Huh. Can't figger why this didn't show up on The Bigot's news feed...

Muslim Enters the Vatican with a knife on Saturday



> Where are the guards to take him down? How come he is allowed to walk around and threaten people for all that time? Security in religious institutions is here to stay. If not, this kind of thing will turn into a common occurrence. Freedom of Speech should never take over freedom of religion.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

NO PLASTIC HANGERS



> Joan Crawford called. She wants her reputation back.


First comment:



> He’s wondering?
> 
> “Saskatoon provincial court judge wondering how to craft an appropriate punishment of his own.“
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Accused White Supremacist Arrested For Trying To Bomb Colorado Synagogue



> The FBI arrested a 27-year-old alleged white supremacist for attempting to bomb a synagogue in Colorado on Monday.
> 
> Undercover agents provided fake explosive devices to Richard Holzer, who then attempted to blow up the Temple Emanuel synagogue in Pueblo, Colorado on Friday, the Denver Post reported. Holzer allegedly brought a knife and a copy of “Mein Kampf” to meet with the agents. He faces up to 20 years in prison and a $250,000 fine if convicted.


h/t JJ Sefton at AOS who noted "Coming from someone who is a full-on member of tribe, that says something" and posed the same question that crossed my mind: "yup, I'll ask it; false flag? - jjs"


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot, found one!

Dem Activist, School Employee Charged With Criminal Sexual Conduct For Allegedly Engaging In Oral Sex With Muslim, Mentally Disabled Student



> An 18-year-old mentally disabled Michigan student alleges that he engaged in oral sex with a school employee, who is also a Democratic activist.
> 
> Officials at Oakland International Academy high school in Michigan alerted police on Sept. 18 about *the student’s allegations against 37-year-old Ibrahim Aljahim*, the Detroit Free Press reports.


Bold mine.

Oh...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Driving cars, attending soccer games...



> What's next for Muslim wom... *sweet baby jebus*...
> 
> “ISIS is demonstrating that *jihadist fighting is not just for men.*” Earlier this year, the UN warned that jihadi bride stereotypes are causing the group’s female members to be underestimated.
> 
> ...


More:



> "Iran, the world’s _premier state sponsor of terrorism_, debuted a five-day exhibit on its *'human rights achievements'* at the United Nations this week."​


Related:

Demographic Jihad? Virginia Muslim Doctor Tied Women’s Tubes Without Their Consent



> The details of this case are simply horrifying. One woman tried for years to conceive a child, but couldn’t. When she finally consulted a fertility specialist, she discovered, according to the Virginian-Pilot, that her “Fallopian tubes had been burned down to nubs, making it impossible to conceive naturally.” It turned out that her physician, Dr. Javaid Perwaiz of Chesapeake, Virginia, had tied her tubes without telling her was doing it or obtaining her consent. And she was by no means the only woman whom Dr. Perwaiz victimized in this way.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Blood-Soaked Bride of ISIS Begs to Be Permitted to Return to America, Which She Renounced, Whining That She Wants to be Permitted to Drive a Car Again



> Guantanamo Bay is American territory, right?
> 
> NBC News, of course, pleads her case for her.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Man arrested in Jewish structure vandalism in Georgina



> A man has been arrested in the vandalism of a Jewish structure in Georgina over the weekend.
> 
> York Regional Police say they received a report on Saturday around 9 p.m. that a sukkah in the area of Richmond Park Dr. and The Queensway S. had been vandalized. The temporary hut was constructed for the week-long Jewish festival of Sukkot on land owned by the Chabad Jewish Centre. A sign was also vandalized.


More:



> Saeed Ahmad was arrested Tuesday and is charged with mischief in relation to religious property. The 35-year-old Georgina man was held in custody and was to appear in Newmarket court on Wednesday for a bail hearing.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Court shoots down bid to overturn gunman's life sentence



> When [Jesse Kay] turned, he saw [Bilal] Deeb standing about two feet away, pointing a firearm at his head. Kay raised his hand to protect himself but that gesture would be no match for the three bullets heading his way.
> 
> One pierced his hand and lodged in his jaw. Another tore through his neck, nicking his jugular. And a third bullet slammed into his spinal cord, paralyzing him from the neck down.
> 
> Kay had a baby who he would never be able to pick up again. “My body is now my prison,” he told Ontario Superior Court Justice Jane Kelly in his 2013 victim impact statement.


Good.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

No surprise here. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calg...ault-sentence-1.4911463?__vfz=medium=sharebar


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Five-Time Freed Illegal Alien Accused of Killing 70-Year-Old Father of Two



> An illegal alien who was repeatedly freed from Florida law enforcement custody is now accused of killing a 70-year-old husband and father of two in a hit-and-run crash.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's not right that CM should abandon his own thread.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Bigot must be researching.

You know, scouring the intertoobs for one single, solitary event that can somehow be misconstrued to squeeze into his ever-increasing title parameters.

In the mean time, I have no truck throwing into sharp relief the reality of the situation...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, when I came across the news reports yesterday of the London knife attacker & they noted vry early on that said attacker was a "terrorist", the first thing that came to mind mind was, he _must_ be white.

Much the same as these SDA commenters noted:



> marc in calgary says:
> November 29, 2019 at 11:43 am
> 
> Well those photos are of a bridge, and it’s in London…
> ...


Bold mine.

However, if you haven't read yet, he's not...

'I want to be a good British citizen': London Bridge terrorist's prison letter asking for deradicalisation - before he was AUTOMATICALLY freed after seven years for Mumbai-style plot despite his trial judge saying he should NEVER be free

Yep. Not only was he a known adherent of the Religion of Peace, he had been convicted of a bomb plot & had been released from prison.



> The Met Police have named the London Bridge terrorist as Usman Khan, 28, previously convicted for terrorism
> He was jailed for minimum of eight years having been convicted of a plot to bomb the London Stock Exchange
> He had been part of a group plotting to bomb targets like the US Embassy and kill figures like Boris Johnson
> The knife-wielding terrorist had been released from prison in December 2018 and was wearing an ankle tag
> Anti-terror police have raided a house in Staffordshire that is linked to the terrorist, who killed two people


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm surprised CM wasn't right on top of that one the moment it happened...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I'm surprised CM wasn't right on top of that one the moment it happened...


Or this one:

Charges against man who killed Jewish kindergarten teacher while chanting verses from the Koran are DROPPED after it is ruled he suffered a psychotic episode by smoking cannabis



> *A Muslim man who killed a Jewish kindergarten teacher has had murder charges against him dropped after it was ruled he suffered a psychotic episode by smoking cannabis.*
> 
> Kobili Traore, 29, is believed to have tortured Sarah Halimi with beatings for hours in her Paris apartment while reciting lines from the Koran on April 4, 2017.
> 
> The Mali immigrant then shoved the 65-year-old mother-of-three from the eleventh arrondissement building before reportedly yelling: 'I've killed the Shaitan (devil)!'


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Boris Johnson’s Britain



> Where the foxes caper unmolested, the government packs your school lunch and I hope you can produce a Dangerous Wild Animal Part Special Exemption Document, young man;
> 
> Scotland Yard is investigating how 28-year-old Usman Khan was able to launch the attack in London Bridge, despite being known to the authorities and fitted with an electronic tag to monitor his movements. He was allowed out a year ago after serving time for his part in a plot to blow up the London Stock Exchange.​
> More: *Six of London Bridge terrorist Usman Khan’s fellow Stock Exhange bomb plotters have also been freed.*


Bold mine.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Today’s Lesson in Interpreting News Stories



> In today’s episode of Leftist Indoctrination Korner Education (LIKE) we present you with a lesson in how to interpret yesterday’s murders on London Bridge.
> 
> 1. The alleged (and now deceased) perpetrator, Usman Khan, was a misunderstood devout Muslim who was oppressed his whole life by the western white male patriarchy.
> 2. The white men who accosted him during his “activity” are racist islamophobic bigots.
> 3. If you dare disagree with anything in this Lesson then you are a right-wing racist fascist and need to be sent to a re-education camp.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

A little trip down Memory Lane.

Allahu Akbar!



> It’s the new reefer madness.
> 
> “Ms Halimi, who was Orthodox, was killed after Kobili Traoré broke into her council flat in eastern Paris on April 4 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, well, well. What you don't learn 30 years after the fact...

The Men Who Walked Away



> _Another December 6th and I keep wondering... "Marc Who?"
> 
> Every December 6th, our own unmanned Dominion lowers its flags to half-mast and tries to saddle Canadian manhood in general with the blame for the Montreal massacre -- *the fourteen women murdered by Marc Lépine, born Gamil Gharbi*, the son of an Algerian Muslim wife-beater, though you *wouldn't know that from the press coverage.*
> 
> ...


Links' bold.

I was not aware of his heritage, nor his history.

Suddenly many things are much clearer...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

_Not_ surprised...

Gunman Who Went on Shooting Spree in Pensacola, Florida Was.... Saudi Pilot Student;
Authorities Eye Terror Link



> Of course they'll make sure they never find that problematic link.
> 
> Because that would be racist.
> 
> The gunman who opened fire Friday morning at Naval Air Station Pensacola in Florida, fatally shooting three people, has been identified as an aviation student from Saudi Arabia as investigators are looking into whether the attack is terrorism-related.​


So much for the Prog pet theory of ****** with an AR...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on the above:

Elizabeth Warren Pushes Gun Control Before Pensacola Facts Known



> Democrat presidential hopeful Elizabeth Warren pushed gun control Friday before the identity of the Pensacola shooter, the type of gun used, and numerous other bits of integral information was known.
> 
> A gunman opened fire at the Naval Air Station Pensacola on December 6, killing two and wounding numerous others.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

A Prog jumping to conclusions before all the facts are out? :yikes:

Shocka...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

RCMP lay terror charges against Guelph man



> The RCMP say they have laid terrorism-related charges against a 22-year-old Guelph man following a national security investigation.
> 
> According to police, the suspect was taken into custody Friday morning at an RCMP detachment near Pearson International Airport.


More:



> Ikar Mao has been charged with Participation in activity of terrorist group and leaving Canada to participate in activity of terrorist group.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Four students arrested after misogynistic slurs written on memorial marking 1989 École Polytechnique massacre



> Four students were arrested this weekend after police say they allegedly defaced a memorial at a Scarborough school remembering the women killed in the École Polytechnique massacre 30 years ago.
> 
> Staff at the Scarborough Centre for Alternative Studies said they learned misogynistic slurs had been written on a message board posted in the school’s lobby after class ended Tuesday, said Toronto District School Board spokesperson Ryan Bird.
> 
> *Bird said the slurs were written in English and Arabic.*


Bold mine.

More:



> Ahmed Sido, 20, Muhammed Nanaa, 19, and Abduallah Al-Mosuli, 21, were arrested Saturday and charged with mischief (under $5,000). Adnan Al Noumayri, 18, of Toronto, was arrested Sunday and also charged with mischief.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah, that ol' religion of peace...

9 Christians Murdered in Kenya for Refusing to Recite Islamic Creed



> At least nine Christians were murdered by Islamic extremists in Kenya on Dec. 6 because they refused to recite the Islamic Shadada, a Muslim creed, according to International Christian Concern (ICC), a human rights organization based in Washington, D.C.
> 
> The ICC further reported that similar crimes have occurred in Northern Kenya for many years, usually carried out by members of the radical Islamic group al-Shabaab.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hamilton cops bust alleged international auto theft ring



> Hamilton Police have arrested three men and a woman in connection with an alleged $1.6-million international auto theft and export ring.


More:



> The four suspects — Yehia Al-Jbouri, 50, Zeyad Al-Khafaji, 45, Amer Al-Ogaili, 46, and Nahla Khayon, 46 — are facing dozens of charges between them, and Torrie says more may be pending.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further to post 265 above.

Vandalism was mischief, not hate crime: police



> Misogynistic messages defacing a Toronto memorial commemorating the 1989 massacre at Ecole Polytechnique is an act of mischief and not a hate crime, police say.


Those po' misunderstood yoots...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah, that ol' Religion of Peace...

Pakistan charges 250 lawyers for treason in hospital assault



> Pakistan on Thursday leveled “treason” charges against 250 lawyers who were part of a mob that stormed a hospital in the eastern city of Lahore the previous day, kicking and punching doctors and staff and trashing equipment and property, police said.
> 
> Three patients at the hospital died when physicians and medical staff left them unattended for several hours, to flee and escape the mob, officials said.
> 
> ...


Bold mine...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Too Stupid to Survive



> I can no longer remember when I first used the line, but, as I've said many times before, sometimes a society becomes too stupid to survive.
> 
> Back when President Trump was Candidate Trump, he famously proposed a soi-disant "Muslim ban" on entry to the United States "until our country's representatives can figure out what the hell is going on".
> 
> Which was a rationale to which I was rather partial - because a failure to "figure out what the hell is going on" is a big part of why we're where we are a generation after 9/11. Mohammed is now in the Top Ten boys' names in America, which means it will sooner than you think be, as it is in Europe, among the Top Five boys' names, and eventually the Number One.


More:



> Recently, I marked (under the headline "Diversity unto Death") the tenth anniversary of the Fort Hood slaughter - the first mass murder in American history in which the perpetrator gave a PowerPoint presentation on what he intended to do, and to a roomful of military and mental-health professionals to boot. Some of whom felt a little queasy about what they heard, but not enough to prevent him going ahead and murdering everyone. And, in the course of our anniversary observances, I quoted Steyn Club member Kate Smyth's observation that "we'd rather die than be thought of as 'Islamophobic'". Which is, increasingly, literally true. And so it is that we go round in circles, so that this year's atrocities all seem like faded Xeroxes of last year's atrocities - an attack by Saudi pilots trained in Florida, an attack on a US military base, an attack on London Bridge, another attack on London Bridge, another Saudi pilot in Florida, another US military base...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah, that ol' Religion of Peace...

British jihadism’s familiar connections: Usman Khan, Al Muhajiroun and Pakistan



> Usman Khan’s CV should be familiar to anyone who has studied British jihadism. Khan’s parents emigrated to the UK from the village of Kajlani in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir (PoK), settling in the Staffordshire city of Stoke. Khan himself lived in PoK for several years in his teens, before returning to Britain and joining the Islamist group Al-Muhajiroun. Khan was pictured in Stoke with the group’s leader, Anjem Choudary. A quarter of British jihadist plots have had connections to either Al-Muhajiroun or Choudary. The group, plus a succession of spin-offs, has been proscribed under British law since January 2010.
> 
> Stoke is a city with historically poor relations between British Muslims and the non-Muslim majority. The rise of Al-Muhajiroun in the town did little to repair such divisions. Shortly before Khan’s gang was arrested in December 2010, his friend Muhammad Shahjahan gave a BBC interview calling for the imposition of Sharia law in Britain. This was something they were willing to achieve through violent action—in secretly recorded conversations, Khan and his cohorts discussed using a pipe bomb to attack local venues serving alcohol. Having heard enough, the authorities intervened, disrupting a conspiracy with members in Stoke, London and Cardiff, some of whom had discussed bombing the London Stock Exchange. The Stoke wing had received funding to establish a jihadist training facility in PoK, to be built on land owned by the Khan family. Pakistan is more than an exporter of jihadist violence; it also serves as an importer.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What could possibly be the motivation?!

Edmonton man gets 28 years in prison for attempted murder of policeman, pedestrians



> A man who tried to kill an Edmonton police officer and four civilians on a chaotic night two years ago has been sentenced to 28 years in prison.
> 
> Abdulahi Sharif, 32, showed no emotion Friday afternoon as Justice Paul Belzil delivered his verdict.


Not enough by half.

More:



> And why did investigators choose not to lay terrorism charges, despite the presence of an ISIS flag in Sharif’s car?


'Cause that would be admitting that we have a terrorism problem in Canada...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Curious when the shoe is on the other foot.

All Hell Breaks Loose In India As Violent Protests Spread After Citizenship Law



> As central banks ramp up money printing to prevent the global economy from crashing, we've been documenting an alarming surge of social upheavals erupting across the world in 2019.
> 
> The latest unrest is spreading across India like wildfire after the Modi government passed a new law that grants citizenship to non-Muslim migrants from three Muslim-majority countries but doesn't give Muslim migrants from those countries citizenship, reported Al Jazeera.
> 
> ...


The iron...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Cops who locked up Shafia killers angry over pass



> Providing a temporary pass from prison to a woman convicted in the honour murder of her daughters and their stepmom has outraged the cops who sent her away.
> 
> And Halton Regional Police Chief Steve Tanner said the federal parole board shouldn’t give any freedom to murderer Tooba Yahya.
> 
> “This was one of the most horrific murders that I have ever personally played a role in investigating and there is no way she should have received a day pass or any form of leniency,” Tanner told the _Toronto Sun_.





> As Postmedia reported Saturday, *because of a belief the risk of her re-offending minimal* and with “compassionate” and “humanitarian” consideration, Yahya won this request.


Bold mine.

No $h!t. She already killed most of her children and her husband's ex-wife...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The iron...

British Muslims ‘fear for their future’ under Boris Johnson government



> The Muslim Council of Britain (MCB) has called on the Prime Minister – who has been personally accused of Islamophobia – to reassure British Muslims of their place in Britain.
> 
> Harun Khan, Secretary General of the MCB, said that as the Tory party celebrated their win, there was a ‘palpable sense of fear’ among Muslim communities around the country.
> 
> He said: ‘We entered the election campaign period with long standing concerns about bigotry in our politics and our governing party. Now we worry that Islamophobia is ‘oven-ready’ for government.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on the Religion of Peace & my post #273 above.

Violent protests rage in India for fourth day over citizenship law



> Demonstrators in eastern India set fire to more than a dozen buses and vandalized at least six railway stations on Saturday, as violent protests against a new citizenship law continued for a fourth straight day.


Imagine how the left would come unglued if Canadians violently protested immigrants. In this case? Crickets...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

New Brand of American Islamists Wins Big in 2019 Elections



> America’s leading Islamist groups may have just lost an elected cheerleader with the arrest of Pennsylvania State Representative Movita Johnson-Harrell, but plenty more were elected on November 5 to take her place.
> 
> *Johnson-Harrell, who has been a featured speaker at fundraisers for the Greater Los Angeles chapter of the Council on American–Islamic Relations (CAIR), was indicted on December 4 for embezzling more than $500,000 from donations meant for the poor, drug-addicted, and mentally ill, spending it on lavish vacations, fox fur coats, and even her own campaign.* But fortunately for organizations such as CAIR, 26 Muslim candidates recently answered its call to fill local school board, city council, and state assembly seats across the country. But as with Johnson-Harrell and CAIR, a significant number of these freshman public officials possess ties to extremists.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Firearms investigation,
Lombard Street and Church Street,
Two men wanted



> Agil Khumane, 40, of Toronto, Mohamed Mahdi, 29, of Brampton, and Yasin Bassey, 27, of Toronto were arrested. They are charged with:
> 
> 1. Three counts of Attempted Murder
> 2. Discharge Firearm With Intent
> ...


But, but, but...there are _LAWS_ against this sort of thing!!! :yikes:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Great 'Replacement' In Belgium



> *“Belgium will become Arab”*
> 
> This prediction did not come from a dangerous conspiracy-theorist. It was expressed by a journalist, Fawzia Zouari, in the pages of the magazine _Jeune Afrique_ [“Young Africa”] to sum up “the Islamization of minds,” in particular among of the young generation of Muslims. Though the Muslim population remains a minority, its importance is indeed growing and especially is becoming visible. Islamization is visible in several ways: in beliefs, behaviors, religious practice, and political life.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

Nope. Not a chance. There is no way that Muslim immigration into the West will lead to the implementation of Sharia Law. Uh, ung...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Police officer Amjad Ditta in group charged with sex offences



> Sixteen men including a police officer have been charged with historical sex offences against children aged between 13 and 16.
> 
> West Yorkshire PC Amjad Ditta, also known as Amjad Hussain, 35, has been charged with sexual touching.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah, that ol' Religion of Peace...

Pakistan Sentences Professor to Death for ‘Blasphemy’ Against Islam



> A Pakistani court on Saturday convicted a Muslim professor of blasphemy, sentencing him to death for allegedly spreading anti-Islamic ideas.
> 
> Junaid Hafeez has been held for six years awaiting trial. He’s spent most of that time in solitary confinement because he would likely be killed if kept with the general population, local media have reported. Due to security concerns, Saturday’s trial was held inside the jail where Hafeez is being held.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

ISIS Student Plotting College Dean Attacks has ‘ISIS Imam’ as Spiritual Guide



> Late last month, Salman Rashid, whose family hails from Dhaka, Bangladesh, was arrested for his involvement in a conspiracy to murder the heads of two South Florida colleges. According to the FBI, Rashid, beginning this past May, sought out an individual to contact ISIS in order to carry out a revenge attack in the US for its mistreatment of Muslims. But apart from his contact, was Rashid working alone?


More:



> “Americans will pay Inch by Inch For everything they have done to us and used to attempt to Force Their laws on us.”... “Feminists are a Cancer On Earth. If I had Authority, I Would Strip their skin from Flesh and Hang their Bodies In the Sun to Rot.”


He seems nice.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Islamophobe Throws Water At Woman on Plane



> She says: "There's a bomb in my body" as she tries to light the plane on fire!! pic.twitter.com/R9yvbn5NSh
> 
> — Marina lapiana2 (@MLapiana2) December 23, 2019​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity Is Their Strength!



> Islamist groups have recruited dozens of former French soldiers, a troubling new report has revealed less than three months after a terrorist attack by a staff member at police headquarters in Paris shocked the nation.
> 
> *More than a third of the ex-servicemen are converts to Islam and nearly half served in elite Foreign Legion, parachute, commando or marine units where they acquired expertise in combat and handling weapons and explosives.*
> 
> The conservative newspaper Le Figaro published excerpts on Wednesday from the forthcoming report by the Centre for the Analysis of Terrorism, a Paris-based think tank.​


Bold mine.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Radicalised Muslim Who Attempted to Kill Canadian Soldiers ‘Not a Terrorist’



> A 31-year-old Muslim man who attempted to assassinate two Canadian soldiers in Toronto in 2016 has been deemed by a Canadian court to not be a terrorist and not liable for his actions due to *mental health issues*.


Bold mine.

Ya think?!!! 

Related:

More Than A Thousand Christians Have Been Killed This Year In Nigeria



> A new report from a non-governmental organization claims that more than a thousand Christians were massacred at the hands of Islamic militants in Nigeria in 2019.
> 
> The Christian Post reports that the violence is nothing new; nomadic tribes, which are mostly Muslim, have fought with established farmers, who are mainly Christian, for decades. But the new report, compiled by the non-government organizations and violence watchdog, HART, which exists to “support people suffering from conflict and persecution,” says violence has ticked up markedly in recent years. This is the second year in a row, the group says, that more than a thousand Christians have been killed in the African nation.


Yet where is the hue & cry from the compassionate, intellectual, left?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey, Bigot! I found one!!!

Maybe the Prime Minister is right...



> ...the "justice" can balance itself...
> 
> _ Police confirmed Friday the identity of the deceased as *Farah Hersi Handule, 23, of Ontario.* They believe he had been in Calgary since Christmas Eve. Ottawa homicide detectives had previously charged Handule with second-degree murder in the fatal shooting of *20-year-old Hamzeh Serhan* in 2017.
> 
> Police say there’s *currently no description* of a suspect._​


Oh...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further from the Religion of Peace.

Suicide Bomber Slays at Least 90 in Somalia Attack



> A suicide bomber driving a car laden with explosives killed at least 90 persons and injured over 125 more in an attack in the Somali capital of Mogadishu Saturday.


That poor, poor misunderstood yoot. If only he would have received more hugs...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Horrifying moment two 'Islamic terrorists' - including an arm-wrestling champion - kill two cops in a knife frenzy after mowing one down in a car in a Russian city



> wo police officers have been killed after two Islamic terrorists launched a New Year's Eve attack in Russia.
> 
> Mikail Miziyev, 18, and Akhmed Imagozhev, 22, attacked a police checkpoint in Magan, near the border with Georgia, shortly before the clocks struck midnight.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Relax, folks! S'okay. He's Muslim...

Deputy head, 39, who lost his job at Trojan horse school after branding gay people 'animals' in WhatsApp chat is back in the classroom giving advice to teachers



> A deputy head teacher who was sacked for describing gay people as 'animals' has been allowed back into the classroom to give advice to teachers.
> 
> Razwan Faraz, 39, lost his job at Nansen Primary School in Birmingham in 2015 after he was embroiled in the Trojan horse scandal.
> 
> He was one of five hard-line Muslim teachers accused of plotting to infiltrate secular state schools in the city and impose Islamic teachings on their pupils.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Two American sisters are raped and a third sibling fights her attacker off in attack in Spain on New Year's Eve by three 'Iranian men'



> Spanish police are hunting three Iranian men accused of sexually attacking three American sisters after meeting them in a pub on New Years Eve in a Spanish port town.
> 
> Two of the women are said to have been raped and the third reportedly fought off her attacker as he tried to force himself on her although she is said to have been physically attacked as she did so.
> 
> Police in the city of Murcia in south east Spain, where the incident occurred, have confirmed they are investigating a complaint made by three women.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah, that ol' Religion of Peace...

Christian bride and her entire bridal party BEHEADED on way to wedding by Islamist group



> On the same days as the 10 Christians were beheaded by an ISIS group in Nigeria, another horrific beheading was taking place by an Islamist group affiliated with Boko Haram:
> 
> CHRISTIAN POST – A jihadist insurgency affiliated with Boko Haram brutally murdered a Christian bride and her bridal party days before her wedding, a spokesperson for a Catholic diocese in Nigeria has confirmed.
> 
> Father Francis Arinse, the communications director for the Catholic Diocese of Maiduguri, told the Catholic News Service that every member of the bridal party for former parishioner Martha Bulus was killed by Boko Haram extremists on Dec. 26 in Nigeria’s northeast Borno state.​


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Grooming ‘epidemic’ as almost 19,000 children identified as sexual exploitation victims in England



> Almost 19,000 children have been sexually groomed in England in the past year, according to official figures that have prompted warnings of an “epidemic”.
> 
> Campaigners say the true figure is far higher and accused the government of failing to tackle child sexual exploitation, despite promises made after high-profile cases in Rotherham and Rochdale.
> 
> More than 18,700 suspected victims of child sexual exploitation were identified by local authorities in 2018-19, up from 3,300 five years before.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!!!

Migrant Beats Young French Girls for Social Media Clout



> Videos posted to French social media showing a young migrant beating and harassing underage French girls have ignited a furious outrage.


Kenyan Illegal Alien Serial Killer in Texas Suspected of Killing 20



> Although the news media – as per their allegiance to the Deep State and the Democratic Party – is hesitant to report to Americans that yet another in a long string of serial-killings were committed by an illegal alien identified as a Kenyan National named Billy Chemirmir
> 
> The 47-year-old suspect is facing allegations of smothering older women to death before robbing jewelry and other items throughout the metropolitan Dallas-Forth Worth are.


Illegal Alien Captured After Allegedly Raping 6-Year-Old Girl a Decade Ago



> An illegal alien has been arrested by law enforcement officials nearly a decade after he allegedly raped a six-year-old girl.
> 
> Illegal alien Juan Carlos Hernandez, according to police, allegedly raped a six-year-old girl in March 2011 in Delaware where he had been living. Law enforcement officials were not aware of the alleged rape until October 2018 when the victim told a school therapist about the assault.


Those crazy, homicidal Parisians



> So, what's the deal here?
> 
> Loïc Travers, a police union spokesman, said: “*No one can be sure at this stage whether this was a terrorist act.*”
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Can't have any of that now, can we?

Bangladesh closes breast milk bank after Islamist protests



> A Bangladesh hospital has suspended plans to give donated breast milk to babies after a backlash by Muslim clerics who said the scheme violated Islamic law.
> 
> The programme aimed to feed up to 500 orphans and infants of working mothers in the Muslim-majority country, which has high rates of child malnutrition and stunted growth.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

More snackbars.

Coming to a Country Near You: France Rejects Prosecution of Muslim Who Butchered Jewish Neighbor While Shouting "Allahu Ackbar"



> France has decided to push a PC fiction -- that this murder was prompted by smoking pot -- in order to avoid facing unpalatable truths.
> 
> Several thousand people, many of them Jews, rallied in several cities in France to protest a court’s ruling not to try a Muslim man who confessed to killing his Jewish neighbor while shouting about Allah.
> 
> ...


Just. Schtupid.

But, _but_, just for the sake of argument, let's run with it.

If grass has the ability to create "delirious episode"'s, then tell me precisely why The Dope legalized it? Perhaps he, too, was in the midst of a delirious episode himself. Just like the current 3 week long one in Costa Rica...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Pakistan forgiveness laws: The price of getting away with murder



> Under Pakistani law, victims or their families have the right to forgive suspects in a number of serious crimes, including most instances of murder. All they have to do is state in court that they forgive a suspect "in the name of God". In reality, legal observers agree that the primary motive for that "forgiveness" is normally financial, and the informal payment of money to victims is not illegal.
> 
> The provisions allowing crimes of bodily harm to be "settled" or "forgiven" were introduced in the 1990s as part of a set of Islamic-inspired legal reforms.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Islamic religious leader in Texas arrested on charges of sex crimes against children



> An Islamic religious leader was arrested in Houston last week on charges of sex crimes against children under the age of 14, authorities said on Monday.
> 
> Mohamed Omar Ali, 59, has been charged with one count of sexual assault of a child and three counts of indecency with a child, the Fort Bend County Sheriff’s Office said in a news release.
> 
> Ali, a Somali national who was living in the U.S. illegally, was a well-known imam in the Islamic community and taught through Texas and the U.S., according to the sheriff’s office.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Islamic State warning as report reveals jihadists slaughtered 250 civilians in Burkina Faso terror campaign



> Islamic State-linked jihadists have slaughtered more than 250 civilians in a terror campaign aimed at carving the group a new foothold in Africa's poorest region, human rights campaigners have warned.
> 
> Gunmen have carried out a series of massacres across the west African nation of Burkina Faso, targeting mainly church congregations and workers for Western-owned businesses.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Islamic head teacher DEFENDS unlawful segregation of boys and girls saying it is in line with parents' beliefs after scathing Ofsted report for academy where schoolgirls were told: 'University is not for females'



> A private Islamic secondary school in Birmingham is unlawfully segregating boys and girls and a teacher even told pupils that 'university is not for females', a stinging Ofsted report revealed today.
> 
> Inspectors who visited the fee-paying Redstone Educational Academy in November last year also found male students were given privileges and treated more favourably than their female counterparts when it came to sports, school trips and work experience.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.

But there is no, zero, chance of the introduction of Sharia law to the West.

Where is the hue & cry from the left for trampling women's rights? Ya won't find it. Islam trumps feminism...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

just got back from a Conference.. any one who believes muslims are mistreated in Canada is kidding themselves.. 
the conference catered to every need they required. From Prayer rooms for both Men and Women to dietary needs..


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Iron...

Omar: ‘Religious Fundamentalists Are Currently Trying to Manipulate State Laws in Order to Impose Their Beliefs on an Entire Society’



> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D.-Minn.) gave a speech on the House floor citing what she called the “hypocrisy” of “religious fundamentalists,” who are seeking to prohibit or restrict abortion.
> 
> “*Religious fundamentalists are currently trying to manipulate the State laws in order to impose their beliefs on an entire society*, all with complete disregard for voices and the rights of American women,” she said in this speech that was delivered on May 22.


Bold mine.

No $h!t, Sherlock.

This may be the most prescient statement to ever come out of her brother-loving mouth...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Let's talk the Religion Of Peace s'more!

Germany’s Year Of Jihad



> Last year, like preceding years, was a busy year for Islamic terrorists in Germany.
> 
> Germany’s year of terrorism began in March with a lovely Muslim couple -- the husband a Tunisian, the wife a German citizen -- arrested for planning a chemical attack. The federal prosecutor’s office said the husband, 30-year-old Sief Allah A., had acquired knowledge of how to turn ricin into a weapon and had ordered 3,300 grams of the poison online.


ISIS fangirl Asia Siddiqui gets 15 years for plotting to build bomb



> An ISIS-obsessed Queens woman was sentenced Thursday to 15 years in prison — and threw herself a pity party in court for being “so stupid.”


So stupid for what? Getting caught?

Two inmates wearing suicide vests stabbed prison guard in terror attack



> One of the suspects is understood to be convicted terrorist Brusthom Ziamani, 24, who was jailed in 2015 for plotting to behead a soldier.
> 
> The ‘vicious’ and ‘cowardly’ attack happened while their cells were unlocked at HMP Whitemoor in Cambridgeshire, just after 9am on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Related:

Prison terror attack suspect, Brusthom Ziamani, held sharia courts inside HMP Whitemoor



> The convicted jihadist suspected of carrying out Britain's first terror attack behind bars, had a history of radicalising fellow inmates and even held sharia courts in his cell to punish those who broke strict Islamic laws, it has emerged.


Brusthom Ziamani, 24, and a fellow prisoner allegedly attacked a member of staff at HMP Whitemoor with makeshift weapons on Thursday morning, in what police are treated as a terrorist incident.

Pair in alleged Via plot urge Supreme Court to deny hearing in terror case



> Two men who were found guilty of terrorism offences in a high-profile case argue there is no need to revisit an appeal court's decision to order a new trial.
> 
> In newly filed legal submissions, Raed Jaser and Chiheb Esseghaier urge the Supreme Court of Canada to reject a federal application for a hearing on whether the lower court of appeal was right to overturn their convictions.


Only 2015 Paris attacker to survive joked about suicide vest, girls and McDonalds in bugged recordings



> he sole perpetrator to survive the 2015 Paris terror attacks cynically joked about his part in the worst atrocity to hit France in modern times, saying a suicide vest gave him a “big backside”, bugged conversations with fellow inmates reveal.
> 
> A total of 130 people died in the November 13, 2015 assaults by 10 heavily armed gunmen who attacked during a football match at the national stadium outside Paris, and then at bars and restaurants in the capital as well as the Bataclan concert hall.
> 
> All detonated their explosive vests or were killed by police except Salah Abdeslam, 30, who was arrested in Belgium four months later and told police he had changed his mind about blowing himself up.


Iranian national 'armed with a machete, ax and knives and carrying $22,000 in cash' is arrested on a bridge just four miles from Mar-a-Lago - days after Tehran put an $80m bounty on Trump's head



> An Iranian national armed with knives has been detained by police in Palm Beach, Florida, and police bomb squads searched his car at the nearby airport.
> 
> The suspect, Masoud Yareioeill Zoleh, was identified by his passport while being taken into custody on Flagler Memorial Bridge on Friday morning.
> 
> ...


Paedophile Koran teacher's funeral will be held at mosque where he sexually assaulted four girls as young as five after he dies in prison aged 83



> A convicted paedophile and trusted Koran teacher who died in prison will have his funeral at the same mosque where he abused his young victims.
> 
> Mohammed Sadiq, 83, from Cyncoed, Cardiff, was sentenced to 13 years in Parc Prison, Bridgend, in 2017 after being convicted of six counts of indecent assault and eight counts of sexual assault on a child under 13.
> 
> ...


Trump tells Fox News' Laura Ingraham 'four embassies' were targeted in imminent threat from Iran



> President Trump told Fox News’ Laura Ingraham in an exclusive interview Friday that the imminent threat from Iran that provoked the United States to kill Iranian Gen. Qassem Soleimani involved planned attacks on four U.S. embassies.
> 
> Asked specifically what was targeted, Trump revealed: “We will tell you that probably it was going to be the embassy in Baghdad.”
> 
> Pressed on whether large-scale attacks were planned for other embassies, the president said: “I can reveal that I believe it probably would’ve been four embassies.”


Illinois: Muslim slashes tires of 19 cars at churches, explains he did it because he doesn’t like Christians



> ou will only hear about this here, because it doesn’t fit the establishment media narrative of Muslims being subjected to wholesale discrimination and harassment by Christians in the U.S.


And Canada...

Primary school teacher, 49, is jailed for 20 months after sexually grooming '12-year-old girl' and asking about her underwear only to discover she was an undercover police officer



> A primary school teacher has been jailed for having sexual conversations with an undercover police officer he thought was a 12-year-old girl.
> 
> Nasser Khalil, 49, from Birmingham, sent a video of himself working as a teacher and talked about 'what he wanted to do with her sexually', the city's crown court was told.
> 
> Paul Spratt, prosecuting, said he referred to being naked in bed with the child and sent a £5 voucher so they could text each other.


Fury at 'virginity repair' operations that prey on fears of young Muslim women and rake in thousands for doctors



> British doctors are earning thousands at a time for performing 'virginity repair' operations on young women under pressure from their traditional families, it has emerged.
> 
> It is believed they are hundreds of girls being forced to go through an intimate procedure called hymenoplasty to prove they are 'pure' for their wedding night.
> 
> Known more commonly as hymen repair, the operation involves constructing a layer of skin at the entrance to the vagina that can tear when a woman first has sexual intercourse.


France 2019 Saw Record 1,457 Cars Burned on New Year’s Eve



> France saw 1,457 vehicles set on fire across New Year’s Eve, surpassing the previous record of 1,290 vehicles torched across the country in the previous year, according to figures seen by French radio broadcaster Europe 1.


Turkey's No Longer Best-Kept Secret: Islamized Christians



> A recent statement by a Turkish mayor belonging to President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan's ruling Justice and Development Party (AKP) was particularly noteworthy in the wake of the US Senate's December 12 resolution to "commemorate the Armenian Genocide through official recognition and remembrance."
> 
> Mayor Hayrettin Güngör of Kahramanmaraş was caught on camera telling a woman from Trabzon, "We made you Muslim."
> 
> ...


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Two Mississauga men charged in smuggling scheme to aid Pakistan nuclear program, U.S. Justice Department says



> Two Mississauga men have been charged in American federal court for their alleged role in a five-year global smuggling scheme to export aircraft parts, semiconductors and other equipment and aid Pakistan’s nuclear program, the U.S. Department of Justice says.
> 
> The men, Muhammad Ahsan Wali, 48, and Haji Wali Muhammad Sheikh, 82, are among five men accused of operating a front company that sought to smuggle American goods to two Pakistan agencies that have been black-listed by U.S. national security, according to a indictment that was unsealed in a New Hampshire federal court Wednesday.


Related:

Two Ontario men indicted in U.S. in alleged international smuggling scheme



> The group was indicted in federal court in October on charges of conspiracy to violate the International Emergency Economic Powers Act and the Export Control Reform Act, but the document was sealed until Wednesday.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

_Not_ a surprise...

Michigan Islamic Leaders Mourn Soleimani



> The Iraqi Consulate in Detroit, Michigan posted on Facebook that it will be open to accepting condolences on the death of Iranian Qud’s Force commander Qasem Soleimani.
> 
> The Qud’s Force is part of the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps, a U.S.-designated Foreign Terrorist Organization and umbrella organization for multiple terrorist and militia forces behind Iran’s continuing reign of terror throughout the region.
> 
> Soleimani, who was recently killed in a U.S. drone strike, was personally designated a terrorist and sanctioned by the U.S., EU and UN.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah, that ol' Religion of Peace...

Iran chess referee says she won't return home after pictures without headscarf go viral in Iran



> An Iranian international chess referee has said she is afraid to return to home after state media published photographs of her apparently not wearing a hijab as is mandatory for women under Iranian law.
> 
> Shohreh Bayat, 32, became one of the most prominent Iranian women in international chess after she refereed the Women’s World Chess Championship in Shanghai this week.
> 
> But her achievement was overshadowed by a storm of controversy after she a photograph was published in which her hijab was not visible. Ms Bayat says she was in fact wearing the headscarf but the picture had already been widely circulated in Iran.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

1 charged with murder in Scarborough shooting



> Oday Bazuhair, 21, of Toronto has been charged with first-degree murder. He is scheduled to appear in court on Wednesday.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Limousine driver paid "hitman" to kill wife and her lawyer: Crown



> Mohammed Hakimzadah blamed his wife and her lawyer for “destroying his life” and tried to hire a hitman for a double dose of fatal revenge, a Crown attorney said Friday.


More:



> Hakimzadah was ripped off by an earlier ‘hitman’ who took his cash but never executed the assassination of his wife.
> 
> In 2016, the now 55-year-old Scarborough limousine driver contracted a second hitman purportedly linked to Quebec organized crime who was actually an undercover Toronto cop.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What political correctness does...

Police Knew About Rotherham ‘Asian’ Rape Gangs But Ignored Them over Fears of ‘Racial Tensions’: Report



> A report has found that police in Rotherham ignored decades of abuse carried out by ‘Asian’ grooming gangs against young girls for fear of sparking “racial tensions”.
> 
> After years of denials by police in the north and Midlands, who claimed that race played no role in their inadequate response to the grooming gang epidemic, a report from the Independent Office for Police Conduct (IOPC) has found just the opposite.
> 
> ...


I can't begin to express how vile this is...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

‘Height Of Hypocrisy’: ICE Rips New York For Not Turning Over Illegal Alien Now Accused Of Killing 92-Year-Old Woman



> * * Reeaz Khan, an illegal alien from Guyana, is accused of sexually assaulting and killing a 92-year-old woman in New York City. The alleged murder comes about two months after he was arrested for allegedly assaulting his father.
> * ICE says the murder could have been avoided if New York City authorities had honored a detainer the agency made on him during his initial arrest, but the NYPD is claiming it never received a detainer.
> * In response, ICE posted the detainer it placed on Khan in November, and also included a blistering statement from the agency’s chief regarding New York City’s sanctuary policy.
> *


Links' bold.

What's it going to take for these cranio-rectally inverted Prog idiots to come around? Their own mother/grandmother raped & murdered by an illegal alien? Wife? Children?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Interesting concept:

Czech government tells its citizens how to fight terrorists: Shoot them yourselves

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...citizens-how-to-fight-terrorism-a7515671.html


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SINC said:


> Czech government tells its citizens how to fight terrorists: Shoot them yourselves


:clap::clap::clap:

When seconds count & the police are minutes away...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Cops: Muslim Sex Grooming Gangs “Didn’t Understand That It Was Wrong"



> Call it a tale of two girls. And a tale of two Englands.
> 
> One is an actress who grew up to marry a prince, lavished with luxuries, amassing a fortune, before her tantrums and antics drove her to depart her newfound royal family for a Canadian billionaire’s manor.
> 
> The other was put into foster care when she was only 8, by the age of 13 she was being raped by a Muslim sex grooming gang, and by 15, Victoria Agoglia was already dead of a heroin overdose injected by the 50-year-old Muslim pedophile who had been abusing her. Today, she would have been a woman.


Yeah, so much for that whole assimilation thing...tptptptp


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And so much for that whole "Righty ****** is a Nazi" narrative, too...

Son of Muslim Immigrant Joins Nazis, Vandalizes Wisconsin Synagogue



> In Wisconsin, the dairy capital of the nation, Muslims and Nazis revisited their old alliance when Yousef Barasneh, the son of a Jordanian immigrant active in the Muslim community, joined the Neo-Nazi group, The Base (which shares the meaning of its name with Al Qaeda), and vandalized a synagogue.
> 
> The synagogue, Beth Israel Sinai Congregation in Racine, had the term, “Jude”, German for “Jew”, swastikas, the symbol of the Nazi Secret Service, and The Base white supremacist symbol, scrawled on it in September. Later that year, a Base leader ratted out Yousef as the perpetrator to the FBI.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, in that case...

Al Shabaab terror group bans single-use plastic bags



> The Islamist group, which has long had an interest in the environment, also announced a ban on the logging of rare trees.


Save a tree, explode a coupla hunnert humans. Who can argue against a philosophy like that?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further on that ol' Religion of Peace.

16-Year-Old French Girl Insults Islam, Absurdity Ensues



> _The Times_ of London, staid as ever, reported it all with a straight face on Friday: “Police have told a French teenager to go into hiding after she received death threats for insulting Islam.” That’s right, a teenager in France, not in Pakistan, or Saudi Arabia, or Iran. Now insulting Islam forces you to flee for your life right in Emmanuel Macron’s paradise of multiculturalism.
> 
> And wait, it gets worse. We’re not told what she said, of course – that would be just too much for delicate modern ears to take – but note that the _Times_ said she insulted “Islam,” not “Muslims.” This distinction is lost on many today, but assuming that the _Times_ still has some residual concern for precision in reporting, we can justifiably assume that the girl criticized a set of ideas and beliefs, not a group of people.


Related:

French schoolgirl, 16, is told by police to go into hiding after she receives death threats for insulting Islam on social media



> A 16-year-old French high school student has been told to go into hiding after receiving several death threats for insulting Islam on social media.
> 
> Mila, from Lyon, in eastern France, shared a series of short Instagram videos in response to what she said was online homophobic and racist abuse from religious fanatics.
> 
> The teenager, who regularly posts videos of herself singing on her Instagram profile, told those who were abusing her that she hated religion, there was nothing but hate in the Islamic holy book and that Islam itself was sh*t.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Leaked French Internal Intelligence Report Claims 150 Neighborhoods ‘Held’ By Radical Islamists



> A leaked classified document from the French internal security service, the General Directorate for Internal Security (DGSI), has claimed that as many as 150 neighbourhoods across France are “held” by Islamist radicals.
> 
> The confidential DGSI report maps out the 150 different neighbourhoods which consist of the notorious Seine-Saint-Denis no-go suburbs of Paris, the suburbs of Lyon and Marseille, all of which have had longstanding issues with radical Islam, newspaper _Le Journal du Dimanche_ reports.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Canada-wide warrant issued after Edmonton murder



> Edmonton police are still looking for 29-year-old Amin Yussuf, who is a suspect in the shooting of 26-year-old Abubeker Gemechu Abduraman, last March.
> 
> He reportedly has connections to Edmonton; Prince Albert, Sask.; Toronto; Yellowknife and Hay River, N.W.T.
> 
> Edmonton police say Yussuf remains wanted on Canada-wide warrants for first-degree murder, attempted murder using a firearm and *unauthorized possession of a firearm.*


Simply impossible!!! It was against the law for him to possess a firearm! Didn't he know?!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn Righty ****** with an AR!!!

Toronto... more like Malmo, Sweden...



> ...every single post-national day...
> 
> _*Oskar Berrios Juarez, 49, and Jennifer Neira, 35,* both from Toronto, each face numerous charges, including ten counts of *making or possessing an explosive.*
> 
> ...


<snort> First, love the snark.

Second, there are laws against this sort of thing. How was this able to happen??! The Progs all tell me with more laws this won't happen!!! :yikes:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Germany: Islamist jailed over planned terror attack



> A Berlin court has sentenced an Islamist to more than five years in jail for preparing a dangerous bomb attack. The man is from the same milieu as Berlin Christmas market attacker Anis Amri.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Islamic Center of Irving’s Mass Data Deletions



> Islamic religious leaders at a local Texas mosque allege that former leaders stole key files and security camera footage.
> 
> According to an announcement posted on December 31, 2019, the current leaders alleged former Shura council members deleted key files and transferred files from security camera footage.
> 
> On December 31, 2019, the Islamic Center of Irving (ICI) announced on its website that two members of ICI’s outgoing Shura Council had “engaged in mass data deletions, downloading, copying of thousands of documents and emails.” The announcement notes that information about lawsuits and audio/video files of Congregants were transferred from ICI’s camera and security systems. According to the announcement, the mosque’s attempts to have the information returned have gone unanswered. Later the announcement was deleted from the ICI website.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Rochdale child rapist, 42, who fled UK for Pakistan after lying to judge he had a funeral to attend during his trial is extradited back to Britain to begin 19-year jail term



> Rochdale child rapist who fled Britain after fake funeral trip is extradited
> Choudhry Ikhalaq Hussain, 42, was one of 10 men who committed sex offences
> He was jailed in his absence in 2016 to 19 years for raping a teenage girl
> Hussain, who was given permission to attend funeral during his trial, was brought back to Britain yesterday


Shoulda saved the taxpayers their money & just fed the sharks...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Sex offender who assaulted pre-teen girl to be released in Edmonton



> Police have issued a warning about a convicted violent and sexual offender who is being released in the Edmonton area. Police say they have reasonable grounds to believe he will reoffend while in the community.
> 
> Said Mohamad Abdulkadir, 26, is being released under a number of conditions:


He seems nice...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

This one, too.

Fake Uber driver Hissan Hamad sentenced



> Hissan Hamad saw it as a crime of “opportunity” when he posed as an Uber driver, led his victim inside a ByWard Market ATM and had her pay him $20 cash for the short ride to her hotel, then sexually assaulted her once inside his car.
> 
> The victim he targeted that night, around 1:30 a.m. on May 10, 2018, turned out to be an elite athlete visiting Ottawa for a celebration with fellow athletes and other guests from the sporting community, and though intoxicated in the passenger seat of his car, she easily overpowered his groping hands and unwanted advances.


She shoulda kicked the $h!t outta him...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Just a little off the bottom...



> ...nobody in Justin's post-national Canada is watching...
> 
> The African couple in Dublin, who will remain unnamed to protect the identity of the 21-month-old, pleaded not guilty to procuring female genital mutilation, claiming in the trial that their daughter had suffered the injury as a result of falling onto a toy while not wearing a diaper.
> 
> As many as *6,000 women and girls have had their genitals mutilated in Ireland*, with another 3,000 currently at risk of having the gruesome procedure inflicted upon them.​


Links' bold.

Where's the hue & cry from screeching feminists?

Nada.

It's simple: In the grand scheme of things, Islam trumps women's rights.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

"If it only saves one life!!!"

Twelve-Year-Old Girl Dies After Genital Mutilation Procedure in Egypt



> A young girl died this week after a doctor performed female genital mutilation (FGM) on her in the Assiut province of southern Egypt.
> 
> Following the 12-year-old’s death, a public prosecutor ordered that her parents and the doctor be arrested, according to the Associated Press (AP).
> 
> ...


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Man behind London stabbing spree wanted girlfriend to behead her parents, report says



> The man shot dead by London police on Sunday after stabbing three people in a "terrorist-related" incident once posted messages in support of the Islamic State, justified the rape of Yazidi women and encouraged his girlfriend to behead her parents, according to a report.
> 
> Sudesh Amman, 20, is the man identified by London authorities as the attacker in the town of Streatham who had been under surveillance, Reuters reported. Authorities learned about him after he pleaded guilty in 2018 to possession of terrorist documents and sentenced to more than three years in prison.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Only 4 of Glasgow’s 71 Muslim Refugee Child Rapists Have Gone to Prison

This sickens me...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The Tunnel Vision of Philadelphia's Commission on Human Relations



> When a video of Muslim children singing horrifically anti-Semitic songs threatening violence was uploaded to social media, coverage forced the Philadelphia Commission on Human Relations (PCHR) to investigate. But now that the furor has died down, and despite pressure from U.S. congressmen, the PCHR seems content to whitewash the incident, and is unwilling to hold anyone accountable.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

But it's OK. They're merely <spit> Christians...

A Global Catastrophe: "260 Million Christians Experience High Levels of Persecution"



> Dictatorial paranoia continues to make North Korea (#1) the worst nation. "If North Korean Christians are discovered, they are deported to labor camps as political criminals or even killed on the spot." — World Watch List 2020, Open Doors.
> 
> Otherwise, as has been the case in all statistics and reports on the global persecution of Christians, not only does "Islamic oppression" remain the chief "source of persecution" faced by Christians in seven of the absolute ten worst nations, but 38 of the 50 nations composing the list are either Muslim majority or have a sizeable Muslim population.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Freed to roam Britain's streets: Faces of the jihadis released EARLY from jail - as it's revealed police are tailing 20 extremists every single DAY



> Streatham terrorist Sudesh Amman was one of 74 convicted terrorists let out on licence in Britain under an automatic early release scheme brought in 15 years ago.
> 
> The 20-year-old who was shot dead by police in South London after stabbing two people on Sunday had been freed from prison less than a fortnight earlier.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Where's the hue & cry?

Afghan Rights Group Investigating Video Of Woman Being Stoned To Death



> Afghanistan’s Independent Human Rights Commission (AIHRC) says it is investigating video footage that shows an Afghan woman being stoned to death.
> 
> The two-minute clip shows a group of men throwing rocks at a covered woman who is lying in a hole that has been dug in the ground. A crowd of onlookers can be heard shouting “Hit her!” and "Allahu Akbar!”
> 
> The woman's cries and screams can be heard.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

And here?

Saudi teenager who fled her abusive family for asylum in Canada faces online backlash in her native country over before-and-after post of her in a bikini next to an image of her in a niqab



> The Saudi teenager who fled the kingdom for Canada last year has been subjected to a barrage of online abuse after posting a picture of herself in a bikini to celebrate her new life.
> 
> Rahaf Mohammed al-Qunun shared the before-and-after pictures of herself in a niqab and then a bikini on her Twitter account.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Italian Police Attacked with Bricks in Turin Migrant Centre



> Eleven police and two army soldiers were attacked with bricks at a migrant repatriation centre in Turin over the weekend in just the latest case of violence at the centre.
> 
> ...
> 
> Police have stated that they are examining CCTV evidence to confirm their suspicions that the five migrants involved in the violence against the officers were originally from North Africa.


More:



> The incident comes just a month after residents of the centre set the entire building complex on fire which caused thousands of euros worth of damage, destroying a canteen and several dormitories.
> 
> ...
> 
> Another incident took places two weeks later when migrants set their mattresses on fire along with setting fire to other objects. In the ensuing chaos, five police officers were injured.


Pro tip: Next time they start the place on fire, close the doors...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Some Islamists cannot be saved



> We need to get real about the limits of ‘deradicalisation’.


Hugs! He needs more hugs!!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

'Cause Allah knows, I jes' can't help myself from crawling into a display window & makin' it with an underdressed mannequin. At least they're quiet during the rape...

Iranian Regime Cracks Down on ‘Indecently Dressed’ Mannequins in Shops



> Not stopping at imprisoning and torturing women for refusing to wear Sharia-mandated hijab, the Iranian regime is now cracking down on ‘indecently dressed’ mannequins in shops, the Iranian state-controlled media reported. Iranian police are screening shop windows for any violation of the Sharia dress-code and shutting down retailers found in violation. They also “warned online clothing retailers that display their products in an un-Islamic fashion,” news reports say.
> 
> Iranian women are forced to follow the strict Islamic dress-code put in place by the regime once it grabbed power in 1979. Women taking off the hijab, the mandatory Islamic headscarf, in defiance of the Sharia Law, can face rape, torture, and long prison terms in Iran.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Swedish Interior Minister says migrant robbers pee on their victims because they feel hopelessness



> In a recent high profile case, an 18-year-old was robbed by two younger assailants who, among other things, peed on him and forced him to open his mouth while doing so.


I wonder if being dickless would give them hope...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Diversity!!!

More ‘Asian’ Grooming Gang Abusers Sentenced in Oxford, England



> Another three “Asian” grooming gang abusers have been sentenced for multiple rapes, indecent assaults, and drug dealing offences in Oxford, England.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Shocka...

German Paper Admits Most ‘Boat Migrants’ Not Real Refugees



> German newspaper _Die Welt_ has admitted that most of the migrants coming in boats across the Mediterranean are not genuine refugees and are unlikely to gain asylum status.
> 
> The paper’s political editor Marcel Leubecher made the admission in an editorial article for the paper this week, noting the rise of migrants crossing into Europe both into Italy across the Mediterranean and across the Aegean sea into Greece.
> 
> “Contrary to popular belief, the majority of those arriving in Italy are not refugees. The main countries of origin for boat migrants in January were Algeria, Ivory Coast, and Bangladesh,” Leubecher wrote.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah, the adherents of that ol' Religion of Peace...

Iraqi Head of Swedish Mosque Jailed for 8 Years for Torturing Family, Beating Kids With Kebab Skewer



> 59-year-old Iraqi-born Ismail Ali Suliman Darragi, the leader of Hässleholm Mosque in Sweden's southernmost Skåne County has been sentenced to eight years for assault and brutality after keeping his wife prisoner for ten years and abusing his seven children, including with a kebab skewer, causing his wife at one point to suffer a miscarriage, the news outlet _Samhällsnytt_ reported, citing a verdict from the Hässleholm district court.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Scarborough woman bludgeoned to death with hammer



> A 64-year-old Scarborough woman was bludgeoned to death with a hammer Friday night, Toronto Police confirmed Saturday.
> 
> The accussed, Saad Akhtar, a 30-year-old Scarborough man, turned himself in to police and has been charged with first-degree murder.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nope.

No way.

There is absolutely no, zero, chance of Sharia law being introduced into the west.

Uh, ung...

Good News: Paterson, N.J., Gets Muslim Police Chief and Islamic Call to Prayer Over Loudspeakers



> The next Democratic debate isn’t in Paterson, New Jersey, but it should be: that unlikely city is blazing new trails in multiculturalism and diversity. On Wednesday, the City Council voted unanimously (with two members not voting) to grant preliminary approval to the Islamic call to prayer being broadcast over loudspeakers in the city. This followed the swearing-in earlier this month, on the Qur’an, of course, of Paterson’s new police chief, Ibrahim “Mike” Baycora, the first Muslim police chief in an American city.
> 
> Celebrate diversity, right? Sure. The problem is that it is by no means certain that this diversity will celebrate us. The Paterson noise ordinance says: “The city shall permit ‘Adhan’, call to prayer’, ‘church bells’ and other reasonable means of announcing religious meetings to be amplified between the hours of 6:00 a.m. and 10:00 p.m. for duration not to exceed five minutes.”


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Somali Migrant Walks Free After Allegedly Breaking the Nose of a Missouri Woman in Violent Struggle



> A St. Louis woman feels cheated by the justice system, claiming that she was brutally attacked by a Somali migrant teenager who was then let free.
> 
> Victim Alicia Clarke said that after she went on a brief run outside of her home, she noticed that her phone had been stolen. After she used Find My iPhone to locate her phone, she realized it was in the possession of a local neighbor who has been known to commit petty crimes.
> 
> She then hopped a fence to grab her phone. After she obtained it, she jumped back to her yard to return home. Another neighbor yelled at her: “Hey, I told him, ‘I know you did this and I’m calling the police!'” That is when the violent struggle allegedly began.





> The Somali teenager was charged with first-degree robbery as a result of his alleged actions, but *the charges were ultimately dropped in juvenile court because the third-world refugee was determined to have too low of an IQ to be able to stand trial.*




If yer too stupid to stand trial, yer too stupid to be in the country.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ah, that ol' Religion of Peace...

Muslim husband who left his wife, 25, to slowly die over five days with 100 injuries claims his eight-year sentence is 'UNFAIR' - as the victim's grieving mum calls her daughter's death an honour killing



> Ashlee Brown told mum she was converting to Islam to wed Mohamed Naddaf
> Siobbhan Brown gave her daughter her blessing and never heard from her again
> Five years later Ashlee was found dead on the bathroom tiles of her marital home
> Ashlee, a mother-of-three, had been alive in the bathroom for four or five days
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Massive crime wave victimizes Sweden's kids!



> There's a new crime wave developing in Sweden among children.
> 
> "The number of children who rob other children has increased by 100% in only four years, according to a new study by Swedish police about reported violent crimes in which children under the age of 15 are both the victims and the perpetrators," said Judith Bergman, a columnist, lawyer, political analyst and senior fellow with the Gatestone Insititute.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Terrified Indonesian woman is escorted by police before being caned in public for having sex outside marriage in violation of Sharia law



> A terrified woman was today dragged by police before she was publicly caned in Indonesia's Aceh province for having sex outside of marriage, a crime punishable under strict local Islamic law.
> 
> Dozens gathered to watch as the humiliated woman was whipped along with seven other people outside a mosque in the provincial capital Banda Aceh.
> 
> A masked sharia officer known as an 'algojo' rained down between five to 45 lashes from a rattan cane on their backs after they were caught with members of the opposite sex.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Watch ‘Refugee’ Hold Toddler Over Fire to Get Her to Cry for the Camera on Greek Border



> A disturbing video allegedly filmed at the border between Greece and Turkey shows a man appearing to deliberately hold a young girl over a smoky log to get her to cry, while a woman nearby imitates crying. Another man then approaches, grabs the child, and runs off. The video's authenticity cannot be immediately confirmed.
> 
> MEDIA BLACKOUT
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Further to my post #342 above:

The Muslim Migrant Attack in St. Louis You Heard Nothing About



> According to KSDK, “a juvenile court official said a staff attorney dropped the case before even going to the judge. The courts weren’t able to comment specifically on this incident, since it involves a juvenile. Clarke said she was told her accused attacker was found incompetent to aid in his own defense because he has an IQ of 49.”
> 
> No wonder Clarke feels as if she has been failed by the system.
> 
> ...


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nope.

No way.

There is absolutely no, zero, chance of Sharia law being introduced into the west.

Michigan mosques promote book by Toronto Maulana condoning child marriage while openly campaigning for Bernie Sanders



> Retired federal agent Dave Gaubatz went undercover into the Islamic House of Wisdom mosque in Dearborn Heights, Michigan, on Friday, March 6, and walked out with literature he says legitimizes child marriage, jihad and Sharia-compliant “temporary” sex marriages.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Canadian Antisemitic Magazine Finds New Home in United States



> An antisemitic monthly magazine, previously published out of a Toronto-area mosque, now claims a post office box in Berryville, Virginia as its new address.
> 
> The development follows a lengthy campaign by B’nai Brith Canada against the publication.
> 
> During the past few years, Crescent International: Newsmagazine of the Islamic Movement has carried articles falsely blaming "Zionists" for the March 2019 massacre at two mosques in New Zealand, alleging that the 6-million figure of Jewish Holocaust victims is "exaggerated," and predicting that "Muslims will deal the deathblow to Yahud," the Arabic term for Jews.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Pakistani Doctor Arrested in Minnesota on Terrorism Charge



> A Pakistani doctor and former Mayo Clinic research coordinator was arrested Thursday in Minnesota on a terrorism charge, after prosecutors say he told paid FBI informants that he had pledged his allegiance to the Islamic State group and wanted to carry out lone wolf attacks in the United States.


Related:

Edmonton police warn of release of violent sexual offender not subject to any conditions



> Edmonton police are warning the public about a man who is no longer under any form of supervision, and officers say is a risk to commit violence.
> 
> Said Mohamed Abdulkadir is a convicted sexual offender who was recently released and is living in the Edmonton area, the Edmonton Police Service said in a media release Wednesday afternoon.


Related, too:

The neo-fascism we never talk about



> It isn’t only because of the non-stop media coverage of Covid-19 that yesterday’s conviction for one of the worst acts of extremist violence of modern times has not generated much discussion. It is also because that act of extremist violence was executed by an Islamist. And we just don’t like talking about the problem of Islamism. We certainly don’t try to galvanise people in opposition to it, as left-wingers do following far-right acts of violence. And nor do we dig down to try to uncover the ideologies and tensions that might have energised the violent outburst, as media outlets do whenever a white man shoots up a school. No, we move on. We say it was probably a rarity. We say, ‘Don’t look back in anger’.
> 
> This is the real reason why yesterday’s guilty verdict against Hashem Abedi for 22 murders has not trended or stirred up much debate or even made a huge dent in the news cycle.


Related, 3:

2 men linked to tow truck industry charged in Richmond Hill shooting



> On Tuesday, March 17 and Wednesday, March 18, 2020, investigators with the Homicide Unit arrested two men with ties to the tow truck industry and they have since been charged. The investigation is ongoing.
> 
> Charged:
> 
> ...


Related, 4:

Preaching the Islamic Conquest of the World in a Dirty Ramada Near Chicago



> At a Ramada between the Schnitzel Platz and the Darussalam mosque, Islamists held a convention to discuss the conquest of the world. And, if the world was too ambitious a target, at the very least, India.
> 
> The Ramada was a humble base for the world conquerors of Hizb ut-Tahrir America flying the black flag of the Caliphate in a miserable hotel that Yelp reviews panned for rooms that, “smelled like a mixture of hookers, smoke, and hepatitis”, environs that made guests think they were “going to get shanked, raped or even both”, and the warning that, “even if this is the last hotel room in Illinois, DO NOT STAY HERE.”


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

‘He didn’t deserve to die.’ Accused Toronto killer testifies he fired warning shot at ‘the wrong person’



> A man accused of first-degree murder admitted in court Monday he is a gun-toting crack dealer but denied he was a gang member who fatally shot an innocent man because he was on enemy turf in a west-end Toronto housing complex.
> 
> Instead, Abdullahi Mohamed testified in Superior Court he and co-accused Trevaughan Miller were walking through Scarlettwood Court to do a drug deal when he thought he saw a man he knew as “Biggs” to whom he sold drugs to on “consignment.”


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Toronto man charged in connection with 2019 shooting in Mississauga



> A Toronto man is facing a number of charges in connection with a 2019 shooting in Mississauga that sent one person to hospital.
> 
> ...
> 
> Investigators said they executed a search warrant at a residence on Scarlett Road in Toronto and arrested Abdi Ismail. The 29-year-old is facing a number of charges including six counts of possession of a firearm, three counts of a loaded prohibited or restricted firearm and three counts of occupying a motor vehicle knowing there was unauthorized possession of a prohibited device or ammunition.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hasher Jallal Taheb Pleads Guilty for Planning Attack on White House



> Taheb allegedly revealed to the informant “he wished to conduct an attack in the United States against targets such as the White House and the Statue of Liberty,” the complaint reads.
> 
> He also told the informant that “jihad was the best deed in Islam and the peak of Islam.”


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Edmonton woman ‘committed’ to ISIS ‘facilitated extremist activities,’ secret documents allege



> An Edmonton woman has been identified by intelligence officials as an alleged ISIS supporter and Al Shabaab member and who recruited a young Canadian to travel to Syria, Global News has learned.
> 
> Top Secret documents publicly disclosed in court, and obtained by Global News, also allege that Ayan Jama, 31, “has indicated a desire to attain martyrdom.”


More:



> “She has participated in the recruitment and radicalization of a Canadian, whose eventual travel overseas to Syria was encouraged and partially financed by her,” according to the documents.


Further:



> Despite the government’s allegations, Jama has not been charged with any terrorism offences. Her lawyer declined to comment, but the documents indicate she has denied any involvement in terrorism.
> 
> She continues to live in Edmonton but two sources said she had remarried and was working to turn her life around.


Of _course_ she is! How _noble_!

Finally:



> The government says there are currently about 60 such people in the country. Few have faced charges. *Internal government files have described the challenges of prosecuting them due to the difficulty of proving what they did outside Canada.*


Bold mine.

Fine. Then just kick their asses out of Canuckistan...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

B.C.'s provincial health officer says plan for virtual Easter, Ramadan, Passover



> British Columbia's top doctor says people who celebrate Easter, Passover, *Ramadan* and other religious holidays should plan now to safely participate virtually in their traditional ceremonies.


Bold mine.

No Ramadan Bombathon? :-(


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Terror suspect shouting 'Alluhu Akbar' stabs two to death in French town locked down by coronavirus lockdown then yells 'kill me' as he is arrested by armed police



> A Sudanese refugee was in custody in France today after stabbing two people to death and wounding seven others in a suspected lone wolf terrorist attack during the coronavirus lockdown.
> 
> The bloodbath took place in the town of Romans-sur-Isère, which is south of the eastern city of Lyon, late on Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

No Break for Islamist Hate



> At a time when the lives of the people of Egypt have been, like the lives of most people around the world, disrupted by coronavirus; at a time when Egyptians, like others, are wearing masks, staying indoors and social distancing—a group of undeterred Islamic terrorists were preparing to launch a major terror strike on Egypt’s Coptic Orthodox churches during their holiest day of worship, this coming Sunday, April 19, 2020.


Related:

Mozambique villagers 'massacred' by Islamists



> Islamist militants have killed around 52 people in northern Mozambique, police say.
> 
> The police say that the villagers in Cabo Delgado province were "massacred", with some beheaded, after some people refused to be recruited into the militant group.


Good:

Boko Haram suspects 'die of poison' in Chad jail



> Forty-four suspected Boko Haram militants in Chad have died in detention from apparent poisoning, the country's public prosecutor says.
> 
> The men were part of a group of 58 suspects captured during a recent major army operation against the Islamist group around Lake Chad.


And, seeing as this is the first day of the Ramadan Bombathon:

Attacks: 2; Kills: 14.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Genocide trial: IS suspect in court in Germany



> A 37-year-old man suspected of being a member of jihadist group Islamic State has gone on trial in Frankfurt accused of genocide and murdering a young Yazidi girl.
> 
> Taha al-J is accused of enslaving the five year old, chaining her up and leaving her to die of thirst.


He seems nice.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Normal, _not_ misogyny...

U.K. Islamic Scholar Tim Humble: Women Must Completely Obey Their Husbands; Even Licking a Pus-Covered, Bleeding Ulcer That Covers Their Husband’s Body Would Not Fulfill Their Obligations unto Him; Husbands Have the Right to Immediate Sexual Gratification



> Ustadh Muhammad Tim Humble, a British Islamic scholar, said in a lesson that was uploaded to the Al-Madrasatu Al-Umariyyah YouTube channel on April 16, 2020 that women must do whatever their husbands tell them to do, unless it is something forbidden by Islam. He said that the Prophet Muhammad had said that *if a woman were to lick a bleeding and pus-covered ulcer that covered her husband’s entire body, she would still not have fulfilled all of her obligations unto him.* Furthermore, Ustadh Humble said that men have the right to immediate sexual gratification from their wives, even if it is inconvenient, that Allah and his angels are angered by women who refuse their husbands intimacy, that women are not allowed to fast without their husbands’ permission since their husbands might want to have sex with them, and that women cannot allow people into the house without their husband’s permission.


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

American Islamists Remain Silent on Armenian Genocide



> Historians generally mark the beginning of the Armenian Genocide with the arrest of 250 Armenian intellectuals by Turkish authorities on April 24, 1915. What followed that fateful date is one of the single greatest tragedies in human history: a systematic campaign of ethnic cleansing, mass deportation, and forced starvation that would last for eight years and result in the premature death of over 1.5 million mostly Christian Armenians, and a smaller number of Greek and Assyrian minorities.
> 
> Despite the inconceivable scale of this massacre, it took nearly 100 years for U.S. Congress to pass a pair of resolutions officially recognizing the Armenian Genocide and the Ottoman Empire’s culpability. And even now, after denying the historical accuracy of this event in a 2015 press release, an Islamist coalition claiming to represent “the largest umbrella group of mainstream Muslim American organizations” has yet to acknowledge the Armenian Genocide on its 105th anniversary.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

After Threatening To Close Churches for Good, NYC Will Give 400K Meals to Muslims for Ramadan



> Failed Democratic presidential candidate and New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio says his administration will provide free meals to Muslims celebrating Ramadan.
> 
> The annual Islamic holy month began Thursday and will run until May 23, and those celebrating in New York City will be presented with 400,000 halal meals, de Blasio announced.
> 
> It seems like a kind gesture during a time when New York is the nation’s largest COVID-19 hotspot. But it also sharply contrasts with de Blasio’s treatment of the city’s Jews and Christians amid the coronavirus crisis.


Speaking of the Ramadan Bombathon, what are the newest numbers?

14 attacks, 71 kills. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Saudi Arabia Abolishes Flogging as Punishment



> *Congratulations to Saudi Arabia for entering the 19th century.* The government's "reform" program of Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman (MBS), has now succeeded in banning flogging as a punishment.
> 
> Maybe next they'll work on getting rid of stoning adulterous women.


Bold mine.

Precisely what I thought when I read the headline.

The Progs will call this progress...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

'Misogynist' who plotted to kill wife and her lawyer jailed 9 years



> A “misogynist” who orchestrated a murder-for-hire against his wife and a brazen downtown shooting of her female family-law lawyer was sentenced Monday to nine years imprisonment.
> 
> Judge Robert Goldstein imposed a sentence that was 18 months longer than the Crown’s Jason Gorda sought against limousine driver Mohammed Hakimzadah. He has only three years left in the sentence as he was given six years’ credit for time already served, plus lockdowns.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Toronto Imam taped calling for death of Jews claims “These aren’t my pants!”



> B’nai Brith Canada has filed a complaint with Toronto Police after video recently surfaced of a local imam advocating the complete destruction of the Jews.
> 
> In a video posted to YouTube by Kamil Ahmad in August of 2014, and recently unearthed by the Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs, Ahmad calls on Allah to “deal with the Jews” and “destroy them completely.”
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Yep. That ol' white privilege, rearing its pretty head again...

Kori Ali Muhammad Guilty of Multiple Murders



> African-American Muslim sought to kill “as many white males as possible.”


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

City of Portland to pay $400,000 compensation to family of teen girl killed in 2016 hit-and-run by Saudi national who fled the US on a private jet with help from the Gulf state



> The city of Portland is set to pay a $395,00 settlement to the family of a 15-year-old girl killed in a 2016 hit-and-run by a Saudi driver who later skipped bail and fled the US on a private jet with the help of his native government.
> 
> Fallon Smart was just weeks away from her 16th birthday when she was struck and killed by a speeding gold Lexus as she crossed Southeast Hawthorne Boulevard on August 16, 2016.
> 
> Identified by witnesses to be Saudi student Abdulrahman Sameer Noorah, the driver illegally swerved around stopped traffic before hitting the teenage girl and fleeing the scene at speed.


And, just in case any of you are keeping track of the Ramadan Bombathon, the current score from the Religion of Peace on day 12 is 56 attacks & 219 kills.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Terrorist pair who raised more than £2,000 for ISIS and shared beheadings footage laugh as they are jailed for a total of more than 14 years



> Two terrorists who raised funds for ‘fighter brothers’ in the Middle East laughed as they were jailed for a total of more than 14 years.
> 
> Ayub Nurhussein, 29, helped raise £2,699.19 for jihadis in Iraq while sharing footage of military beheadings on social media between 11 April and 11 July last year.
> 
> Eritrean-born Nurhussein was caught on CCTV with his friend, Said Mohammed, 31, transferring £1,300 to a contact purportedly acting as a high-ranking ISIS soldier.


They seem nice.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

2 more suspects charged in murder of Brampton teenager



> Two men from Hamilton have been charged with murder in the shooting of a Brampton teenager last December.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hey, how's the Ramadan Bombathon doing?

Day 16, 73 attacks, 269 kills.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Two more charged with first-degree murder in 2018 Richmond Hill shooting



> Investigators with the York Regional Police Homicide Unit have charged two more people in connection with the death of a 33-year-old man who was killed in a 2018 shooting in the City of Richmond Hill.
> 
> On Monday, Dec. 24, 2018 at approximately 9:30 p.m., York Regional Police responded to Barnwood Drive in the area of Bayview Avenue and Stouffville Road after several calls came in reporting sounds of gunshots. When officers arrived, they located a 33-year-old male victim. He was transported to hospital where he succumbed to his injuries. The victim was identified as Soheil Rafipour of the City of Toronto.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Medical regulator revokes licence of Toronto neurosurgeon who murdered wife



> Ontario’s medical regulator has revoked the licence of a Toronto neurosurgeon who murdered his wife two days after she filed for divorce.
> 
> The disciplinary committee of the College of Physicians and Surgeons of Ontario heard the case of Mohammed Shamji by teleconference due to the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

How many people do we have to kill before you kafirs understand that we are the Religion Of Peace??!!!

Arizona: Muslim Students Threaten to Kill Prof for Suggesting Islam Is Violent



> This will teach those Islamophobes that Islam is a religion of peace: a professor is facing death threats for suggesting otherwise. Nicholas Damask, Ph.D., has taught political science at Scottsdale Community College in Arizona for 24 years. But now he is facing a barrage of threats, and his family, including his 9-year-old grandson and 85-year-old parents, is in hiding, while College officials are demanding that he apologize – all for the crime of speaking the truth about the motivating ideology behind the threat of Islamic jihad worldwide.


Speaking of which, how's the ol' Ramadan Bombathon doing?

Day 19, 87 attacks, 329 kills. :clap:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Israel aghast at Iran cyberattack on civilian water infrastructure — TV report



> A meeting this week of the high-level security cabinet, the first to be held in months, dealt in part with a recent Iranian cyberattack on Israel’s water infrastructure, Israeli television reported Saturday.
> 
> Quoting unnamed senior officials, Channel 13 news said the attack in late April is viewed as a significant escalation by Iran and a crossing of a red line because it targeted civil infrastructure.
> 
> “This is an attack that goes against all the codes of war. Even from the Iranians we didn’t expect something like this,” an official was quoted saying.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Rochdale child sex gang members back in town 2 years after losing right to stay in UK



> Three members of the Rochdale child sex gang are back in the town two years AFTER losing the right to stay in Britain.
> 
> One is a father of five, a cabbie and a former teacher at a mosque. Another was known to victims by the sinister title The Master.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

There is no, zero, chance of the Islamification of the west. Nope. Ain't happenin'...

Why the mosque loudspeaker request makes little sense



> But, as my colleague Tarek Fatah warned last week, “A spokesperson of one of the mosques revealed that this was merely a first step” and that Islamists across the Western world are seeking to make this change permanent.
> 
> The Islamists may have foisted this controversy upon us for the long haul.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

“Non-Muslim Dogs Deserve to Lick Muslims’ Boots"



> The following are some of the abuses Muslims inflicted on Christians throughout the month of March, 2020, thematically arranged...


And another update on the Ramadan Bombathon.

Attacks, 96, Kills, 431. Helluva day yesterday!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Italy Sentences Somali Man to Over 8 Years for Plotting Terrorist Act in Vatican - Reports



> A court in the southern Italian city of Bari on Tuesday sentenced a 22-year-old Somali man to 104 months in prison for plotting a terrorist attack in the Vatican, national media have reported.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Shock! Pensacola Shooter Turns Out to Be Al-Qaeda Operative Who Plotted His Attack for Years



> The Associated Press reported Monday that “the gunman who killed three U.S. sailors at a military base in Florida last year repeatedly communicated” with al-Qaeda operatives “about planning in the months leading up to the attack.” And he didn’t just communicate with them. Attorney General William Barr noted that the shooter, Mohammed Alshamrani, had “significant ties to Al Qaeda and the Arabian Peninsula not only before the attack, but before he even arrived in the United States.” Yet he was still able to get into the country and execute the attack he planned – and that is the real story here.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Girl, 17, 'beheaded by ex-boyfriend who wrapped her head in aluminium foil'



> A teenage girl was beheaded by her ex-boyfriend when she returned to his flat to collect her belongings after she broke up with him, it has been claimed.
> 
> Wilma Andersson, 17, disappeared on November 14 last year before police found a 'body part' a fortnight later which turned out to be her head.
> 
> Her ex-boyfriend Tishko Ahmed Shabaz was arrested and has now been charged with her murder in a case that has shocked Sweden because it is deemed as one of the safest countries in the world, Expressen reports.


Speaking of which, how's the ol' Ramadan Bombathon doing?

Day 26, 136 attacks, 602 kills. Carry on!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

The pandemic hasn't stopped terrorism



> During this deadly pandemic, we might hope humanity would come together against the common foe.
> 
> In some cases it has, but not of course in the country blighted with both the Taliban and ISIS: Afghanistan.
> 
> There, the militants have crossed all bounds of civility and have demonstrated to the world that their atrocities will be inflicted upon people on top of the despair caused by the pandemic, mounting misery upon misery on already vulnerable people.


Related:

Pakistan girls murdered over phone video footage



> Two teenage girls have been murdered in a so-called "honour killing" in north-west Pakistan following a video circulated on the internet.
> 
> They are said to have been shot dead by family members earlier this week in a village on the border of the North and South Waziristan tribal districts.


Ah, yes. The old honourable honour killing...

Related, too:

Considering the article following this one, this is merely a rhetorical question.

Are Islamists Undermining the West?



> Is it possible for Islam to undermine and replace the core values of Western civilization? By core values, I'm referring to deeply held principles such as inalienable rights, religious and personal freedom, equality of the sexes, free speech, and the separation of religion and state.


Islamic call to prayer played out loud in Ottawa, Calgary, Vancouver and other major cities



> The Islamic call to prayer can be heard regularly across Canada including in major cities like Ottawa, Toronto, Edmonton, Calgary and Vancouver.
> 
> City councils have provided special permissions for mosques to publicly broadcast the calls during the Muslim celebration of Ramadan.


On that note, let's segue into the Ramadan Bombathon stats!

Day, 29, 161 attacks, 691 kills.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Syrian-born college student, 20, who was shot dead as he carried out 'terrorist-related' attack at Texas naval base and had 'previously voiced support on social media for hardline Islamic clerics'



> The suspect who was shot dead as he carried out Thursday's 'terrorism-related' attack on a Texas naval air base has been identified by the FBI as a 20-year-old Syrian-born college student.
> 
> According to investigators, Adam Salim Alsahli opened fire at Naval Air Station Corpus Christi in an attack that wounded one sailor, a member of the base security force, but no one other than the assailant was killed.


And, the final score for the Ramadan Bombathon:

Attacks, 175, Kills, 718. Another great year!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Kingston teen accused in terror plot to plead guilty; agreed statement of facts should solve mystery of RCMP raids



> A Kingston, Ont., teenager facing four terrorism charges plans to enter a guilty plea in two weeks when an agreed statement of facts will be presented to an Ontario judge, court heard Tuesday.


More:



> A guilty plea was expected at Tuesday afternoon’s hearing, held remotely from Belleville, Ont., courthouse, but competing commitments by the defence lawyers and the need to go over the agreed statement with the accused using an Arabic interpreter caused the delay, Judge Elaine Deluzio said.


Further:



> *The accused cannot be identified because of the Youth Criminal Justice Act, as he was under the age of 18 when charged.*


Bold mine.

What a crock of horse$h!t. If yer old enough to be a terrorist, yer old enough to have yer name & photo in the paper.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Of course!

The Latest 'Racists': White Rape Victims of Muslims



> The widespread notion idea that, whenever the races clash only minorities can ever be victims, is hardly limited to the recent protests/riots in America. Elements of such thinking often appear in other, especially bizarre contexts.
> 
> For example, British women, including actual rape victims, who draw attention to the phenomenon of “Asian” (Muslim Pakistani) sex grooming gangs, are also under attack by the “woke” establishment.
> 
> Recently in the UK, Sarah Champion (pictured above), a Labor politician and MP for Rotherham (the epicenter of sex grooming), was accused of “fanning the flames of racial hatred” and “acting like a neo-fascist murderer.” Her crime? *She had dared to assert that “Britain has a problem with British Pakistani men raping and exploiting white girls.”*


Bold mine.

Fool!

One rape of a white girl by British Muslims is a tragedy. Tens of thousands of white girls raped by British Muslims is a statistic...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Given the recent interest in assessing historical characters by
> their views on slavery, it bears mentioning that Muhammad,
> the prophet of Islam,_ owned and traded _African slaves._





> Islam neither ignores nor condemns slavery. In fact, a large part of the Sharia is dedicated to the practice.
> 
> *Muslims are encouraged to live in the way of Muhammad, who was a slave owner and trader. He captured slaves in battle; he had sex with his slaves; and he instructed his men to do the same.* The Quran actually devotes more verses to making sure that Muslim men know they can keep women as sex slaves (4) than it does to telling them to pray five times a day (zero).


Bold mine.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

"Calgary Man".

Alleged ISIS member from Calgary charged with terrorism: RCMP



> A Calgary man has been charged with terrorism offences for allegedly travelling to Syria in 2013 and joining the so-called Islamic State, the RCMP said on Wednesday.
> 
> The charges allege that Hussein Sobhe Borhot participated in a kidnapping on behalf of ISIS.
> 
> The arrest of the 34-year-old followed what police described as an “extensive and complex” national security investigation that spanned seven years.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Refugees who gang-raped an 18-year-old girl after spiking her drink in an attack that sparked far-right protests in Germany are jailed for up to five years



> Refugees who gang-raped an 18-year-old girl after spiking her drink in an attack that sparked far-right protests against foreigners in Germany have today been jailed.
> 
> Ten men were handed down sentences at the district court in Freiburg, following the assault on the teenager outside a nightclub in 2018.
> 
> The main suspect, named only as Majd H, was jailed for five and a half years, while seven others received between three and four years in prison.


Not enough by half...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Shocka...

Islamist Terrorists Fooling Authorities into Thinking They’re Reformed: Report



> British jihadists are pretending to be reformed, using the Islamic concept of “taqiyya”, in order to facilitate an early release from prison into the community where they pose a fresh risk to the public.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

"Burned Alive": Persecution of Christians, June 2020



> A Christian teenager was sexually assaulted by his Muslim employer in early June. The boy's father and brother were then beaten for trying to seek justice for him. — Persecution.org, June 19, 2020, Pakistan.
> 
> "These Muslim Fulani herdsmen have been attacking our communities because we are Christians. Their desire is to take over our lands, force us to become Muslims, and if we decline, they kill us...." — Ibrahim Agu Iliya, Morning Star News, June 3, 2020, Nigeria.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Toronto ISIS attacker denied parole after she threatens to attack again: documents



> A woman imprisoned for an ISIS-inspired attack at a Toronto Canadian Tire store has threatened to conduct another terrorist attack once she is released from prison, documents obtained by Global News show.
> 
> *“If you release me from jail, I will do another terrorist attack, so tell your government to send me back to my country (Syria),” Rehab Dughmosh wrote in a note to her parole officer in February.*


Bold mine.

I have a better idea...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Undercover morality agent SPITS at teenage girls, asks 'where's your owner?' and says 'I'll f*** your mother' after seeing them without hijab in Iran



> An Iranian undercover morality agent spat at teenage girls and asked them 'where's your dirty owner?' after seeing them without a hijab.
> 
> In a shocking video, which has been circulating on social media, a man stops his car and gets out before hurling abuse at the youngsters.
> 
> During the heated exchange on the side of the road in Kermanshah, Iran, he says to the girls 'I'll f*** your mother' and claims their behaviour is 'immoral' while a police officer appears to do nothing about the incident.


He seems nice.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

She seems nice.

Ohio Medical Board Issues Verdict on Muslim Doctor Who Boasted She’d Give Jews ‘Wrong Meds’



> Lara Kollab, the former resident at Ohio’s Cleveland Clinic who gleefully boasted that she would give the wrong medication to Jewish patients, has now, according to Cleveland.com, been “permanently prohibited from practicing osteopathic medicine or surgery in the state of Ohio, or from participating in another medical training program.” The only salient question here is: what took them so long?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

What is it about <snort> sociologists?

ASK A QATARI SOCIOLOGIST:

Don't you worry, Allah sees everything. He'll pump the brakes on those "*satanic*" Jews...

_“Marry your daughters off *when they are 12 or 13*,” for “delaying marriage increases depravity, homosexuality,” says *Qatari Sociologist Abd Al-Aziz Al-Ansari*. "The Jews failed to destroy you, kill you, disgrace you and occupy you."

"What is the solution?"

"They want to destroy you socially, *by increasing your depravity, prostitution, lesbianism, homosexuality, sodomy,* by delaying the age of marriage.”_​Yeah... that doesn't sound insane at all.

*RELATED:* Think it's not a problem here?

_ "In the undated ‘Muslims in Calgary’ article entitled Female Circumcision in Islam, author Asiff Hussein claims both that FGM is 'an Islamic practice' and that it 'brings untold benefits to women'.”

You know... like *"excessive sexual arousal."*_​


----------

